# Voulez vous diner avec moi, ce soir ...



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Oubliez donc vos rustres manières.
Je suis certaine que vous vous efforcez de passer pour des ours, alors que vous avez forcément de nombreuses qualités.

Laissez tomber le masque et montrez moi que vous êtes capables d'attentions les plus délicates.

Emmenez moi diner ce soir. Prenez l'initiative.
Je saurais prendre les choses en main.

Décrivez moi la soirée que vous me réservez ...


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

_et vlan, la comédie continue..._

cela s'invente à deux...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

tout à fait d'accord


----------



## bouilla (2 Février 2004)

un macdo ça te va ? j'ai oublié ma cb a la maison.


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> vous avez forcément de nombreuses qualités.



Tout à fait exact.




			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Emmenez moi diner ce soir. Prenez l'initiative.
> Je saurais prendre les choses en main.
> 
> Décrivez moi la soirée que vous me réservez ...



Juste une question avant de répondre: on baise avant ou après le resto? c'est important pour la suite....


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] _et vlan, la comédie continue..._
> 
> cela s'invente à deux...



On ne tente pas de s'esquiver.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas assez courageux ?
Vous avez peur de vous faire charrier ?


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> On ne tente pas de s'esquiver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et voila. tu dénonces des trucs et tu nous sors ce put... de cliché de "pas assez courageux"

et toi, tu l'es courageuse ? 

le courage, c'est un terme trop guerrier pour être insérer dans une relation amicale-amoureuse-sentimentale ! _barrez la mention inutile_


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> et voila. tu dénonces des trucs et tu nous sors ce put... de cliché de "pas assez courageux"



et voila, j'm'énerve !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Décidement Alèm


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> un macdo ça te va ? j'ai oublié ma cb a la maison.




pas de gros mots


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> un macdo ça te va ? j'ai oublié ma cb a la maison.



je comprnds mieux pourquoi c'est moi qui t'invite maintenant !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pas de gros mots



À ce régime ya pas que les mots qui vons être gros


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

Ce serait peut-etre plus prudent de diner avec un pur newbie encore tout frais et tout rose ! Non ?


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> À ce régime ya pas que les mots qui vons être gros


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je comprnds mieux pourquoi c'est moi qui t'invite maintenant !



Tu pactises Alèm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la guerre est finie


----------



## Alex666 (2 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait peut-etre plus prudent de diner avec un pur newbie encore tout frais et tout rose ! Non ?

















 tu parles !!!!


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu pactises Alèm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bouilla est un homme (bien fait d'ailleurs) et en même temps, il fait bien la femme !


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> tu parles !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bouilla est un homme (bien fait d'ailleurs) et en même temps, il fait bien la femme !



ha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est vrai


----------



## Nephou (2 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait peut-etre plus prudent de diner avec un pur newbie encore tout frais et tout rose ! Non ?








 quentends-tu par « dîner avec un nouveau membre encore tout frais et tour rose » 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et après on dit que les vux de la veille ne savent pas parer aux drames


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> et voila. tu dénonces des trucs et tu nous sors ce put... de cliché de "pas assez courageux"
> 
> ...



Laisse tomber Alem! On en a déjà parlé dans le sujet sur le "langage des filles"! Elle a le calin maussade par refus de son aspect femelle. Encore une qui pense, et de plus mal. le genre à intellectualiser le moindre geste et a attendre le défilé des Paons.

Pour commencer, il faut l'inviter au resto, qu'elle se sente rassurée sur le fait que "si elle disait oui, on ne dirait pas non" et qui imagine que cette situation fait d'elle quelqu'un de très désirable alors qu'en d'autres lieux des bestioles à cornes (je ne parle pas de toi, Lorna, mais d'animaux qui font "bêêêêêh") remplissent avec bonheur le même rôle (et celles-là ne te demandent pas après l'amour "tu m'aimes?" ce qui leur donne un point d'avance).

Après, on va encore avoir droit au bon vieux jeu que l'on fait semblant de ne pas percevoir, parce qu'il y a un nid de fourmis qui a décidé de prendre domicile du côté de l'entre jambes et que si c'est le seul moyen de l'éradiquer, eh bien on va faire comme si.

Ceci étant, elle n'a toujours pas répondu a ma question. le choix du resto dépend quand même de sa réponse!


----------



## bouilla (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> À ce régime ya pas que les mots qui vons être gros




viens m'osculter, pas un pet de graisse !!! 

bon, faut dire que l'alem, il prend soin de moi !  tous les Dimanche, on va faire du sport tous les 2 ( 'fin ça dépend du samedi soir aussi), il m'accroche a la twingo avec un cable firewire, et on fais le tour du quartier 5-6 fois comme ça ( plus le temps de refaire le tour du quartier pour trouver une place).

Seul regret, 'Tanplan qui se met a courir apres moi a chaque fois q'on passe devant chez lui, c'est tres génant.


----------



## Nephou (2 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait peut-etre plus prudent de diner avec un pur newbie encore tout frais et tout rose ! Non ?





> Jean_Luc
> 
> Nouveau membre
> 
> ...








 hi hi hi tu serais pas contemporain de la renaissance toi ?


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question avant de répondre: on baise avant ou après le resto? c'est important pour la suite....



Je préfère garder les meilleures choses pour la fin.
Mais là, je doute qu'il y ait un début.

Canis Lupus Vulgaris.


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> viens m'osculter, pas un pet de graisse !!!



je confirme : bel homme. un peu petit mais je ne peux pas me vanter non plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				bouilla a dit:
			
		

> bon, faut dire que l'alem, il prend soin de moi !  tous les Dimanche, on va faire du sport tous les 2 ( 'fin ça dépend du samedi soir aussi),



surtout du samedi soir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (encore merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



			
				bouilla a dit:
			
		

> il m'accroche a la twingo avec un cable firewire, et on fais le tour du quartier 5-6 fois comme ça ( plus le temps de refaire le tour du quartier pour trouver une place).



j'ai réussi à convaincre benjamin que nous suivrions tous les trois ce petit manège ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'thony  a toujous besoin de joueurs ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Seul regret, 'Tanplan qui se met a courir apres moi a chaque fois q'on passe devant chez lui, c'est tres génant.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Alors on bouffe aprés !


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber Alem! On en a déjà parlé dans le sujet sur le "langage des filles"! Elle a le calin maussade par refus de son aspect femelle. Encore une qui pense, et de plus mal. le genre à intellectualiser le moindre geste et a attendre le défilé des Paons.
> 
> Pour commencer, il faut l'inviter au resto, qu'elle se sente rassurée sur le fait que "si elle disait oui, on ne dirait pas non" et qui imagine que cette situation fait d'elle quelqu'un de très désirable alors qu'en d'autres lieux des bestioles à cornes (je ne parle pas de toi, Lorna, mais d'animaux qui font "bêêêêêh") remplissent avec bonheur le même rôle (et celles-là ne te demandent pas après l'amour "tu m'aimes?" ce qui leur donne un point d'avance).
> 
> ...



perso, je peux l'inviter à manger une pomme dans le RER, c'est pas tendancieux une pomme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_très bon amok ! _


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère garder les meilleures choses pour la fin.
> Mais là, je doute qu'il y ait un début.
> 
> Canis Lupus Vulgaris.



Meilleures choses, c'est vite dit. si cela se trouve ton mec feint l'orgasme et tu ne t'en rend pas compte!


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

C'est quoi ce tradada, un nouveau _Bachelor_ ???


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> si cela se trouve ton mec feint l'orgasme et tu ne t'en rend pas compte!



c'est même assez fréquent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




te souviens-tu de nos anciennes discussions ? (purée 3 ans désormais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) c'est dingue comme ça me rappelle des trucs tout ça.


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> viens m'osculter, pas un pet de graisse !!!
> 
> bon, faut dire que l'alem, il prend soin de moi !  tous les Dimanche, on va faire du sport tous les 2 ( 'fin ça dépend du samedi soir aussi), il m'accroche a la twingo avec un cable firewire, et on fais le tour du quartier 5-6 fois comme ça ( plus le temps de refaire le tour du quartier pour trouver une place).
> 
> Seul regret, 'Tanplan qui se met a courir apres moi a chaque fois q'on passe devant chez lui, c'est tres génant.























C'est gênant surtout pour tes fonds de culottes !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère garder les meilleures choses pour la fin.
> Mais là, je doute qu'il y ait un début.
> 
> Canis Lupus Vulgaris.



c'est-à-dire il n'a jamais renié son aspect Lupus même si c'est un Canis Lupus Musum Directus, je te laisse deviner à quoi se référe le directus... Il a la fierté du chasseur


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce tradada, un nouveau _Bachelor_ ???



Oui, mais le but du jeu est ici de refiler la patate chaude (quoique là c'est pas évident, je dirais plutôt "émoustillée") aux autres! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				alem a dit:
			
		

> te souviens-tu de nos anciennes discussions ? (purée 3 ans désormais !  ) c'est dingue comme ça me rappelle des trucs tout ça.



Moi aussi, mais dans le désordre!


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait peut-etre plus prudent de diner avec un pur newbie encore tout frais et tout rose ! Non ?



T'es encore là TheBiG ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce tradada, un nouveau _Bachelor_ ???











 thread 3615 qui n'en veut


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber Alem! On en a déjà parlé dans le sujet sur le "langage des filles"! Elle a le calin maussade par refus de son aspect femelle. Encore une qui pense, et de plus mal. le genre à intellectualiser le moindre geste et a attendre le défilé des Paons.
> 
> Pour commencer, il faut l'inviter au resto, qu'elle se sente rassurée sur le fait que "si elle disait oui, on ne dirait pas non" et qui imagine que cette situation fait d'elle quelqu'un de très désirable alors qu'en d'autres lieux des bestioles à cornes (je ne parle pas de toi, Lorna, mais d'animaux qui font "bêêêêêh") remplissent avec bonheur le même rôle (et celles-là ne te demandent pas après l'amour "tu m'aimes?" ce qui leur donne un point d'avance).
> 
> ...




Pitiéééé !!!
Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce couplet foireux du mec qui se la joue blasé, et se fend d'une analyse à deux balles sur notre besoin d'être rassurées.

C'est sûr que si ta seule préocupation est de savoir si tu vas te faire sucer, je vais me sentir totalement en confiance.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je te souhaite bonne soirée en compagnie de ta chèvre.


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'es encore là TheBiG ?


Purée ! on peut meme pas etre tranquille ici !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Y a pas de meeeehhh !!!

Tourne toi !


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Canis Lupus Musum Directus



Musum?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Oubliez donc vos rustres manières.
> Je suis certaine que vous vous efforcez de passer pour des ours, alors que vous avez forcément de nombreuses qualités.



Quelqu'un à du 2ème degré en rab'? Parce que là, chapeau!


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr que si ta seule préocupation est de savoir si tu vas te faire sucer


Et merde ... Thebig est parti quelques heures trop tot ... dommage ...


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, mais dans le désordre!



exact !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Musum?



Pourquoi on parle pas d'un partie antérieure quand elle fait saillie en avant?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pitiéééé !!!
> Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce couplet foireux du mec qui se la joue blasé, et se fend d'une analyse à deux balles sur notre besoin d'être rassurées.



Un auto-reply à ce genre de thread?


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pitiéééé !!!
> Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce couplet foireux du mec qui se la joue blasé, et se fend d'une analyse à deux balles sur notre besoin d'être rassurées.
> 
> C'est sûr que si ta seule préocupation est de savoir si tu vas te faire sucer, je vais me sentir totalement en confiance.



Elle commence à être pile comme je les aime!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2004)

c'est quoi l'thème du débat ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elle commence à être pile comme je les aime!




Sadique


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Homme / femme...oui, non peut être.

Si oui pourquoi.

Sinon salope !

Voilà à peu prés ce que j'ai compris.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi l'thème du débat ?




Pourquoi sur MacG ya pas un thread 3615 qui n'en veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et pourquoi Amok est un Canis Lupus Vulgaris parce qu'il a un Musum Directus


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je suis certaine que vous vous efforcez de passer pour des ours,



Oui ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur grandspredateurs.com même que


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elle commence à être pile


OK ! Je prends "face" alors !!!


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr que si ta seule préocupation est de savoir si tu vas te faire sucer, je vais me sentir totalement en confiance.



Quelqu'un pour lui expliquer que c'est notre préocupation majeure à tous?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Moi, perso, c'est l'argent.


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Et merde ... Thebig est parti quelques heures trop tot ... dommage ...



Il suivait plus le flamand rose !! Zou, chez les vieux grabataires, avec l'arico !!


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> OK ! Je prends "face" alors !!!



moi je m'en fous, je prends toujours le côté beurré de la tartine qui tombe!


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il suivait plus le flamand rose !! Zou, chez les vieux grabataires, avec l'arico !!








 petit salopard nato ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lui qui t'aimait tant...!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas besoin d'aller là-bas vu qu'ici on a même l'exhibitionniste qui se promène tout nu sur le thread en faisant pipi partout et qui a tombé son manteau de satyre tellement il est en confiance


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> OK ! Je prends "face" alors !!!



C'est newbie, et ça ne respecte rien !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À la queue, comme tout le monde !!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Normal, entre mous...


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Normal, entre mous...


Purée ! Il parait que les mous se liment ... ...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

T'es vraiment trop fort...


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> petit salopard nato !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> moi je m'en fous, je prends toujours le côté beurré de la tartine qui tombe!




tout ça pour danser le tango ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fais gaffe à ce que ce ne soit pas le dernier !


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> tout ça pour danser le tango !
















			
				alèm a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe à ce que ce ne soit pas le dernier !



C'est pour ca que je suis performant! Je fais à chaque fois comme si c'était le dernier, contrairement à l'elisa qui n'est qu'au tout début d'une longue carrière!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Une longue carrière ?

C'est tout ce qu'on peut souhaiter de mieux !!

Des kilomètres et des kilomètres de kikis !!!


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Des kilomètres et des kilomètres de kikis !!!



Et l'Elisa comme maitresse étalon, référence dans une vitrine, pour mesurer tout ca avec l'esprit d'analyse et la pertinence qu'on lui connait.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Et oui !

Prendre enfin des mesures pour l'égalité des sexes !!!


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et oui !
> 
> Prendre enfin des mesures pour l'égalité des sexes !!!



tu es le fils d'Yvette Roudy ?


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et oui !
> 
> Prendre enfin des mesures pour l'égalité des sexes !!!



je pose 2 et je retiens rien!


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et l'Elisa comme maitresse étalon, référence dans une vitrine, pour mesurer tout ca avec l'esprit d'analyse et la pertinence qu'on lui connait.



Deux posts et tu prétends me connaitre ...
Quelle haute estime de toi tu as ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ai hâte de ne pas te rencontrer.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Et moi tu m'aimes ???

Dis ???

J'ai besoin d'affection !!

Aimez nous....

Aimez nous...


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai hâte de ne pas te rencontrer.



tiens, au contraire, je trouve que ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas entendu sa voix douce comme la respiration d'un loup empli de sagesse...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Quelle haute estime de toi tu as ...



Une psycho-socio ici ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Sorry Luc mais je te laisse pour une autre


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et l'Elisa comme maitresse étalon, référence dans une vitrine, pour mesurer tout ca avec l'esprit d'analyse et la pertinence qu'on lui connait.



Le " l' " n'est pas indispensable.
Ou alors enlève le "E" majuscule.
Je pourrais mal prendre que tu prennes mon pseudo pour un nom commun.


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai hâte de ne pas te rencontrer.



Ah, ca c'est joli, j'aime bien.



			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Deux posts et tu prétends me connaitre ...



Non, non: je crois t'avoir reconnu, nuance. Le problème c'est que j'hésite encore entre une cinquantaine de prénoms...


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je pourrais mal prendre que tu prennes mon pseudo pour un nom commun.



C'est peut-être ca le problème, d'avoir toujours été mal prise...
Et pour ta question initiale, je crois que tu as la réponse: non commun.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Chabadabada, chabadabada, lalalalaaaa, Chabadabada, chabadabada, lalalalaaaa....


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] sa voix douce comme la respiration d'un loup empli de sagesse...



Vous alors, on peut dire que vous savez parler aux hommes!


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non: je crois t'avoir reconnu, nuance. Le problème c'est que j'hésite encore entre une cinquantaine de prénoms...



Et voilà. Ca continue. Vous êtes tout paranoïaques ici ou quoi ?? Et tu vas toi aussi me faire croire que c'était une plaisenterie que tu fais à tout le monde ?


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

A propos, quelqu'un a vu zazou?!


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà. Ca continue. Vous êtes tout paranoïaques ici ou quoi ?? Et tu vas toi aussi me faire croire que c'était une plaisenterie que tu fais à tout le monde ?



Non, non, je voulais juste dire que des comme toi j'en connais au moins une cinquantaine!


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A propos, quelqu'un a vu zazou?!



ah non.


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, je voulais juste dire que des comme toi j'en connais au moins une cinquantaine!



Pour un loup, tu as plutôt des préliminaires félin...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Ah ouais ?

Moi non...mais faut voir que moi j'ai pas d'amis, tant mieux, les amis c'est comme les femmes, ça coute trop cher.


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous alors, on peut dire que vous savez parler aux hommes!



à défaut de savoir parler aux femmes !


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, je voulais juste dire que des comme toi j'en connais au moins une cinquantaine!



Des comme moi ?
Je serais curieuse de savoir pour qui tu me prends (chut)
Je ne me considère pas exceptionnelle. Mais toi tu ne te prends vraiment pas pour de la m...


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour un loup, tu as plutôt des préliminaires félin...



Cela ne m'empêche pas d'aimer les chiennes....


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mais toi tu ne te prends vraiment pas pour de la m...



par contre moi...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Et vas y que j'en rajoute...


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cela ne m'empêche pas d'aimer les chiennes....



Je croyais que c'était les chèvres !!


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je serais curieuse de savoir pour qui tu me prends (chut)



Bon, je respecte le chut: je ne le dirais pas alors...



			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mais toi tu ne te prends vraiment pas pour de la m...



Pourquoi? Parce que j'ai dit que je connaissais au moins cinquante nanas "pas exceptionnelles"?


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que c'était les chèvres !!



Blondes ou brunes, je ne suis pas sectaire: le seul truc que je n'aime pas c'est la fausse chienne ou la fausse chèvre!


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et vas y que j'en rajoute...



c'est pas beau d'écouter aux portes !


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est pas beau d'écouter aux portes !



Il va se choper un orgelet, car en plus d'écouter il mate!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Je me touche en même temps !

ça vous dérange pas ?


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Blondes ou brunes, je ne suis pas sectaire!



j'suis con. j'avais lu saint-nectaire...


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je me touche en même temps !
> 
> ça vous dérange pas ?



si je te vois toucher au fromage ensuite, ça va barder !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Y a une odeur aussi..


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je me touche en même temps !
> 
> ça vous dérange pas ?



Non, pas du tout, mais vire ton épaule de l'interrupteur, c'est lourd le côté strobo!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Ambiance !!!

Allez Elisa, danse !!!


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Blondes ou brunes, je ne suis pas sectaire: le seul truc que je n'aime pas c'est la fausse chienne ou la fausse chèvre!



Ah, on en est là.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







J'ai lu le règlement interieur et je m'y tiens. C'est tout.

Et rien ne te permet de savoir ce dont je suis capable.


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Et rien ne te permet de savoir ce dont je suis capable.



si.

son petit doigt lui dit tout !


----------



## Alex666 (2 Février 2004)

quelles soient Brunes Blondes ou Rousses ce que j'aime chez elles c'est la mousse...


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> quelles soient Brunes Blondes ou Rousses ce que j'aime chez elles c'est la mousse...



Même moi je n'aurais pas osé!


----------



## ficelle (2 Février 2004)

on a toujours pas le nom de "l'heureux" élu ?

à moins que vous n'y alliez tous !


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

Elisa !
Newbie comme Toi, je ne peux que compatir aux assauts de cette horde déchainée et lubrique.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pardonne-leur, ils ne savent pas (plus) ce qu'ils font et l'odeur de la chair fraiche et nubile leur enlève toute retenue... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas qu'ils soient dangereux, mais l'abstinence forcée de ces dernières années a piétiné chez eux tout sentiment humain... ils ne sont plus que des pénis sur pattes courant dans tous les sens et dans toutes les directions... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, si tu as besoin d'aide ou d'une épaule compatissante, n'hésite pas ... je suis là !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

C'est ça ouais...

Allez file !


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça ouais...
> Allez file !


sacré sonny va ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












(Arf discret !)
...après le cheval de trait, j'essaie le cheval de troie !
Pour s'introduire, on n'a pas trouvé mieux !


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2004)

J'accepte.


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'accepte.











 ... tu me décois, Popol !


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2004)

La chair est faible, et c'est peu de le dire.


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

Peut etre faudrait il rétablir le droit de cuissage pour les newbies dans la charte du forum.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















 Arrrrggghhhhh ! je suis un newbie !!!


----------



## Luc G (2 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Elisa !
> Newbie comme Toi, je ne peux que compatir aux assauts de cette horde déchainée et lubrique....
> 
> 
> ...



Les newbies commencent tout de suite par leur autobiographie, maintenant


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Les newbies commencent tout de suite par leur autobiographie, maintenant


J'avoue ! J'étais comme ça avant ... mais je me suis repenti ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait, toute cette lubricité débridée me met mal à l'aise maintenant...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

moi aussi, j'accepte de me faire inviter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bah quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ok, je sors... 

c'est réservé à vous Messieurs, j'ai bon ?_


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, j'accepte de me faire inviter
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Allez UN DÎNER DE NANAS ........*











ya que ça de vrai ......  dans ce monde de Kikis ....


----------



## Luc G (2 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue ! J'étais comme ça avant ... mais je me suis repenti !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On recommence à zéro ?
C'était pas la peine, c'était déjà si petit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







OK je sors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS Remarque : commencer petit, c'est le meilleur moyen pour espérer grandir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'étais déjà dehors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PPS. Un beau titre pour un beau film de Werner Herzog, il y a bien longtemps : "Les nains aussi ont commencé petit"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est d'accord, je ferme la porte


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Allez UN DÎNER DE NANAS ........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'accepte.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>




Vite de l'Amokaline  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ha mais c'est vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il n'y a pas droit lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vu que  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à moins que  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Silvia un commentaire


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> En fait, toute cette lubricité débridée me met mal à l'aise maintenant...








Ce que je remarque, c'est que le même jour tu nous fais des adieux style "case de l'oncle Tom" et qu'il suffit d'un:



			
				l'elisa a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr que si ta seule préocupation est de savoir si tu vas te faire sucer, je vais me sentir totalement en confiance



Pour te voir revenir ventre à terre! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









il y a des mots magiques!


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



C'est juste pour tester son nouveau modèle de sangsue... Il était pas sérieux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste pour tester son nouveau modèle de sangsue... Il était pas sérieux.


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour te voir revenir ventre à terre!


...et t'as vu le gros sillon que je laisse derrière moi !!!


----------



## Luc G (2 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ...et t'as vu le gros sillon que je laisse derrière moi !!!



Ouais, enfin, sur un 33 tours


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La chair est faible, et c'est peu de le dire.



non, c'est pas ça

"                La chair est triste, hélas ! et j'ai lu tous les livres.
                 Fuir ! là-bas fuir ! Je sens que des oiseaux sont ivres
                 D'être parmi l'écume inconnue et les cieux !
                 Rien, ni les vieux jardins reflétés par les yeux
                 Ne retiendra ce cur qui dans la mer se trempe
                 O nuits ! ni la clarté déserte de ma lampe
                 Sur le vide papier que la blancheur défend
                 Et ni la jeune femme allaitant son enfant.
                 Je partirai ! Steamer balançant ta mâture,
                 Lève l'ancre pour une exotique nature !
                 Un Ennui, désolé par les cruels espoirs,
                 Croit encore à l'adieu suprême des mouchoirs !
                 Et, peut-être, les mâts, invitant les orages
                 Sont-ils de ceux qu'un vent penche sur les naufrages
                 Perdus, sans mâts, sans mâts, ni fertiles îlots...
                 Mais, ô mon cur, entends le chant des matelots ! "

enfin je crois !


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Allez UN DÎNER DE NANAS ........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouiiiiii.
Je crois qu'il ne nous reste plus que cela.

Un truc entre filles.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En même temps en disant ça, je sens que ce sujet va prendre 120 réponses en 5 minutes...


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> En même temps en disant ça, je sens que ce sujet va prendre 120 réponses en 5 minutes...


...doivent déjà etre en train de fourbir leurs souris pour répondre...


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> non, c'est pas ça
> 
> ...



Quelques fleurs et un poème.

Certains ici me laissent à penser que tout n'est pas perdu.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Meuh non !!

Qu'est ce que tu crois...

Va bouffer avec tes copines, on s'en tape.

Enfin, je vais peut être un peu vite, JE m'en tape...

Voilà qui est plus juste.


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Certains ici me laissent à penser que tout n'est pas perdu.


...c'est surtout qu'il sont très forts et prets à tout !


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non !!
> 
> Qu'est ce que tu crois...
> 
> ...



Je me disais aussi, que tu ne semblais pas être du genre à poster plus de deux trucs aimables.


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (2 Février 2004)

Moi je veux bien venir mangée avec toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais vu le trajet sa vas pas être possible


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non !!
> 
> Va bouffer avec tes copines, on s'en tape.



















Je viens de penser à un truc ....

J'organise un grand dîner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*  et j'invite tous les mecs .....  * 
et bien sûr on sera toutes là ....

même Sonnytruc, 





 je vais avoir du mal à tous les citer ......








 je vois fuser les réponses .....


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est surtout qu'il sont très forts et prets à tout !



cafteur !


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de penser à un truc ....
> 
> J'organise un grand dîner
> 
> ...



Moi j'voudrais bien mais ca va pas etre possible: j'ai piscine.


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'voudrais bien mais ca va pas etre possible: j'ai piscine.


Allez les filles ! On dit "Merci Jean-Luc" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un simple mail, soit disant de la piscine municipale et je vous ai évité le pire de tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...ça c'est du boulot !


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'voudrais bien mais ca va pas etre possible: j'ai piscine.



Et moi, je suis malade en avion...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de penser à un truc ....
> 
> J'organise un grand dîner
> 
> ...



Sonnytruc ne viendra pas, il n'aime pas les gens.

Il préferre manger seul ou avec des amis choisis pour leur bon gout.
Trouve toi d'autres amis !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> J'organise un grand dîner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je fuse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*je viens...*





... avec ma muse, c'est possible


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Allez les filles ! On dit "Merci Jean-Luc" !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[message perso ON] Tu me fais de la peine avec ton avatar tout raplapla... Je t'ai fait ça au bon format. [message perso OFF]


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Allez les filles ! On dit "Merci Jean-Luc" !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (2 Février 2004)




----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'voudrais bien mais ca va pas etre possible: j'ai piscine.




D'abord je t'ai  pas dit que ce serait ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, je suis malade en avion...



et toi qui t'as dit qu'il fallait prendre l'avion .. ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 et deux de moins   , ...... 
me demandent s'ils ne préfèrent pas rester en tête à tête ces deux Là ...


----------



## Fulvio (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sonnytruc ne viendra pas, il n'aime pas les gens.
> 
> Il préferre manger seul ou avec des amis choisis pour leur bon gout.



Tu manges tes amis ?!


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> D'abord je t'ai pas dit que ce serait ce soir



J'ai pas dit que j'avais piscine CE soir...


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu manges tes amis ?!


























et il a de grandes dents !!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> non, c'est pas ça
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



accordé !


----------



## Alex666 (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et il a de grandes dents !!!!!!



de lait...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> de lait...



Le problème est qu'elles ne sont jamais tombées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le veto y a cru un moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis non


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et toi qui t'as dit qu'il fallait prendre l'avion .. ??



..._Ta signature... _


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> de lait...


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu manges tes amis ?!



Oui, c'est une grosse gourmande !!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu manges tes amis ?!



Seulement les bons amis !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ..._Ta signature... _




Et puis Nato n'est pas prêt à tout pour un bol de riz


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Seulement les bons amis !



Ainsi il économise ses dents


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis Nato n'est pas prêt à tout pour un bol de riz



Aurai-je loupé un _truc_ ?


----------



## Fulvio (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est une grosse gourmande !!



Hein ? Sonnyboy serait en fait... Sonnygirl ?!

Décidément, c'est le tradada des révélations...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Aurai-je loupé un _truc_ ?



Heu non j'crois pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si (indice : destination) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas toi on se comprend si bien d'habitude hein


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis Nato n'est pas prêt à tout pour un bol de riz



Bon alors là ....

Toi qui t'a dit que j'allais servir un bol de riz ????

Je sais faire autre chose que ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et pis kes t'en sais  d'abord ??? s'il se déplace pas pour un bol de riz ??? 





tu t'avances pour les autres ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 toujours ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors là ....
> 
> Toi qui t'a dit que j'allais servir un bol de riz ????
> 
> ...





Attend 2 mn je retourne au vestiaire chercher ton manuel H... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'habitude tu l'as bien toujours avec toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Non! non! Pas les taureaux! Non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Olé!


----------



## Alex666 (2 Février 2004)

macelene tu met koi avec ton riz? je suppose que ce n'est que l'accompagnement... miam miam


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

quoique pour un bol de riz, je peux venir, si le riz est bon...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Le riz ça constipe, et là vu que zetes déjà bien strictes, ça risque de ne pas améliorer votre état...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors là ....
> 
> Toi qui t'a dit que j'allais servir un bol de riz ????
> 
> ...



Et toi, tu la ramènes ?

Toujours ?

File !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] quoique pour un bol de riz, je peux venir, si le riz est bon...




Ben normalement ça devrait être sa spécialité


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Pourquoi pas? C'est où?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Mais y a partouze ou pas ?

J'y comprends plus rien moi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas? C'est où?

















 HHHHHHOOOOOOOUUUUUUUU


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Parce que si y a partouze, faut s'organiser !!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

oui, mais du riz basmati, miam, ...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Fallait préciser effectivement....

Bonne intervention. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si si !


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Parce que si y a partouze, faut s'organiser !!



Elle est pas nouvelle mais elle fait encore rigoler celle là


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Parce que si y a partouze, faut s'organiser !!




Non en fait il faut juste du monde pour trier le riz ou trier l'ivraie du bon grain si tu préféres


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais du riz basmati, miam, ...



Ben oui mais là ça va être plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cher forcément


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> HHHHHHOOOOOOOUUUUUUUU



Non, non, pas de "houuuuuuuuu" mais ca fait des invits en l'air et ca n'assure pas ensuite! Alors, au mot! C'est où? Quand?


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors là ....
> 
> Toi qui t'a dit que j'allais servir un bol de riz ????
> 
> ...



Moi je te propose plutot de les laisser faire la cuisine pendant qu'on prend l'apéro tranquilles.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

On t'a dit faut prendre l'avion


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Moi je te propose plutot de les laisser faire la cuisine pendant qu'on prend l'apéro tranquilles.



toi tu as droit a deux choses: te taire et tout de suite! allez zou! A la cuisine!


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> toi tu as droit a deux choses: te taire et tout de suite! allez zou! A la cuisine!



C'est préférable sinon ça va encore se terminer par une pizza c't'histoire...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> toi tu as droit a deux choses: te taire et tout de suite! allez zou! A la cuisine!








 elle t'a dit qu'elle ne sait pas cuisiner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elle veut que tu l'invites


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (2 Février 2004)




----------



## Luc G (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> non, c'est pas ça
> 
> ...



Le premier qui dit que certains sont plus mal armés que d'autres s'il y a partouze aura affaire à Jean_Luc


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> toi tu as droit a deux choses: te taire et tout de suite! allez zou! A la cuisine!



Tu t'es déjà pris un coup de talon sur les orteils ?


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> elle t'a dit qu'elle ne sait pas cuisiner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amok non plus sait pas cuisiner !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Par contre, il réchauffe très bien...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est préférable sinon ça va encore se terminer par une pizza c't'histoire...



je vois l'genre:

"Bé dis donc, on est quand même pas venu pour beurrer des sandwiches ?"


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Moi je te propose plutot de les laisser faire la cuisine pendant qu'on prend l'apéro tranquilles.












  Ben tu vois j'hésite ....

J'ai des doutes quant à leur capacités culinaires .... 
me demande ce qu'ils savent bien faire en fait ????


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Amok non plus sait pas cuisiner !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai plutot l'impression de manger froid et fade.
Un peu comme ce qu'il se proposait de satisfaire par la suite.


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui dit que certains sont plus mal armés que d'autres s'il y a partouze aura affaire à Jean_Luc



c'est quand même agréable de constater que ce bar n'est pas fréquenté que par des ignares et des pétasses!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Amok non plus sait pas cuisiner !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est normal la bougie c'est fait pour ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin accessoirement ça éclaire mais bon il est suffisamment éclairé comme ça


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, pas de "houuuuuuuuu" mais ca fait des invits en l'air et ca n'assure pas ensuite! Alors, au mot! C'est où? Quand?



 Laisse moi le temps d'organiser !!!


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu vois j'hésite ....
> 
> J'ai des doutes quant à leur capacités culinaires ....
> me demande ce qu'ils savent bien faire en fait ????



Je n'ai pas dit que nous allions manger ce qu'ils cuisineraient.

Apéro toutes seules, et resto.
Toutes seules également.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ils ne mourront pas de faim. Avec tout ce qu'ils auront fait.


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais là ça va être plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi j'ai rien dit de la provennance du riz ....

Chez moi yen a d'excellent !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et pas cher


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai rien dit de la provennance du riz ....
> 
> Chez moi yen a d'excellent !!!
> 
> ...



C'est bien ce à quoi je faisais allusion


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Laisse moi le temps d'organiser !!!



C'est vite fait: l'Elisa aux fourneaux, le sonny à la cave aux cigares, le TibomonG4 dans la rue pour surveiller les voitures, deux ou trois tables de massage  et ca roule!


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand même agréable de constater que ce bar n'est pas fréquenté que par des ignares et des pétasses!



Parce que tu te sens cultivé d'avoir relevé le nom de l'auteur tout seul. Tu dois approcher de l'orgasme, non?
Je suis certaine que tu te caresses même vers l'aine. Ca doit être beau! De l'air !!!

(Tu les as notés, ou il te faut de l'aide ?)


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand même agréable de constater que ce bar n'est pas fréquenté que par des ignares et des pétasses!



Moi, si je disais ça, y aurait massacre immédiat, ça a du bon d'être un ancien...


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu te sens cultivé d'avoir relevé le nom de l'auteur tout seul. Tu dois approcher de l'orgasme, non?
> Je suis certaine que tu te caresses même vers l'aine. Ca doit être beau! De l'air !!!
> 
> (Tu les as notés, ou il te faut de l'aide ?)



Elle est parfaite, je vous dis! J'adore!


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est vite fait: l'Elisa aux fourneaux, le sonny à la cave aux cigares, le TibomonG4 dans la rue pour surveiller les voitures, deux ou trois tables de massage  et ca roule!








c'est qui les masseuses  ?????

et des masseurs yen aura ???


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, si je disais ça, y aurait massacre immédiat, ça a du bon d'être un ancien...



Ouais et en plus t'as pas couché toi !!!


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, si je disais ça, y aurait massacre immédiat, ça a du bon d'être un ancien...



oui, j'avoue!


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elle est parfaite, je vous dis! J'adore!



Mais t'es tordu, toi ?!?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est quoi ton truc ?

Je te haime ?


----------



## Fulvio (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'es tordu, toi ?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son truc ? Peut-être les filles qui courrent quand on les fait marcher...


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui les masseuses  ?????
> 
> et des masseurs yen aura ???



Eh bien déjà Elisa : nommée d'office. Côté masseurs, Alem ayant grandit dans une ferme me semble parfait pour gratter la couenne de ces dames


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> oui, j'avoue!








 il avoue même !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est vite fait: l'Elisa aux fourneaux, le sonny à la cave aux cigares, le TibomonG4 dans la rue pour surveiller les voitures, deux ou trois tables de massage  et ca roule!




La jag elle est à toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'inquiète je la ramènerai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin peut être


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (2 Février 2004)

Moi j'ai fais un ans de cours de cuisine


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, si je disais ça, y aurait massacre immédiat, ça a du bon d'être un ancien...



Tu n'y es pas c'est l'effet Canis Lupus Premium  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il ne cueille que les meilleures et amoureusement avec ça


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien déjà Elisa : nommée d'office.
> Côté masseurs, Alem ayant grandit dans une ferme me semble parfait pour gratter la couenne de ces dames








 Pfff tu te mélanges les pinceaux, Elisa tu l'as envoyé en cuisine ....


----------



## ficelle (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> , Alem ayant grandit dans une ferme me semble parfait pour gratter la couenne de ces dames



alèm dans le role de jean-baptiste grenouille !?


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pfff tu te mélanges les pinceaux, Elisa tu l'as envoyé en cuisine ....



Les pinceaux, c'est moi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Faudrait voir à pas non plus tout mélanger toi aussi, sinon, on va jamais s'en sortir...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> alèm dans le role de jean-baptiste grenouille !?



Ca commence a sentir bizarre cette affaire


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pfff tu te mélanges les pinceaux, Elisa tu l'as envoyé en cuisine ....



Mais comme elle a dit qu'elle ne savait pas cuisiner il l'a déplacée c'est ça l'efficacité et le doigté Amok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je le verrais bien masseur


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es déjà pris un coup de talon sur les orteils ?



Si il s'agit d'un talon aiguille, pendant l'acte ce n'est pas pour me déplaire, si cela est bien fait. on peut éventuellement envisager une strangulation avec tes bas, mais seulement si tu es sage.



			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'es tordu, toi ?!?
> C'est quoi ton truc ?
> 
> Je te haime ?





			
				lupus a dit:
			
		

> Son truc ? Peut-être les filles qui courrent quand on les fait marcher...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les pinceaux, c'est moi !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est-à-dire il fait déjà sombre là


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les pinceaux, c'est moi !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Donc si je comprends bien tu apportes ton attirail de peintre ??
et tu nous fais du body Art !!!


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pfff tu te mélanges les pinceaux, Elisa tu l'as envoyé en cuisine ....



Et alors? Un massage dans la farine c'est interdit?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Quelle maîtrise tout dans le doigté je vous dis


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça le doigté Amok



Chuuut.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Donc si je comprends bien tu apportes ton attirail de peintre ??
> et tu nous fais du body Art !!!



Vais t'en faire moi, du body art !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et alors? Un massage dans la farine c'est interdit?



T'as pas peur d'être englué après


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> alèm dans le role de jean-baptiste grenouille !?



c'est quoi cette histoire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sois prudent avec les mots que tu utilise toi !


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Son truc ? Peut-être les filles qui courrent quand on les fait marcher...


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas peur d'être englué après



t'inquiètes, ya toujours Bengilli et sa vessie pour jouer les sots d'o !


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas peur d'être englué après



ce ne serait pas la première fois, et tu vois je suis toujours là!


----------



## Fulvio (2 Février 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> alèm dans le role de jean-baptiste grenouille !?



Bah puisqu'on est dans le tradada de la mysoginie ordinaire :
- C'est quoi la différence entre une blonde et une grenouille ?
- Gre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vais t'en faire moi, du body art !!!



Si c'est pour nous faire du Pollock comme sur ton avatar  ça peut être marrant remarque


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Bah puisqu'on est dans le tradada de la mysoginie ordinaire :
> - C'est quoi la différence entre une blonde et une grenouille ?
> - Gre.



arrêtez de jouer avec les batraciens ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est trop sympa ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 allez jouer avec les blondes si vous voulez par contre !


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien déjà Elisa : nommée d'office. Côté masseurs, Alem ayant grandit dans une ferme me semble parfait pour gratter la couenne de ces dames



Un coup de talon, et le " l' " disparait. Quelle galanterie.


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour nous faire du Pollock comme sur ton avatar  ça peut être marrant remarque



Te moques pas: il a un pollock à la tête de son lit de toute beauté: délicatement nacré, et en relief. L'idéal est de le voir de trois quart au soleil couchant.

La vision de l'artiste, ayant paraphé l'oeuvre dans un ultime spasme et retombant, le regard révulsé et les bulles aux commissures est un spectacle disponible en DVD et VHS. Me contacter.


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour nous faire du Pollock comme sur ton avatar  ça peut être marrant remarque



j'aurais plutot dit De Kooning, non ?


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et alors? Un massage dans la farine c'est interdit?



Et un massage au rouleau à patisserie. Ca te tente ?


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

je gratte la couenne de qui déja ?


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de talon, et le " l' " disparait. Quelle galanterie.



Oui: une papouille et je ne sais plus dire non...


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Et un massage au rouleau à patisserie. Ca te tente ?



Intérieur ou extérieur?


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Et un massage au rouleau à patisserie. Ca te tente ?



si tu savais ce qu'il y a deux ans, gribouille faisait avec les rouleaux à patisserie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*ZIP*











_mince, Amok m'a grillé, me vla a la queue!_


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] je gratte la couenne de qui déja ?







Prépare tes mains , va y avoir du boulot ...

Tu sais on va être nombreuses !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui: une papouille et je ne sais plus dire non...



Tout est dans l'élision du e"L"le  de l'Élisa mais ça c'est tout un programme


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Et un massage au rouleau à patisserie. Ca te tente ?











  Bien vu de quoi l' applatir !!!


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui: une papouille et je ne sais plus dire non...



Il m'en faudra bien davantage pour que je dise oui.

Je t'étranglerais bien, c'est tentant, mais ce ne sera pas avec mes bas.

En plus les auto-fixants coutent la peau de mon meilleur profil.


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Prépare tes mains , va y avoir du boulot ...



Mon p'tit Alem, j'ai l'impression que tu vas jouer ton va tout là! ca va être la nuit des nuits!


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Prépare tes mains , va y avoir du boulot ...
> 
> Tu sais on va être nombreuses !!!



t'inquiètes ma belle, j'ai les mains rugueuses.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Il m'en faudra bien davantage pour que je dise oui.
> 
> Je t'étranglerais bien, c'est tentant, mais ce ne sera pas avec mes bas.
> 
> En plus les auto-fixants coutent la peau de mon meilleur profil.




[mode euphémisme on] Faut pas lui promettre des trucs comme ça c'est pas assez érotique    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [mode euphémisme off]


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> t'inquiètes ma belle, j'ai les mains rugueuses.



* j'ai les mains rugueuses.............* 

ben laisse tomber alors..., 
tu ponceras les tables de massage avant ...


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Il m'en faudra bien davantage pour que je dise oui.



Et bien plus encore pour que tu dises non? C'est parfait si tu te tais, cela ne va pas me déranger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je t'étranglerais bien, c'est tentant, mais ce ne sera pas avec mes bas.
> 
> En plus les auto-fixants coutent la peau de mon meilleur profil.



Les auto-fixants, mon Dieu.... Pitoyable....


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Il m'en faudra bien davantage pour que je dise oui.
> 
> Je t'étranglerais bien, c'est tentant, mais ce ne sera pas avec mes bas.
> 
> En plus les auto-fixants coutent la peau de mon meilleur profil.



Non Amok noooooooooooooooon !! Ne lis pas cette phrase !!


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai les mains rugueuses.............*
> 
> ben laisse tomber alors...,
> tu ponceras les tables de massage avant ...



Lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ou écailleur en cuisine.


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai les mains rugueuses.............*
> 
> ben laisse tomber alors...,
> tu ponceras les tables de massage avant ...



P'tain Alem, t'as le don pour te saborder, c'est pas possible!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Non Amok noooooooooooooooon !! Ne lis pas cette phrase !!



Zut !! Trop tard...


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu ponceras les tables de massage avant ...



t'inquiètes, le temps de masser Lorna et Elisa via les techniques enseignées par Gribouille et mes mains seront toutes douces !


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> P'tain Alem, t'as le don pour te saborder, c'est pas possible!!!!!!!!!



c'est de la faute à ficelle, qu'est-ce qu'il a à introduire des grenouilles dans la conversation comme ça ! tu le sais, je suis fragile à ce niveau...


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> P'tain Alem, t'as le don pour te saborder, c'est pas possible!!!!!!!!!



C'est pas dit, elle commence à faire des clins d'oeil...

_Méfiance méfiance..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> P'tain Alem, t'as le don pour te saborder, c'est pas possible!!!!!!!!!



[mode référence on]Mais non! mais non! une peau de vache ça ne craint rien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/mode référence off]


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les auto-fixants, mon Dieu.... Pitoyable....



Tu crois peut être que je vais porter un porte-jaretelles pour faire la cuisine ?

Seulement si tu te montres en string devant tout le monde.

Hi hi. J'imagine déjà. Excuse moi c'est nerveux.


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu de quoi l' applatir !!!



Pas grave, ca fera un loup castor!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> t'inquiètes, le temps de masser Lorna et Elisa via les techniques enseignées par Gribouille et mes mains seront toutes douces !


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

Hell-o

on mange quoi alors ce soir ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



 Une tarte au flood ?


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, ca fera un loup castor!







ou une descente de lit bien douce, bien tannée .....


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

je sais pas ce qu'on mange, mais ce qui est sur c'est qu'on dort sur le ventre, vu comme c'est parti !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

alors ça je pense qu'on va commencer par l'apéritif parce que là les négociations sont difficiles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou alors des cuisses de grenouille façon Mont-Lozère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 préparées pas Alèm


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ou une descente de lit bien douce, bien tannée .....



Tu feras attention à une des pattes. J'ai fait un trou dedans avec mon talon.


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois peut être que je vais porter un porte-jaretelles pour faire la cuisine ?



Navré d'apprendre que pour toi ce serait une première!



			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Seulement si tu te montres en string devant tout le monde.Hi hi. J'imagine déjà. Excuse moi c'est nerveux.



Mais tu es toute excusée! Pari tenu! Top là, grande bouche!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Vilaine...tu m'excites !


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vilaine...tu m'excites !



Toi aussi?!


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu es toute excusée! Pari tenu! Top là, grande bouche!



Je n'en crois pas un mot.
Tu as la langue bien pendue.
Dommage qu'elle ne te serve qu'à parler.


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Seulement si tu te montres en string devant tout le monde.
> 
> Hi hi. J'imagine déjà. Excuse moi c'est nerveux.














Un loup-castor-descente de lit en string .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







veux voir ça moi.
Faudra faire gaffe à pas se prendre les orteils dans le fil du string ....


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

J'suis à bloc...


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en crois pas un mot.
> Tu as la langue bien pendue.
> Dommage qu'elle ne te serve qu'à parler.



En l'occurence, là nous écrivons. Imagine ce qu'un mec qui peut taper sur un clavier avec sa langue est capable d'en faire dans l'intimité!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Depuis l'annonce de la mort de Guy Béart j'avais pas été excité comme ça !!

Quoi ?

Il est pas mort ?

La journée est pas finie...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en crois pas un mot.
> Tu as la langue bien pendue.
> Dommage qu'elle ne te serve qu'à parler.



Amok t'es un chef  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour la chandeleur une tite crèpe


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Un loup-castor-descente de lit en string .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On va organiser des visites pour le troisième age!


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En l'occurence, là nous écrivons. Imagine ce qu'un mec qui peut taper sur un clavier avec sa langue est capable d'en faire dans l'intimité!











    Ben mince il a pas de bras  !!!






 C nul ...


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi?!


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Amok t'es un chef
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, t'as vu?! elle dit "dommage"!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben mince il a pas de bras  !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas ça c'est que ses mains sont occupées à autre chose


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'suis à bloc...


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas dit, elle commence à faire des clins d'oeil...
> 
> _Méfiance méfiance..._









  Là elle en fait plus du tout ......... des


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, t'as vu?! elle dit "dommage"!



J'avais noté, j'avais noté


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ça c'est que ses mains sont occupées à autre chose



Laisse tomber, Tibo, faut tout leur expliquer.... Si tu commences t'es là demain matin encore!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Une tarte au flood ?



On se la sert avec quoi alors Global?


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>




C le futal d' Amok ???
Il m'a l'air bien tendu !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C le futal d' Amok ???
> Il m'a l'air bien tendu !!!!



C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que ses courbes sont si généreuses


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben mince il a pas de bras  !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C le futal d' Amok ???
> Il m'a l'air bien tendu !!!!



Et encore, au moment de la photo j'avais un rhume!


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber, Tibo, faut tout leur expliquer.... Si tu commences t'es là demain matin encore!






			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

>




vous en faut vraiment peu pour être heureux !!!!!


----------



## dude (2 Février 2004)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, t'as vu?! elle dit "dommage"!



Ben alors, messieurs ?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous avez tout plein de trucs pour vous rendre agréables, mais vous ne savez pas vous en servir.

Faut tout vous expliquer, vous


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, au moment de la photo j'avais un rhume!









 Ah bon ???  je savais pas qu'un rhûme .... 
ben ça détendait tout


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors, messieurs ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Effet miroir brisé


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ???  je savais pas qu'un rhûme ....
> ben ça détendait tout



Tu oublies le frisson qui suit


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> vous en faut vraiment peu pour être heureux !!!!!



Il leur en faut peu pour à peu près tout !!


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, au moment de la photo j'avais un rhume!



La fleur de l'âge au bout du fusil !!


----------



## dude (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La fleur de l'âge au bout du fusil !!



The Rolling Rollators!!!! Yeah!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Il leur en faut peu pour à peu près tout !!




ben voilà tu as tout dit ... c'est dire


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ???  je savais pas qu'un rhûme ....
> ben ça détendait tout














Encore un qu'est pas sorti couvert


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La fleur de l'âge au bout du fusil !!


----------



## dude (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Encore un qu'est pas sorti couvert



Tu apprendras que tu viens d'utiliser un euphémisme dans cette phrase


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Il leur en faut peu pour à peu près tout !!



A votre avis, c'est un travelo?

Je te signale Elisa qu'a part un Belge ivre mort la plupart du temps (et qui, de toutes facons n'aura pas l'autorisation de sa femme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




),  ca ne se bouscule pas au portillon pour te chavirer au resto. Tu peux faire la belle avec tes auto fixants (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) qui bouchonnent sur tes pompes, même Macinside ne s'est pas manifesté, et ca c'est un signe, tout le monde peut en témoigner...


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ???  je savais pas qu'un rhûme ....
> ben ça détendait tout



Voila ce que c'est de ne faire l'amour qu'une fois par an, en juillet, lorsque les momes sont en colo!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> t'inquiètes, le temps de masser Lorna et Elisa via les techniques enseignées par Gribouille et mes mains seront toutes douces !



Mon p'tit gars, t'auras même pas le temps de m'approcher suffisemment, que t'auras déjà ta place dans les sopranos des petits chanteurs à la croix de bois !!!!


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voila ce que c'est de ne faire l'amour qu'une fois par an, en juillet, lorsque les momes sont en colo!!!!!



 pfff... Vont plus souvent en colo que tu ne peux le croire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pis chez moi on attrape pas de rhûme !!!!


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mon p'tit gars, t'auras même pas le temps de m'approcher suffisemment, que t'auras déjà ta place dans les sopranos des petits chanteurs à la croix de bois !!!!


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> même Macinside ne s'est pas manifesté, et ca c'est un signe, tout le monde peut en témoigner...



La taupe naine est méfiante de nature... Et puis, va inviter une fille au resto avec un gros bout de latex orange gonflé aux hormones de gnou dans ta poche toi...!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La taupe naine est méfiante de nature... Et puis, va inviter une fille au resto avec un gros bout de latex orange gonflé aux hormones de gnu dans ta poche toi...!!











 tout est dans le trompe-l'oeil dans un premier temps


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A votre avis, c'est un travelo?
> 
> Je te signale Elisa qu'a part un Belge ivre mort la plupart du temps (et qui, de toutes facons n'aura pas l'autorisation de sa femme
> 
> ...



Je suis obligée de te donner raison.
Finalement vous n'êtes pas mieux éduqués sur un forum que dans la vie courante.

Pour vous retourner sur nous en ricanant et en bavant pitoyablement, ya pas de problème.
Vous êtes infoutus de nous regarder dans les yeux.
(psst, c'est plus haut les yeux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Et pas plus capables de faire preuve d'un minimum de courtoisie et de gentillesse.

Vous êtes tellement minables, que pas un d'entre vous n'a osé se démarquer.
Vous préférez vous retrancher dans la vulgarité et la blague de caserne à deux balles.
Même un resto virtuel est au dessus de vos compétences.
Pourtant ça ne vous aurait pas couté un rond.
Regardez vous un peu. Quelques phrases subjectives, et votre centre de réflexion descend un mètre plus bas.









Vous êtes décevants.

Rattrapez vous, ou oubliez moi.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La taupe naine est méfiante de nature... Et puis, va inviter une fille au resto avec un gros bout de latex orange gonflé aux hormones de gnou dans ta poche toi...!!



Un gros bout de latex orange gonflé aux hormones de gnou ??? 








J'ai dû louper un truc moi ...


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Rattrapez vous,




et à quelle branche ???


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et à quelle branche ???



Ils ont tout scié.
Même celles sur lesquelles ils étaient assis.


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La taupe naine est méfiante de nature... Et puis, va inviter une fille au resto avec un gros bout de latex orange gonflé aux hormones de gnou dans ta poche toi...!!











Je savais pas qu'il le mettait dans sa poche pour sortir ??
Mince ça doit prendre de la place, ce truc orange en latex ????

S'en sert pour gonfler son futal !!!


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Un gros bout de latex orange gonflé aux hormones de gnou ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah casimir quoi !!


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dû louper un truc moi ...



A mon avis, non. T'as rien raté.


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Rattrapez vous, ou oubliez moi.



Pas facile de faire un choix!


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas facile de faire un choix!



T'inquiète pas. T'en as aucun a faire. Te te tais et tu files en cuisine.


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je suis obligée de te donner raison.
> Finalement vous n'êtes pas mieux éduqués sur un forum que dans la vie courante.
> 
> Pour vous retourner sur nous en ricanant et en bavant pitoyablement, ya pas de problème.
> ...



Il t'aura quand même fallu 13 pages !!


----------



## anntraxh (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et à quelle branche ???


si ça c'est pas tendre une perche ? ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










dites, les filles , qu'est ce  que le mec qui a payé le Mac et qui paye la connexion haut débit qui vous sert à extérioriser vos problèmes hormonaux sur le Bar, vous a fait ( ou plus exactement n'a pas fait ) hier soir ???


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bah casimir quoi !!




AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaah d'accord !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh c'est qui Casimir ???


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète pas. T'en as aucun a faire. Te te tais et tu files en cuisine.



Arghhhh! Oui! Encore! Tu peux le dire en allemand?


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaah d'accord !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



finalement, t'es pas si mal en blonde tu sais ? !!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> si ça c'est pas tendre une perche ? ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AAAAAAAAaaaaaAAAAAAAAAh  Anntraxh  *Le retour !!!!!* 
en forme on dirait !




















PS : dis je suis une fille aussi ...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ENfin je suis une de ces filles en question ?


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mon p'tit gars, t'auras même pas le temps de m'approcher suffisemment, que t'auras déjà ta place dans les sopranos des petits chanteurs à la croix de bois !!!!



j'y ai déja eu ma place le temps de deux arias pouffette orange... 

les blessures les plus douloureuses pour mon ego ne sont pas à cet endroit de ma virilité... mais doucement logées dans mon petit crâne... mais c'est vrai que tu n'as pas l'air d'avoir grand chose sous ton masque orange.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> finalement, t'es pas si mal en blonde tu sais ? !!











 ch'uis démasquée ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OOOH shiiiit !


----------



## Fulvio (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je suis obligée de te donner raison.
> Finalement vous n'êtes pas mieux éduqués sur un forum que dans la vie courante.
> (...)
> Rattrapez vous, ou oubliez moi.



T'as pris ton bizutage trop à coeur, jeune fille...




(je tenais à mettre une certaine intensité dramatique dans mon 999e message 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes tellement minables, que pas un d'entre vous n'a osé se démarquer.


Moi j'aurais bien voulu, mais ils m'ont pissé dessus pour me faire taire...


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ch'uis démasquée ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas grave: tout le monde sait que tu es une fausse!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> j'y ai déja eu ma place le temps de deux arias pouffette orange...
> 
> les blessures les plus douloureuses pour mon ego ne sont pas à cet endroit de ma virilité... mais doucement logées dans mon petit crâne... mais c'est vrai que tu n'as pas l'air d'avoir grand chose sous ton masque orange.



Oh lalala facile !!!

Mais dis-donc tu démarres vite toi ...

J'aime !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Au fait l'humour tu le loges où chez toi ????


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Au fait l'humour tu le loges où chez toi ????



faudrait déja que j'ai un chez moi...


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave: tout le monde sait que tu es une fausse!



Pas grave. Nous savons toutes que tu en es un vrai ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> faudrait déja que j'ai un chez moi...



Ben passe une annonce ... "Voulez-vous de moi chez vous ...?" ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on sait jamais ...


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave. Nous savons toutes que tu en es un vrai ...



Euh .. pas blond, bien sûr. Je pensais (et oui) à autre chose.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Et sinon, tu aimes les chiens ??


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave. Nous savons toutes que tu en es un vrai ...








 Houlà t'as pas froid aux yeux !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Amok ...chuuuut tout doux, tout doux ...


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> faudrait déja que j'ai un chez moi...



Lol.
Je sens que tu as dû faire ce qu'il fallait pour qu'elle te retienne.


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

Hé les mecs ! n'en restez pas les jambes coupées, vous allez marcher dessus !!! Arffffff !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Lol.
> Je sens que tu as dû faire ce qu'il fallait pour qu'elle te retienne.




Elle essayait de le retenir mais il a préféré dormir dehors


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais



Non??????!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

T'es trop marrant toi...

Bien dans le trip en tout cas...

Bon, les filles, qui aime les chiens ??

Personne ve voir mon gros teckel ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non??????!!!!!!!!









  oulà


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oh lalala facile !!!
> 
> Mais dis-donc tu démarres vite toi ...
> 
> ...



Ben je croyais que tu le savais


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non??????!!!!!!!!



Tu arrives trop tard!
Je l'ai faite avant. Je t'avais senti venir


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Houlà t'as pas froid aux yeux !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien parce que c'est toi qui me le demande... gratte moi entre les oreilles, là...oui....le cou maintenant.....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben je croyais que tu le savais



que je savais quoi ?


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien parce que c'est toi qui me le demande... gratte moi entre les oreilles, là...oui....le cou maintenant.....



Tiens Lorna  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le rouleau à patisserie. Il adore, tu verras


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien parce que c'est toi qui me le demande... gratte moi entre les oreilles, là...oui....le cou maintenant.....



Ça te donne des poussées d'urticaire tout ça


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ch'uis démasquée ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tu arrives trop tard!
> Je l'ai faite avant. Je t'avais senti venir



t'es trop ... euh... (merde, je ne peux pas dire douée, bonne c'est loin d'être evident... alors....) rapide!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien parce que c'est toi qui me le demande... gratte moi entre les oreilles, là...oui....le cou maintenant.....


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Bon, tant pis.

Personne veut jouer avec mon teckel, qui est pourtant si affectueux...


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça te donne des poussées d'urticaire tout ça



Non, j'aime juste que Lorna me gratte le cou avec ses ongles...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> t'es trop ... euh... (merde, je ne peux pas dire douée, bonne c'est loin d'être evident... alors....) rapide!




La flatterie ne te mènera bienheureusement nulle part


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Attention aux staphylocoques...


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La flatterie ne te mènera bienheureusement nulle part



zut alors!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Attention aux staphylocoques...



Elle est du genre à lui faire le coup du ch'ta file lo coques d'oeufs dans la pâte à crêpe pour l'étouffer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu crois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ok ok


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Lol.
> Je sens que tu as dû faire ce qu'il fallait pour qu'elle te retienne.



hum ? ou l'inverse non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est ptet une tradition chez moi de ne pas avoir de chez soi...

_dans quinze secondes, je vous fais la complainte du juif errant !_


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Elle essayait de le retenir mais il a préféré dormir dehors



_si tu y ajoutes, la complainte du juif errant..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> hum ? ou l'inverse non ?
> 
> ...



tous en coeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 là-bas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 loin de ....


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tant pis.
> 
> Personne veut jouer avec mon teckel, qui est pourtant si affectueux...



T'as du shaterton?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> _si tu y ajoutes, la complainte du juif errant..._




Pas t'inquiètude j'va te trouver une maison sur Mars


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

sonny a dit:
			
		

> Personne veut jouer avec mon teckel, qui est pourtant si affectueux



il est trop vilain! Il oscille de la tete comme ces clébards que l'on place sur les plages arrières des voitures! Rien qu'a le mater on peut te prendre le poul!


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète j'va te trouver une maison sur Mars



non, laisse tomber, Marseille, ça craint trop, ya beaucoup trop de soleil pour moi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> non, laisse tomber, Marseille, ça craint trop, ya beaucoup trop de soleil pour moi !



Ben j'ai pas dit qu'j'étais à Marseille non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et pi si c'est ça t'es pas prêt à rentrer à la maison alors


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En réponse a Sonny
> 
> il est trop vilain! Il oscille de la tete comme ces clébards que l'on place sur les plages arrières des voitures! Rien qu'a le mater on peut te prendre le poul!



Tu crois qu'il a aussi l'oeil qui clignote quand on freine?


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'es pas prêt à rentrer à la maison alors



je commence à avoir l'habitude !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je commence à avoir l'habitude !



Alors ça va


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois qu'il a aussi l'oeil qui clignote quand on freine?














Demande à elisa! C'est la reine de la glissade sur revêtement humide!


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai pas dit qu'j'étais à Marseille non plus



si tu veux m'inviter par contre, ya pas de problèmes, j'amène le vin (petit marsannay blanc en apéro, Chablis Grand Cru de chez Fevre ensuite et pour le rouge, on peut se boire un petit truc du côté de Beaune... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois qu'il a aussi l'oeil qui clignote quand on freine?



C'est même sa spécialité il cligne à droite quand tu tournes à gauche et à gauche quand tu tournes à droite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 du coup il a un air bizarre


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Demande à elisa! C'est la reine de la glissade sur revêtement humide!



La pauvre c'est pas gentil...

Elle voulait juste se la jouer loup dans bergerie au début...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> si tu veux m'inviter par contre, ya pas de problèmes, j'amène le vin (petit marsannay blanc en apéro, Chablis Grand Cru de chez Fevre ensuite et pour le rouge, on peut se boire un petit truc du côté de Beaune...
> 
> ...



ok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est à envisager


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Et aprés on baise ?


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si il y a Elisa, je viens!


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et aprés on baise ?



si gentiment proposé : oui !


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je vois que môssieur sait apprécier les bonnes choses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est pas comme chez Finn où on te sert du Yop du matin au soir !!


----------



## Fulvio (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si il y a Elisa, je viens!



Tu viens en string, j'espère ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

ça va pas faire trop là ?


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens en string, j'espère ?



cela me semble evident!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

ça peut être joli le "tranche merde" sur un type...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Et ben ça fini alors entre mecs ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En string ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








On pourra avoir un album photo en souvenir ...?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave: tout le monde sait que tu es une fausse!



Oui une fausse ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fausse Ile (enfin presque)
Fausse "teen"
Fausse aire
Fausse voyeuse
Fausse anse
Fausse en blanc

...bref une fausse quoi ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : oui je sais je suis hors-sujet ...


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : oui je sais je suis hors-sujet ...



on est habitué.


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> on est habitué.



En même temps, ya pas beaucoup de monde qui était dedans aujourd'hui.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Perso j'suis à fond dedans...

D'ailleur j'sens qu'ça vient !!


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, ya pas beaucoup de monde qui était dedans aujourd'hui.



pareil que sonny mais moi je sens pas que ça vient !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

SI t'y met pas du tien....

Faut penser à quelque chose d'agréable...

Une cote de boeuf, une voiture, une fille muette...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

Burp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai bien mangé


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> une fille muette...



ça me semble bien ça...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Oui mais c'est comme les zèbres sans bande noires, ça n'existe pas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Burp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

Zon bien mangé, zon bien bu, et vont faire le rototo !!!! 
et zou une ronflette dans un padock !!!!!






 Vous allez faire de beaux rêves, après tout ça !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Vu comme t'es partie tu dormiras avant nous.


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (2 Février 2004)

c'est pas encore l'heure de dormire


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Zon bien mangé, zon bien bu, et vont faire le rototo !!!!
> et zou une ronflette dans un padock !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ca devrait aller


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Solvovmazeltov a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas encore l'heure de dormire



macinside sors du corps de ce garçon tout de suite !!

c'est un ordre !


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

Solvovmazeltov a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas encore l'heure de dormire



oh si, ca devrait pas faire de mal


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> macinside sors du corps de ce garçon tout de suite !!
> 
> c'est un ordre !



Chut, fallait pas dire que c'était lui, pour le suspens


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

à pardon...


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Chut, fallait pas dire que c'était lui, pour le suspens



c'est qui macinside ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Chut, fallait pas dire que c'était lui, pour le suspens



Mais ce n'est pas lui


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> à pardon...











 ce style me disait bien quelque chose ...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> à pardon...



Bah c'est pas grave, il a plus qu'à se trouver un nouveau pseudo


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

ça ou autre chose...


----------



## tomtom (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais ce n'est pas lui



Alors c'est Casimir


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais ce n'est pas lui



Si ce n'est pas lui, c'est donc Casimir


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Solvovmazeltov a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui macinside ?




quelqu'un qui écrit comme toi et qui aime bien les belles filles


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

En tout cas c'est pas moi, puisque je suis là !


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

Solvovmazeltov a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui macinside ?



Qui


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un qui écrit comme toi et qui aime bien les belles filles



Ah, sa me ressemble sa


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est Casimir



Non plus


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

17 pages plus tard ...

dis-donc ce titre me rapelle un truc ...



_voulez-vous coucher avec moi , ce soir ...?
voulez-vous coucher avec moi, ce soaaaar ...?_ 

C'est fait exprès ...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 malin j'ai la chanson en tête maintenant !


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

Solvovmazeltov a dit:
			
		

> Ah, sa me ressemble sa



ses sa


----------



## iMax (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> 17 pages plus tard ...
> 
> dis-donc ce titre me rapelle un truc ...
> 
> ...














Si ça continue comme ça, le Bar va se transformer en MacG Date Bar


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ses sa



Ben oui mais je te dis que ce n'est pas lui


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> 17 pages plus tard ...
> 
> dis-donc ce titre me rapelle un truc ...
> 
> ...



Moi j'veux bien, mais tu vas être déçue...

Je crois qu'il vaut mieux qu'on en reste là, je preferre que tu gardes un bon souvenir de moi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> 17 pages plus tard ...
> 
> dis-donc ce titre me rapelle un truc ...
> 
> ...



Lady Marmelade c'est toi


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais je te dis que ce n'est pas lui



t'es sur de ton coup ?
t'as vu son ip


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lady Marmelade c'est toi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Ben non, je demandais à Elisa, si c'était fait exprès ou pas ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Et pi non j'aime pas la marmelade !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'veux bien, mais tu vas être déçue...
> 
> Je crois qu'il vaut mieux qu'on en reste là, je preferre que tu gardes un bon souvenir de moi.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

hi, hi...

Tu es raisonnable c'est bien !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Je sais c'est dur, parfois...


----------



## iMax (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Oubliez donc vos rustres manières.
> Je suis certaine que vous vous efforcez de passer pour des ours, alors que vous avez forcément de nombreuses qualités.
> 
> Laissez tomber le masque et montrez moi que vous êtes capables d'attentions les plus délicates.
> ...



Un diner au chandelles ? (à 200 le menu, vins non compris bien sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

T'y vas fort !

200 euros...

Enfin, bon si tu penses que ça peut marcher...


----------



## iMax (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je sais c'est dur, parfois...



Serait-ce justement une question de dureté qui te fais dire ça?:



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'veux bien, mais tu vas être déçue...
> 
> Je crois qu'il vaut mieux qu'on en reste là, je preferre que tu gardes un bon souvenir de moi.














Tu as oublié tes petites pillules bleues ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> t'es sur de ton coup ?
> t'as vu son ip



Oui


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

C'est vrai et elle est de quelle couleur son ip ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui



Tiens un modérateur


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'y vas fort !
> 
> 200 euros...
> 
> Enfin, bon si tu penses que ça peut marcher...



Et tu multiplies par 6 pour le vin


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai et elle est de quelle couleur son ip ?



Orange avec des taches ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Et aprés ça t'as encore envie de la fille ?

Moi j'aurais envie, ouais...de la gifler !


----------



## iMax (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et tu multiplies par 6 pour le vin



Bien, sur, je ne bois pas de la piquette moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas comme les vieux saoulons qu'on croise dans ce bar avec une bouteille de pinard dans un sac en papier


----------



## iMax (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et aprés ça t'as encore envie de la fille ?
> 
> Moi j'aurais envie, ouais...de la gifler !



Un Casimir serait-il planqué derrière ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un modo, viiiite, on veut un comparatif d'IP


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et aprés ça t'as encore envie de la fille ?
> 
> Moi j'aurais envie, ouais...de la gifler !



Ben non Sonny !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SI le monsieur, dépense 200 (sans le vin) pour séduire mademoiselle ... à mon avis ...il en veut pour son argent ...







Non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

J'ai un truc à faire


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un truc à faire



Bon ben à plus


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben non Sonny !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu crois ?

Mais qui est capable d'en refiler pour plus de 200 euros ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben non Sonny !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben dis donc c'est toi qui dit ça si les filles t'entendaient


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben à plus



non non je reste


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

D'accord, mais soit sage !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois ?
> 
> Mais qui est capable d'en refiler pour plus de 200 euros ?



quelqu'un qui n'est pas doué


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

et qui aime les bonnes choses


----------



## iMax (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben non Sonny !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En général, je ne paie pas pour ça, ça va tout seul... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais puisque madame semble exigente, faut un peut faire mousser c't'affaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jouons avec le troll


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Ah voilà...on y arrive...

Enfin moi aprés avoir craché 200 euros j'ai plus envie de cracher quoi que ce soit !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis donc c'est toi qui dit ça si les filles t'entendaient











 justement je mets un peu de piment !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









PS : si demain vous n'avez aucune nouvelle de moi (ouf dirons certains) ...ben c'est qu'ELLES m'auront coincée en bas de chez moi pour me donner une leçon ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> En général, je ne paie pas pour ça, ça va tout seul...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On se vante


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> justement je mets un peu de piment !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un coup de fourche oui


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> non non je reste



Ah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'as déjà fini ton truc que tu avais à faire


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Ben non pas encore mais ça va venir


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

J'y travaille


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Change pas de main !


----------



## iMax (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On se vante



Non, moi jamais... [image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/image]

Modeste et fier de l'être


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

pas de souris tu veux dire


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben non pas encore mais ça va venir


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Change pas de main !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)




----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Alors ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors ?



Ca vient ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Ca y est ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Toujours rien ?

T'as pensé à quelque chose d'agréable ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

je crois que oui


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Bon, je vais me coucher l'esprit en paix.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toujours rien ?
> 
> T'as pensé à quelque chose d'agréable ?



toujours c'est pour ça que je le fais


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> je crois que oui

















Ben regarde si ça a donné quelque chose


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais me coucher l'esprit en paix.



Tu y vas aussi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

ça y est


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu y vas aussi ?



Oui vous m'avez épuisé !!


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu y vas aussi ?



Allez y ensemble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca sera mieux


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

non non moi je reste


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

tu te cites toi même ???


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ça y est



T'en es sur cette fois-ci ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui vous m'avez épuisé !!



T'es vidé ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

oui


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu te cites toi même ???



Ca m'arrive, c'est pour prolonger ma pensée


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Ouaip !

A plat...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> non non moi je reste



Bon et bien bonne continuation


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'es vidé ?



on dirait qu'il l'est


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'arrive, c'est pour prolonger ma pensée



Ah, moi aussi j'aime bien prolonger ma...pensée...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> oui



oui quoi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'arrive, c'est pour prolonger ma pensée



Mais tes pensées sont gravées dans la bierre par le feu


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

ben oui quoi


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah, moi aussi j'aime bien prolonger ma...pensée...








  c'est bien cool ça


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais tes pensées sont gravées dans la bierre par le feu



Y'a pas de risque d'évaporation ?
Faudrait pas gâcher non plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

oui très cool


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Il s'est endormi...

Ne jamais reveiller un sonnyboy qui dort.


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ben oui quoi



bon si tu le dis


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Pas de gachis


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il s'est endormi...
> 
> Ne jamais reveiller un sonnyboy qui dort.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

mais je le dis


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> mais je le dis



oui, oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Euh ? de quoi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Je dis pas de gachis


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

A parler ça donne soif quand même


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

tu as raison alors qu'est-ce qu'on boit pout fêter ça?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je dis pas de gachis



oui


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Bonne idée avant d'aller au lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> tu as raison alors qu'est-ce qu'on boit pout fêter ça?



Rien du tout, tu vas te coucher, demain faut que tu te lèves de bonne heure !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et dire que tout ça pour même pas 3000 au compteur...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

c'est presque ça


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Solvovmazeltov a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui macinside ?



Qui est-ce qui a laissé la taupe et sa baudruche orange copuler ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On va en retrouver partout maintenant !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

c'est parce que quelqu'un l'a laissé boire et se tacher avec de la bière après minuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et forcément


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Ça, se tacher, il sait faire !!


----------



## Jean_Luc (3 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> [message perso ON] Tu me fais de la peine avec ton avatar tout raplapla... Je t'ai fait ça au bon format. [message perso OFF]


Arf ! Merci Nato ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...ça c'est de l'avatar !


----------



## nato kino (3 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Merci Nato !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De rien mon newbie !!


----------



## Luc G (3 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Merci Nato !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh oui, le Nato change l'avatar tôt,
d'ici qu'il change la Valstar en eau
pour les noces de Kino.

S'cusez-moi, c'est le marin qui me rouille le(s?) neurone(s??=, ça fait des court-jus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs, je vais aller en prendre un autre de jus. C'est bien ça, la branchitude aujourd'hui ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : le jus t'attend (Jus tea time pour les anglophones)


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

Bon, c'est bien beau tout ca, mais où est l'Elisa?!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

en train de se laver les dents et de se coiffer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elle se fait belle pour toi


----------



## Jean_Luc (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est bien beau tout ca, mais où est l'Elisa?!


...le temps que mon chauffeur la redépose chez elle et elle sera bientot sur le forum...


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ...le temps que mon chauffeur la redépose chez elle et elle sera bientot sur le forum...



Quoi? Elle est nécrophage en plus???!!!!!!!


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

Sans vouloir lancer une polémique -ce qui n'est pas mon genre- je trouve quand même étrange que les deux seuls interréssés par sa proposition soient Belges... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il doit bien y avoir une explication!?


----------



## Jean_Luc (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quoi? Elle est nécrophage en plus???!!!!!!!


Bof, heureusement pour ce cher Nicolas qu'elle n'est pas egyptienne ... elle aurait pu etre sarkophage...


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Bof, heureusement pour ce cher Nicolas qu'elle n'est pas egyptienne ... elle aurait pu etre sarkophage...



Mais c'est bien toi qui nous disait que ta bestiole était morte depuis des années et que "la chose" n'avait plus aucune saveur à tes yeux!


----------



## Jean_Luc (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est bien toi qui nous disait que ta bestiole était morte depuis des années et que "la chose" n'avait plus aucune saveur à tes yeux!


Euh ! Jamais entendu parler du "dernier sursaut de la bete" ... et bien, c'était hier soir !


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Jamais entendu parler du "dernier sursaut de la bete" ... et bien, c'était hier soir !



Et alors? Elle est comment la miss?!


----------



## nato kino (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir lancer une polémique -ce qui n'est pas mon genre- je trouve quand même étrange que les deux seuls interréssés par sa proposition soient Belges...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les moules-frites... Je vois que ça...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et alors? Elle est comment la miss?!



heureuse


----------



## Jean_Luc (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et alors? Elle est comment la miss?!


...très "tique", la miss ...(ouarff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) j'ai failli bouter le feu avec la centaine de cierges qu'elle m'a fait allumer ... et après ça, ben y'avait vraiment plus que les cierges qui étaient encore allumés ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alors, on a joué à un jeu : elle "le" prenait en main, et on s'amusait à parier de quel coté il allait tomber ! C'était cool !


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Alors, on a joué à un jeu : elle "le" prenait en main, et on s'amusait à parier de quel coté il allait tomber ! C'était cool !



Nous savons tous (sauf elle visiblement) qu'elle indique toujours le Nord! Ceci étant elle n'est pas très maline non plus: la présence de mousse sur une seule face aurait du lui mettre la puce à l'oreille! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est plus un sexe, mais le manuel des castors juniors!


----------



## Jean_Luc (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> la présence de mousse sur une seule face aurait du lui mettre la puce à l'oreille!


...tu veux probablement parler de "pré-puce"...


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ...tu veux probablement parler de "pré-puce" (à l'oreille)...



Ca c'est terrible! depuis le téléphone portable, on y a tous droit un jour où l'autre: pour peu que ca sonne dans le sac à main pendant, le reflexe vire au ridicule, surtout si c'est le mari qui appelle!


----------



## Luc G (3 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ...le temps que mon chauffeur la redépose chez elle et elle sera bientot sur le forum...


T'es pas arrivé à la chauffer tout seul


----------



## Elisa (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est bien beau tout ca, mais où est l'Elisa?!



Ohhhh!!
Je te manque déjà ?

J'étais dans les embouteillages dans la limousine de Jean Luc.

Très mignon ton chauffeur.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Et lou bicou marcha ben ?


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> J'étais dans les embouteillages dans la limousine de Jean Luc.
> 
> Très mignon ton chauffeur.



Ca vire à la production Marc Dorcel tout ca


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Bof, pas tant que ça, je trouve..


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca vire à la production Marc Dorcel tout ca








 producteur, guest star ou star, Amok


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bof, pas tant que ça, je trouve..



aaah mais elle est la ma petite incontinente.... j'te cherchais partout, les infirmiers aussi


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> producteur, guest star ou star, Amok



dans ce contexte on le nomme "Dieu" pas Amok


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> dans ce contexte on le nomme "Dieu" pas Amok



Mais bien sûr ange Gribouille


----------



## Jean_Luc (3 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Très mignon ton chauffeur.


C'est également mon avis ... en plus, ce déguisement de chauffeur m'allait comme un gant ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Tiens, en parlant de gant ... quelqu'un aurait il un conseil pour débloquer un pied non chaussé malencontreusement coincé dans la boite du meme nom d'une Rolls Royce Silver Shadow ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Marre de voir des passants hilares me lorgner au travers de de la vitre du passager !!!


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> C'est également mon avis ... en plus, ce déguisement de chauffeur m'allait comme un gant ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'es le nouveau chauffeur attitré des stars de MacG ?
dépèche toi de vnir me chercher à mon hôtel au lieu de faire le guignol


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> T'es le nouveau chauffeur attitré des stars de MacG ?
> dépèche toi de vnir me chercher à mon hôtel au lieu de faire le guignol



21 rue gasparin à lyon il est l'hôtel.... aller roule la vieille


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

voilà ce que c'est de se faire bourrer par un routier sur les sièges couchés et les pieds sur le pare brise... t'as coincé un talon


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

baisse ta juppe au moins, ptete qu'ils se marron moins, t'as vue la gueule de ta greffe de vulve ? fallais pas l'utiliser avant d'avoir enlevé les agraffes, y t'as dit le chirurgien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pffff quel spectacle, aller sors de là, tu taches les sièges avec tes escalopes milanaises là


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

On mange quoi ce soir ?


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> aaah mais elle est la ma petite incontinente.... j'te cherchais partout, les infirmiers aussi



Salut la crampe !!!

Alors bien fait caca aujourd'hui ?


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> baisse ta juppe au moins, ptete qu'ils se marron moins, t'as vue la gueule de ta greffe de vulve ? fallais pas l'utiliser avant d'avoir enlevé les agraffes, y t'as dit le chirurgien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Là on flirte avec le gerbos !!


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors bien fait caca aujourd'hui ?



bah oui, tu te souviens plus de ce que tu as mangé il y a une demi-heure ?


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là on flirte avec le gerbos !!



une vie à la Thebig


----------



## nato kino (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors bien fait caca aujourd'hui ?





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là on flirte avec le gerbos !!



Toujours coincé aux toilettes ?!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Meuh oui, meuh oui..


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On mange quoi ce soir ?



Comme tu veux


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

Quand Grib' se pointe dans un sujet, ca vire direct au grandiose!


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une chose que personne ne contredira, c'est que quand Grib' se pointe dans un sujet, ca vire direct au grandiose!



Normal il cotoie les anges  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 lui


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là on flirte avec le gerbos !!



De la haute volée! Même le Sonny est tout verdatre! C'est pas à la portée du premier Nioub' venu ca!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Normal il cotoie les anges
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah oui, c'est vrai que Lucifer ben est un


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ah oui, c'est vrai que Lucifer ben est un



Oh la, lui aussi il se sent mal!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







1 post, 17 crises de foie! La classe mondiale!


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

et encore je vous parle pas de la mini-saucisse-apéro de mackie et de la quenelle de brochet d'Alèm après s'être fourré chacun une citerne de 33' dans le ventre


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> et encore je vous parle pas des mini saucisses apéro de mackie et de la quenelle de brochet d'Alèm après une citerne de 33' dans le ventre



Non, non! N'en parle pas! Je viens de croiser les modérateurs du bar qui se battaient pour les quelques toilettes encore libres!


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oh la, lui aussi il se sent mal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sos véto, sos medecin, et sos comptable, il sait tout faire je vous dis et il faut ça pour passer ramasser les morceaux et de la défaite et de la gloire les rançons sonnantes et trèbuchantes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tout en gardant le verbe haut, la veste propre et la truffe fraîche


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

ça va bien, merci


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sos véto, sos medecin, et sos comptable, il sait tout faire je vous dis et il faut ça pour passer ramasser les morceaux et de la défaite et de la gloire les rançons sonnantes et trèbuchantes  tout en gardant le verbe haut, la veste propre et la truffe fraîche



Ivre mort à 14 heures! Alors là TibomonG4....


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> et encore je vous parle pas de la mini-saucisse-apéro de mackie et de la quenelle de brochet d'Alèm après s'être fourré chacun une citerne de 33' dans le ventre



vous pourrez toujours les appeler "raclette &amp; choucroute" tous les deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si vous oubliez leurs vrais prénoms aux milieux de leurs pseudos


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sos véto, sos medecin, et sos comptable, il sait tout faire je vous dis et il faut ça pour passer ramasser les morceaux et de la défaite et de la gloire les rançons sonnantes et trèbuchantes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et le sexe* tendu ? 

Ce n'est même pas la peine de sortir, cest occupé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*vous noterez que je nai pas précisé le genre du sexe


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est même pas la peine de sortir, cest occupé



y'aura bientot plus de monde dehors que dedans


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

ça me semble être malheureusement déjà le cas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  c'est tout gribouillé


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ça me semble être malheureusement déjà le cas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



de la difficulté de sortir de la période "pipi caca"


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> T'es le nouveau chauffeur attitré des stars de MacG ?
> dépèche toi de vnir me chercher à mon hôtel au lieu de faire le guignol
> 21 rue gasparin à lyon il est l'hôtel.... aller roule la vieille














J'imagine l'équipage!


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine l'équipage!



surtout que pour des raisons pécuniaires il a été obligé de troquer la Rolls contre un chariot tiré par les lapins nains gracieusement prêtés par TheBig qui les loue afin de pouvoir commander à nouveau les ticheurtes de MacG que la poste a égarés et que Gribouille a récupérés dans un colis éventré à la poste centrale de Lyon  grâce à un copain postier


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> surtout que pour des raisons pécuniaires il a été obligé de troquer la Rolls contre un chariot tiré par les lapins nains gracieusement prêtés par TheBig qui les loue afin de pouvoir commander à nouveau les ticheurtes de MacG que la poste a égarés et que Gribouille a récupérés dans un colis éventré à la poste centrale de Lyon  grâce à un copain postier



Si tu es en panne de virgules, je peux t'en passer quelques unes!


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> surtout que pour des raisons pécuniaires il a été obligé de troquer la Rolls contre un chariot tiré par les lapins nains gracieusement prêtés par TheBig qui les loue afin de pouvoir commander à nouveau les ticheurtes de MacG que la poste a égarés et que Gribouille a récupérés dans un colis éventré à la poste centrale de Lyon  grâce à un copain postier



pt'ain heureusement que je connais l'histoire sinon j'y comprendrais rien


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es en panne de virgules, je peux t'en passer quelques unes!



pas du tout merci c'est le mode je résume parce qu'il faut se dépêcher MacG rame encore et ça m'emmerve pas vous


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> pt'ain heureusement que je connais l'histoire sinon j'y comprendrais rien



Mais il faut suivre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors confortable la chariotte


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

C'est pas tout mais ...






Elle est où , Elisa ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Vous lui avez fait peur, c'est malin ça !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour une fois qu'on voyait un peu de féminité dans ce bar !


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> pas du tout merci c'est le mode je résume parce qu'il faut se dépêcher MacG rame encore et ça m'emmerve pas vous



Appellez le: Jean Christophe azerty....


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas tout mais ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



regarde un peu plus bas


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors confortable la chariotte



je sais pas, je suis toujours planté devant le Globe &amp; Cecil , et le chasseur qui me demande, :
-"c'est une rolls comment ?, je viendrais chercher monssieur quand elle arriveras"
-"pas compliqué elle est aux couleurs de la Boucherie Sanzot"


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Appellez le: Jean Christophe azerty....



il est cinglé aussi


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> regarde un peu plus bas



dis donc c'est moi plus bas.....  tu veux une baffe ?


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas tout mais ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle ne sait pas ce qu'elle veut. Elle propose un resto et se retrouve avec ZeBig à jouer aux points cardinaux. Elle rentre en limousine avec un beau chauffeur et se plaint des embouteillages. Elle veut de la tendresse et de la poésie, Gribouille arrive. Elle poste une connerie, elle obtient plus de 500 réponses.

A part un tête à tête (si elle a de bon freins, sinon on sait comment ca se termine sur le verglas) avec l'Amok, là je ne vois plus!


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> il est cinglé aussi



Tu ne l'as jamais entendu parler (Averty)?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A part un tête à tête (si elle a de bon freins, sinon on sait comment ca se termine sur le verglas) avec l'Amok, là je ne vois plus!



Alors ça y est


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça y est



Ca y est rien du tout! je n'ai jamais dit que j'étais d'accord!


----------



## Elisa (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elle ne sait pas ce qu'elle veut. Elle propose un resto et se retrouve avec ZeBig à jouer aux points cardinaux. Elle rentre en limousine avec un beau chauffeur et se plaint des embouteillages. Elle veut de la tendresse et de la poésie, Gribouille arrive. Elle poste une connerie, elle obtient plus de 500 réponses.
> 
> A part un tête à tête (si elle a de bon freins, sinon on sait comment ca se termine sur le verglas) avec l'Amok, là je ne vois plus!



Parce que Gribouille c'est de la tendresse et de la poésie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est dingue comme vous savez faire passer un McDo pour de la gastronomie.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Février 2004)

Ca va bien ici il me semble, heureusement que ce n'est pas ouvert à tous, il y aurait des réclamations, je vous raconte pas...


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne l'as jamais entendu parler (Averty)?


Tu nas jamais en tendu parler de lémission « les cinglés du music hall » ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est rien du tout! je n'ai jamais dit que j'étais d'accord!



Ha d'accord


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> regarde un peu plus bas














euh ...


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Parce que Gribouille c'est de la tendresse et de la poésie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dans tendresse il y a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euh non en fait, il ny a rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cest comme dans concupiscent allors !


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> euh ...



fallait regarder deux fils de discussion plus bas mais maintenant il faut regarder une page plus haut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gaffe au torticolis


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca va bien ici il me semble, heureusement que ce n'est pas ouvert à tous, il y aurait des réclamations, je vous raconte pas...



Et encore! A mon avis le Grib est en période de chauffe! Vu que l'Elisa commence a le titiller en lui disant qu'il peut poser sa prose sur la commode, ca va tomber comme à Azincourt dans pas longtemps!


----------



## Jean_Luc (3 Février 2004)

presque 30 pages et 600 réponses pour un sujet qui date de 2 jours... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai jamais fait autant du temps de ma splendeur passée et révolue... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...et tout ça pour une petite bouffe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Hé bé !


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> presque 30 pages et 600 réponses pour un sujet qui date de 2 jours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 au secours, jai lu : « tout ça pour une petite touffe » 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tas pas édité ton message au moins


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ...et tout ça pour une petite bouffe !



Tu as le doigt qui a rippé: la bonne lettre était entre le "R" et le "Y" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci explique (aussi) cela!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> fallait regarder deux fils de discussion plus bas mais maintenant il faut regarder une page plus haut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben justement ch'uis coincée !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Aïe


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu as le doigt qui a rippé: la bonne lettre était entre le "R" et le "Y"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais non, cest dû à un accent germanique :

il fallait entendre (enfin lire) _bedite pouffe_





 rhôoooooo jai presque honte de moi


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et encore! A mon avis le Grib est en période de chauffe! Vu que l'Elisa commence a le titiller en lui disant qu'il peut poser sa prose sur la commode, ca va tomber comme à Azincourt dans pas longtemps!



j'arrive j'arrive


----------



## Elisa (3 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> presque 30 pages et 600 réponses pour un sujet qui date de 2 jours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







600 réponses à coté de la plaque.


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben justement ch'uis coincée !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas grave : macelène a préparé une table de massage


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue comme vous savez faire passer un McDo pour de la gastronomie.



"Junk food is the staff of life" _Garfield  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> il est cinglé aussi















































------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------&gt; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















































 &lt;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> 600 réponses à coté de la plaque.



T'inquiètes pas: ca arrive!


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Parce que Gribouille c'est de la tendresse et de la poésie



Elisa saute-moi au couilles
Elisa, Elisa
Elisa cherche-moi tu m'trouves,
Enfonce bien tu verras c'est bon,
Et tes doigts délicats
Dans ta bouche
Se glisse Lisa
...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes pas: ca arrive!




Gribouille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu fais de l'exercice, tu soulèves de la fonte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gribouille non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gribouille c'est une propriété de la ville de MacG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gribouille met un panneau au moins    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yen a un qui va tomber dedans


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

trop tard


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

et encore ma ptite Lisa, invite donc Macinside pour la poésie de table.....
quand il t'invitera chez Pizza-Pino et qu'il bondira sur la table en renversant le bol de parmezan entre tes jambes, et qu'il te diras, la tête fourrée entre tes seins, se massant les les narines avec tes têtons, _ *"aaaah que j'aime sniffé tes boucher à la reine"










*_


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> trop tard








 ???


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Elisa saute-moi au couilles
> Elisa, Elisa
> Elisa cherche-moi tu m'trouves,
> Enfonce bien tu verras c'est bon,
> ...



Bravo mon Grib! je suis sûr qu'elle va A-DO-RER!


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ???



oui ???? une question sur le bouchées à la reine ?


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> et encore ma ptite Lisa, invite donc Macinside pour la poésie de table.....
> quand il t'invitera chez Pizza-Pino et qu'il bondira sur la table en renversant le bol de parmezan entre tes jambes, et qu'il te diras, la tête fourrée entre tes seins, se massant les les narines avec tes têtons, _ *"aaaah que j'aime sniffé tes boucher à la reine"
> 
> 
> ...


_*

j'espère pour toi que t'as pas que les vol-au-vent, ça risque de faire un peut sec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> j'espère pour toi que t'as pas que les vol-au-vent, ça risque de faire un peut sec



propose lui sinon une branlette polonaise, tu pourras les faire humidifier par une montée de mayonnaise, depuis le temps qu'il attends de presser le tube le Mackie


----------



## Elisa (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bravo mon Grib! je suis sûr qu'elle va A-DO-RER!



Mwais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Effectivement. J'adore.


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mwais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mwais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est-à-dire Gribouille a tendance à abuser de la sauce piment alors la nourriture threadesque est forcément brûlante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voir l'avatar de Finn


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> c'est-à-dire Gribouille a tendance à abuser de la sauce piment alors la nourriture threadesque est forcément brûlante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quel avatar ? et puis Finn est mort


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> elle va A-DO-RER!



c'est une cochonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et pis si elle aime pas, on lui offre le rideau de douche de Mackie, et on l'envoie direct à Kaboul


----------



## Elisa (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> c'est-à-dire Gribouille a tendance à abuser de la sauce piment alors la nourriture threadesque est forcément brûlante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok Gribouille!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arrête de tourner autour du pot.
Tu veux pimenter ce sujet mais tu es à coté de tes pompes. 
Tu t'y prends vraiment très mal. C'est pas comme ça que tu vas y arriver.

Tu veux me donner chaud. Alors vas-y. Mais avec élégance et sensualité. Je déteste la vulgarité.

En public ou en privé.

T'as intérêt à assurer.


----------



## Alex666 (3 Février 2004)

et dire que je me suis arreté a la page 7 de ce thread !!! que de messages en 1 journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vais pas tout me retaper mais ça a du etre cho cho cho avec les rares filles qui sont sur macG !


----------



## Alex666 (3 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ok Gribouille!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'en connais une qui va se faire flooder sa boite a lettre


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> j'en connais une qui va se faire flooder sa boite a lettre



non j'ai réellement de la classe je ne fait pas ça.... sauf avec avec une Louttre qui sert de modérateur chez macG


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> j'en connais une qui va se faire flooder sa boite a lettre



N'oublie pas qu'elle peut choisir de ne pas lire les messages


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> et dire que je me suis arreté a la page 7 de ce thread !!! que de messages en 1 journée
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Qu'est-ce qu'elles ont les (trop) rares filles ?????


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'elles ont les (trop) rares filles ?????



ben les filles rares sont trop peu nombreuses


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben les filles rares sont trop peu nombreuses


J'adore ces phrases ambiguës  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_pis je flood un peu ; ce sujet est fait pour ça non_


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben les filles rares sont trop peu nombreuses



Jeu de mots de maître Nephoupello


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Jeu de mots de maître Nephoupello








 voir plus haut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ah non, je l'ai déjà faite celle là


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2004)

Bon c'est pas le tout...

On continue ...










*Qui enmène qui dîner ce soir ???* 


paske j'aimerai bien pouvoir m'organiser !!!


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ok Gribouille!
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Ah ca! Tu ne vas pas être décue!


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ok Gribouille!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK voilà... j'ai soigné la présentation, comme tu le voulais, avec classe et tout et tout.... je te fait un paquet cadeau ?


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

wahouuuuu les chouettes cuillères à miel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jai bon


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah ca! Tu ne vas pas être décue!



oui après mes petits cadeaux, elle vas en être transformée


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> wahouuuuu les chouettes cuillères à miel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le sujet est bien culinaire non


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> wahouuuuu les chouettes cuillères à miel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça à l'air d'être ça en effet


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

burk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça a des airs de cocons de sphinxs ou de bombyx géants tes trucs là   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grillés avec une tite sauce piquantes


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> burk
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 cest des cuillères à miel on te dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pfiou, avec ces images lourdes le sujet va plunger


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

par contre je déconseille aux filles de MacG de se laisser embarquer chez mackie..... la dernière y est toujours


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> cest des cuillères à miel on te dit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aurais-je fauté


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

_(c'est le dernier photo reportage d'Alèm) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Nexka (3 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> cest des cuillère à miel on te dit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi j'aurais dit des quilles, mais c'est vrai ki yen a ki n'ont pas de pieds, alors va pour les cuilléres a miel.


----------



## Elisa (3 Février 2004)

T'es définitivement trop nul.
Et assurément qu'une grande gueule.


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oui après mes petits cadeaux, elle vas en être transformée



J'éspère simplement qu'elle n'a pas les yeux plus gros que le ventre, sinon on va direct à l'explosion!


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

au fait personne vous a fait voir l'une des photos cachée de la dernière AES bèlge ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la voici....   Dites bonjour à Thebig


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> par contre je déconseille aux filles de MacG de se laisser embarquer chez mackie..... la dernière y est toujours
























(ouille pour elle)


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> T'es définitivement trop nul.
> Et assurément qu'une grande gueule.



je vais demander aux personnes présentes de se precipiter vers le premier abri venu. Vous serez informés de la fin de l'alerte. A toutes fins utiles, n'oubliez pas votre tenue NBC ainsi que votre casque.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je vais demander aux personnes présentes de se precipiter vers le premier abri venu. Vous serez informés de la fin de l'alerte. A toutes fins utiles, n'oubliez pas votre tenue NBC ainsi que votre casque.



pour le casque c'est bon ch'uis parée ! CHEF !


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

mais que font les modos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&gt;regard vers finn

ah ben c'est clair, ya _des mictions_


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pour le casque c'est bon ch'uis parée ! CHEF !



T'as pas entendu les sirènes?! File vite te mettre à l'abri!


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pour le casque c'est bon ch'uis parée ! CHEF !


Cest clair que pour les attaques de gribouille tu as déjà casqué


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> T'es définitivement trop nul.
> Et assurément qu'une grande gueule.



Il faut bien, Alèm est bien monté. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis JE suce qui JE VEUX


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

(...)
J'aime pas, mais alors pas du tout ce silence....
(...)


----------



## Elisa (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Il faut bien, Alèm est bien monté.



Pas dans mon estime.


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> J'aime pas, mais alors pas du tout ce silence....
> (...)















jadore la forme de ta contrib


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Alors les cake, on se fait malmener par une simple femme ???

AAAAAAHHHHH je me gausse !!!


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> jadore la forme de ta contrib














y'en a qui suivent! c'est cool!


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors les cake, on se fait malmener par une simple femme ???
> 
> AAAAAAHHHHH je me gausse !!!



gausse toujours


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

et puis c'est bien fait pour toi.... t'es qu'une radine, t'avais qu'a faire comme tout le monde : aller aux AES.... Tout de suite elle veut se la jouer Bachelorette là..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oh la princesse, t'as qu'a inviter tout le monde..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on te mettras à côté d' Amok, nous on aime bien aller chez Castell


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> y'en a qui suivent! c'est cool!



ouaip, je ne sais pas ce que jai aujourdhui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je n'ai pas pu mempêcher de relever


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Tu sais, quand j'étais petit je gonflais les chats avec une pompe à vélo...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Cest clair que pour les attaques de gribouille tu as déjà casqué



ben non ...ça va ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il m'a juste prise pour un mec ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ensuite pour un travelo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rien de grave, venant de lui c'est pas une attaque ...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Pouet !


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> on te mettras à côté d' Amok



Eh, oh! Pourquoi moi?!


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, quand j'étais petit je gonflais les chats avec une pompe à vélo...



y'en a un qui devais l'anus elastique comme une fronde..... t'as encore la pompe incrustée dans la tête non ?


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, quand j'étais petit je gonflais les chats avec une pompe à vélo...


toi, je te vois venir avec ton embout
(voir figure 1)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pouet !



Encore des gaz Sonny ?


----------



## Elisa (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben non ...ça va ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas que ça me rassure, mais j'ai au moins ta confirmation que c'est une habitude.


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Eh, oh! Pourquoi moi?!



bon ben on lui fourgeras Alèm, on lui diras juste qu'il faut qu'elle vienne avec un rateau à table à Elisa


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas que ça me rassure, mais j'ai au moins ta confirmation que c'est une habitude.



une tradition


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> y'en a un qui devais l'anus elastique comme une fronde..... t'as encore la pompe incrustée dans la tête non ?



Et encore! tu ne l'as jamais vu se prendre la température! quand il récupère le thérmomètre, on dirait qu'il vient de déterrer un poireau!


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et encore! tu ne l'as jamais vu se prendre la température! quand il récupère le thérmomètre, on dirait qu'il vient de déterrer un poireau!


 *LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et encore! tu ne l'as jamais vu se prendre la température! quand il récupère le thérmomètre, on dirait qu'il vient de déterrer un poireau!



bah ça  y est on l'as la garniture pour les vol au vent d'Elisa


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)




----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

>








 cest pour ça quil porte toujours le chapeau


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Tu viens de trouver ?

Rapide la gribouillette...


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

tanplan alias Nato VS Sonnyboy


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Oubliez donc vos rustres manières.
> Je suis certaine que vous vous efforcez de passer pour des ours, alors que vous avez forcément de nombreuses qualités.
> 
> Laissez tomber le masque et montrez moi que vous êtes capables d'attentions les plus délicates.
> ...



C'est un bar à putes ici? ah? ça tombe bien, j'aime pas le champagne. je dois partir j'ai invité une  _femme_  à dîner ce soir. elle est merveilleuse. elle m'impressionne.


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est un bar à putes ici? ah? ça tombe bien, j'aime pas le champagne. je dois partir j'ai invité une  _femme_  à dîner ce soir. elle est merveilleuse. elle m'impressionne.



Tout est dit. Bonne soirée Super (je peux t'appeller Super?!), et si elle est comme tu le dis, assure: elles deviennent rares!


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> on lui diras juste qu'il faut qu'elle vienne avec un rateau à table à Elisa



C'est bon, de ce côté là je pense qu'elle a le total équipement, de quoi peigner toute la bauce!


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2004)

j'ai loupé le métro, merde. bon j'ai la marge. gribouille je te fais à dîner demain?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée Super (je peux t'appeller Super?!)



lol merde je l'avais oublié celui-là, je cours chercher le docteur apfelglück


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Il faut bien, Alèm est bien monté.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, tu me suces d'abord ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_non mais..._


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pas dans mon estime.



c'est pas ton estime qui me suce. 

en l'occurence, c'est Gribouille. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_dédicacée à Amok celle-là !_


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est pas ton estime qui me suce.
> 
> ...



qu'est-ce qu'on perd comme priorités de nos jours!


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> non, tu me suces d'abord !
> 
> ...



Tiens y'a foot ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens y'a foot ce soir



Tiens y'a Pastagua aussi


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

Tiens, j'inviterais bien Lorna à manger moi...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] Tiens, j'inviterais bien Lorna à manger moi...



C'est une idée

en tout cas moi j'y vais


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas moi j'y vais



moi aussi j'ai mangé mais l'appétit est encore là !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est une idée
> 
> en tout cas moi j'y vais



Bon appétit Global


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] Tiens, j'inviterais bien Lorna à manger moi...














T'es si désespéré que ça toi ?


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> T'es si désespéré que ça toi ?



ah non, tu es surement bourré de qualités. si c'est pas de l'espoir ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon on y va ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ah non, tu es surement bourré de qualités. *si c'est pas de l'espoir ça !*
> 
> ...



ben ... 








présenté comme ça ... j'hésite là ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je ne suis pas à ce point désespérée ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ah non, tu es surement bourré de qualités. si c'est pas de l'espoir ça !
> 
> ...



Quel compliment Alèm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vraiment


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Qual compliment Alèm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'adooooore


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

_j'ai l'impression que je vais finir par être aussi sexy qu'un mix d'azrael et de macinside..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] _j'ai l'impression que je vais finir par être aussi sexy qu'un mix d'azrael et de macinside..._



Mais non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 m'enfin


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si même Lorna ne veut pas...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> si même Lorna ne veut pas...




Mais c'est parce qu'elle n'aime pas le bon vin et les bonnes choses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lorna va trainer ta fourche ailleurs t'as piqué trop fort là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De la à te voir comme un mixte d'Azrael et de Mackie je trouve que tu pousses quand même t'es blond, pas de poireau sur le nez et en plus tu tiens l'alcool toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> si même Lorna ne veut pas...



Et ouais même moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










T'es tombé bien bas !


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> et en plus tu tiens l'alcool toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça doit être l'habitude du picard solitaire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 *

_dédicacée à Baax celle-là !_


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> T'es tombé bien bas !



plouf....

_bloub bloub bloub_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est parce qu'elle n'aime pas le bon vin et les bonnes choses
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 moi piqué ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai piqueté, gentiment ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis tu te trompes, j'aime le bon vin et les bonnes choses ...


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

non, c'est bon, j'ai compris. Je vais me faire une bouffe avec TibomonG4 (le mien aussi) et après je rentre dans les ordres...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] non, c'est bon, j'ai compris. Je vais me faire une bouffe avec TibomonG4 (le mien aussi) et après je rentre dans les ordres...



Et pourquoi pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de la à rentrer dans les ordres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'ai pas le pouvoir, ni la volonté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de te faire entrer dans les ordres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je n'y tiens pas


----------



## nato kino (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as tord, tu verras, il est très sexy en uniforme !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tord, tu verras, il est très sexy en uniforme !!



Ha bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la photo


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ha bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LA PHOTO


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)




----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Complêtement ininteressant, si je suis pas là, se passe rien...





Si on compte sur le pauvre gribouille qui croit que c'est celui qui est le plus dégueu qui gagne, alors qu'il n'imagine pas un quart des choses dont il parle...

Enfin...l'homme est faible.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2004)

26 pages pour des scrogneugneu ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2004)

correction : 28


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Rien de nouveau sous le soleil.

Excuse moi du peu...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 26 pages pour des scrogneugneu ?



Pour des srcogribgrib je te prie


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

tu veux pas aller pisser ailleurs ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je me prends des toles, ça me rappellerait presque la vraie vie..


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Non, essaie de te rappeler...
La vraie vie, c'est agréable, l'un dans l'autre...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] tu veux pas aller pisser ailleurs ?



Mackie veut pas de chats au toubar !!!


----------



## nato kino (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ha bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'auras qu'à la prendre toi même quand il va débarquer avec armes et bagages (et mackie, et ses grenouilles etc...)


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Mackie veut pas de chats au toubar !!!



e toute façon, t'es pas en ligne !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'auras qu'à la prendre toi même quand il va débarquer avec armes et bagages (et mackie, et ses grenouilles etc...)



ok je te l'enverrai après


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'auras qu'à la prendre toi même quand il va débarquer avec armes et bagages (et mackie, et ses grenouilles etc...)



ah, je sais pas pourqoi mais j'ai vaguement l'impression que je viendrais sans mackie et aussi sans grenouilles. Par contre, a MGZ m'a confié une dizaine de marmottes...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Mackie veut pas de chats au toubar !!!



c'est-à-dire les chats c'est fragile  de la truffe niveau odeur


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, essaie de te rappeler...
> La vraie vie, c'est agréable, l'un dans l'autre...



non, vraiment je ne me rappelle pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ou alors ya longtemps. 

_faut que j'arrête le bromure moi..._


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Tu es militaire toi aussi ?


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu es militaire toi aussi ?



non. je suis une raclure.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

De fond de bidet ?


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> De fond de bidet ?



entre autres...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Et sinon, tu aimes les combats de gladiateurs ?


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, tu aimes les combats de gladiateurs ?



oh tu sais, je préfère enfiler une jupette qu'enfiler un homme en jupette.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, tu aimes les combats de gladiateurs ?



As tu déjà visité une prison turc ?


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

C'est vrai ?

Et est ce que comme Elisa, tu donnes ta préférence aux bas "auto-fixants" ???

Parce que c'est important...

Faut en parler !!! Merde !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> oh tu sais, je préfère enfiler une jupette qu'enfiler un homme en jupette.



Tu préféres te faire enfiler en gros


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Comme tu y vas..gourmande !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut en parler !!! Merde !!!!



Y'a-t-il un psychologue dans l'assistance ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'a-t-il un psychologue dans l'assistance ?



FIIIIIIINNNNNN


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Il n'y en a que trop...

Zont essayé, zont pas réussi (du tout...) maintenant ils la plantent et ils ont raison.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y en a que trop...
> 
> Zont essayé, zont pas réussi (du tout...) maintenant ils la plantent et ils ont raison.



Du moment qu'ils se la plantent entre eux


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> FIIIIIIINNNNNN



Il est au Festivaaaaaaaal


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Du moment qu'ils se la plantent entre eux



L'ont toujours fait...


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu préféres te faire enfiler en gros



tu as mal lu. dans ma phrase j'enfile mais ce n'est pas un homme dans la jupette.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu as mal lu. dans ma phrase j'enfile mais ce n'est pas un homme dans la jupette.



Je croyais avoir bien bu


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais avoir bien bu



en fait, j'enfile plus de perles qu'autre choses...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> en fait, j'enfile plus de perles qu'autre choses...



Un artiste


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un artiste



Oui, le pétomane est un artiste


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oui, le pétomane est un artiste



un saltimbanque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oui


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un artiste



non, une raclure. sisi j'y tiens.


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> un saltimbanque



comme ça que ma collègue m'appelle tiens...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> non, une raclure. sisi j'y tiens.




ha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ben faudrait savoir


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> comme ça que ma collègue m'appelle tiens...



Je croyais que c'était Alèm


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que c'était Alèm



et pourtant je sais bien qu'il faut pas croire tout ce qu'on dit


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

Bon c'est pas tout, mais demain on dine avec qui ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas tout, mais demain on dine avec qui ?



C'est aussi la question que je me posais


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> comme ça que ma collègue m'appelle tiens...



J'ai tout deviné


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas tout, mais demain on dine avec qui ?



Mais surtout on mage quoi et on boit quoi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mais surtout on mage quoi et on boit quoi ?



Ben je crois des clopinettes avec de l'évian


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben je crois des clopinettes avec de l'évian



Bon, je crois qu'on mangera pas ensemble alors


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je crois qu'on mangera pas ensemble alors



Si mais on se préparera le repas à notre goût et sans négociations d'aucune sorte


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Ah, dans ce cas, envoie moi le menu par MP


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah, dans ce cas, envoie moi le menu par MP



Ok


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ok


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> FIIIIIIINNNNNN



uiiii ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il est au Festivaaaaaaaal



nana nanana nana na !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Festivaaaaal ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :d


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Festivaaaaal quoi


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2004)

un vrai festival !


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Alors c'etait bien ce soir ?


----------



## Jean_Luc (5 Février 2004)

NON ! Kernic !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...Arrete de jouer avec sonnyboy !!!!


----------



## Jean_Luc (5 Février 2004)

Hé les deux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vous voulez bien lacher Gribouille !!!!!!


----------



## nato kino (5 Février 2004)

Ça va se terminer en dîner de _cons_ si je comprend bien...


----------



## Luc G (5 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> NON ! Kernic !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agrarfff !


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

Vous n'allez pas me croire, mais hier soir j'ai vu Elisa et Mackie diner en tête à tête dans un flunch...


----------



## Luc G (5 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'allez pas me croire


Comment t'as deviné !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'allez pas me croire, mais hier soir j'ai vu Elisa et Mackie diner en tête à tête dans un flunch...



qui a payé


----------



## Elisa (5 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'allez pas me croire, mais hier soir j'ai vu Elisa et Mackie diner en tête à tête dans un flunch...








Je ne damandais pas la tour d'argent, mais Flunch c'était un peu limite.

Alors je suis rentrée et je me suis fait un chinois.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 avec une copine. 

Mmmmm. C'était trop bon.


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> qui a payé



A mon avis c'est Mackie. Il avait pour l'occase sorti le costard des grands soirs (celui à rayures oranges et vertes) , une cravate "Tintin au Congo" et de somptueuses bretelles larges comme des essuie-mains sur lesquelles était peint à la main un singe grimpant à une liane sur fond de haricots rouges. L'Elisa avait domptée sa crinière de lionne avec de délicats peignes en pur Célluloïd et arborait une incroyable robe à grosses fleurs multicolores qui, avant de faire baver le bigorneau, a eu pour effet immédiat de lui fissurer les lunettes.

Le pauvre Mackie, subjugué et voulant impressionner la belle lui a montré son permis de conduire (et la chaine qui retient l'administratif au calbut - les anciens connaissent l'histoire), sa collection de T-shirts portative, un morceau de borne Airport qui lui sert de grigri, son brevet de l'accent circonflexe pliable, un hamster mort que lui avait offert Zazou au terme d'une nuit de folie, un vieux slip de alem et des bouts de noyaux d'abricot qui trainaient dans sa poche revolver.

je vous avoue que lorsqu'il a voulu, histoire de faire le malin, montrer a la charmante l'elasticité de ses machoires en aspirant cul sec un plat de Spaghettis, j'ai quitté les lieux...


----------



## gribouille (5 Février 2004)

_-Parlez-moi de vous plutôt...
-Odile. Moi, c'est Odile. Pluto, c'est l'ami de Mickey.
-Ah non, Pluto c'est le chien de Mickey. L'ami de Mickey c'est Dingo.
-Pardonnez-moi, je ne sais plus ce que je dis._


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je ne damandais pas la tour d'argent, mais Flunch c'était un peu limite.
> 
> Alors je suis rentrée et je me suis fait un chinois.
> 
> ...



Nato  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est quoi ce sushi en avatar


----------



## gribouille (5 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


une tranche mackie


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> une tranche mackie



Pas du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il s'agit des restes du repas avec Élisa


----------



## gribouille (5 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tout le monde court après cette nouvelle, ça se trouve c'est même pas une fille (un pseudo fictif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et en plus ça se trouve c'est un thon


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde court après cette nouvelle, ça se trouve c'est même pas une fille (un pseudo fictif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas gentil pour Mackie ca. d'autant que nous savons tous qu'en matière de femmes, il a toujours eu un goût indiscutable!


----------



## gribouille (5 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas gentil pour Mackie ca. d'autant que nous savons tous qu'en matière de femmes, il a toujours eu un goût indiscutable!



notament dans les ascenseurs  hein ?


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> notament dans les ascenseurs  hein ?



Non, c'est différent ca: un effet secondaire de l'altitude. Pour lui, inutile d'acheter des substances interdites: un tour sur les petits avions de la fête foraine et il a les globes occulaires qui virent à l'aquarium pour otaries.

Un des grands désespoirs de sa vie d'ailleurs. Il révait d'être cosmonaute.


----------



## gribouille (5 Février 2004)

oui c'est assez affreux.... je viens juste de l'avoir sur iChat.... 

quelle misère sexuelle.... 


<blockquote><font class="small"> Macinside sur iChat:</font><hr /> -je vais chercher des sushis tien
12:05

-il y en a monprix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas gentil pour Mackie ca. d'autant que nous savons tous qu'en matière de femmes, il a toujours eu un goût indiscutable!



le sushi de thon ça coute très cher


----------



## gribouille (5 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le sushi de tthon ça coute très cher



lequel de thon (test connaissance) ?


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2004)

la sériole par exemple (c'est un petit thon pécher dans la mer du japon et surtout l'un des poissons les plus cher au monde)


----------



## gribouille (5 Février 2004)

c'est un délice


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est assez affreux.... je viens juste de l'avoir sur iChat....
> quelle misère sexuelle....



Il y a du mieux: pendant des années il a filé le parfait amour avec un Rollmops.

C'était avant qu'il ne découvre les Mangas et l'exotisme parfumé d'eau de Cologne de Germaine, la vendeuse du rayon Traiteur de l'Ed qui se trouve au coin de la rue et dont la tenue de démonstratrice de Surimis lors de la "semaine asiatique" avait chamboulé les sens de la taupe.

Avec quel émoi se souvient-il encore de leur premier rendez-vous, lorsque au terme de fougueuses attaques, la belle native de nanterre, oubliant tout sens commun s'était offerte à lui, déchirant sa tenue de papier crépon à l'ombre de la maison pour tous "André malraux".

le mélange subtil et odoriférant de leurs corps enfiévrés avait fait fuir les chiens errants et, juste hommage,  la une des gazettes municipales.


----------



## Elisa (5 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde court après cette nouvelle, ça se trouve c'est même pas une fille (un pseudo fictif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ? Par ce que c'est comme ça que vous courrez après les filles ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un mec
Un camionneur
Un thon
Un troll
Un feak

On ne m'avais encore jamais fait autant de complments  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Juste un petit mot gentil c'est vraiment au dessus de possibilités ?!?_ 

Je ne suis pas méchante avec vous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sauf une fois avec Gribouille mais il l'avait cherché.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je ne damandais pas la tour d'argent, mais Flunch c'était un peu limite.
> 
> Alors je suis rentrée et je me suis fait un chinois.
> 
> ...



Moi aussi j'aime bien qu'on me fasse le chinois...


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> _Juste un petit mot gentil c'est vraiment au dessus de possibilités ?!?_



crois moi : jusqu'à présent j'ai été _très_ gentil!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Sois gentil....frappe la !


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Par ce que c'est comme ça que vous courrez après les filles ???



En général, ce sont elles qui nous courent après, alors excuse le manque de pratique! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, et si tu nous racontais comment s'est terminé le repas avec mackie?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Bon et pour se faire lustrer l'chinois c'est ou ?


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

ma majesté a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et si tu nous racontais comment s'est terminé le repas avec mackie?



Parce que ce matin la rue du flunch était fermée. J'ai apercu de loin des cars gyropharés, des contours de corps tracés à la craie sur la chaussée, une bretelle de mackie dans un arbre avec le petit singe qui oscillait dans la brise, un de tes auto-fixants dans le caniveau, trois pommes dans un panier, une collection de timbres, une boule à neige de Lourdes avec un saint en train de se faire cuire un oeuf, quelques adeptes hare Krishnaiens qui se battaient avec des Raéliens, deux escargots en train de copuler et un poster d'Elvis Presley soignant les hémoroïdes d'un lépreux...


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 'Ed qui se trouve au coin de la rue et dont la tenue de démonstratrice de Surimis.



ED et le surimi ça pu du ©


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Est ce que par hasard y avait pas un vieux numéro de "minute" plié en 2 dans un des coins de cette scène navrante ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que par hasard y avait pas un vieux numéro de "minute" plié en 2 dans un des coins de cette scène navrante ?



y'a un sonnyboy et ça suffit bien


----------



## gribouille (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon et pour se faire lustrer l'chinois c'est ou ?


chez mackie


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que par hasard y avait pas un vieux numéro de "minute" plié en 2 dans un des coins de cette scène navrante ?



Je l'ignore. J'étais loin, tenu à l'écard de l'épicentre par une triple rangée de barrières Vauban, doublées d'un cordon d'hommes en tenues NBC armés jusqu'aux rateliers de lances flammes. Je décris là ce qui était à portée de vision.

Un bruit circulait toutefois dans la foule massée. Un gros homme, nanti d'un nez de vigneron en fin de carrière et coiffé d'une casquette à carreaux dont certains avaient été remplacés par du carton scotché, parlait d'explosions intestinales en cascades, de fusées de feu d'artifice multicolores, ajoutant qu'il n'avait jamais rien vu de tel depuis son expérience (de sinistre mémoire) du blitz sur Londres.


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que par hasard y avait pas un vieux numéro de "minute" plié en 2 dans un des coins de cette scène navrante ?



on a dit pas de politique


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> parlait d'explosions intestinales en cascades, de fusées de feu d'artifice multicolores, ajoutant qu'il n'avait jamais rien vu de tel depuis son expérience (de sinistre mémoire) du blitz sur Londres.



Qu'est-ce à dire qu'il y eut ensuite la rencontre fortuite sur la table de dissection d'un Mackie, d'une serveuse tenant un parapluie et d'une baleine ayant explosé sur la chaussée


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> et d'une baleine ayant explosé sur la chaussée








 tiens encore elle


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce à dire qu'il y eut ensuite la rencontre fortuite sur la table de dissection d'un Mackie et d'une serveuse et d'une baleine



Je viens d'avoir des nouvelles. Je tiens à rassurer ceux qui suivent cette aventure: Mackie est vivant. Hélas, son costume ne fera plus rever les jeunes filles: une poussée de gaz suffisante pour placer sur orbite un bus à l'impériale n'en a laissé qu'une rondelle de tissu aux bords carbonisés.

Nous n'avons toutefois pas de nouvelles d'Elisa. L'imprudente, écoutant les instructions de la taupe s'est portée volontaire pour la mise à feu de l'omelette norvegienne que l'inconscient modérateur avait placé entre sa chaise et son fondement. Depuis, pas de nouvelles. Comme elle ne peut pas la fermer plus de 5 minutes sans balancer une connerie, le pire est à craindre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on a dit pas de politique



C'était un numéro oublié là par Finn qui suivait depuis son départ du port le transfert de la baleine en live Webcame sur son Powerbook. Il en profitait, en même temps, pour sonder les passants sur l'éco-terrorisme à la baleine explosive et son impact sur les rencontres amoureuses de certains macusers amoureux des sushis et prêts à tout pour les avoir le plus frais possible. Une attitude des plus étrange qui pousse certains à suivre ce qui restait du pauvre animal mutilé jusqu'a sa dernière demeure.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

Continue à nous tenir au courant de l'évolution de la situation


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tiens encore elle



ha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 toi aussi tu as remarqué l'odeur


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

14:16. (AFP #124968)

La petite culotte d'Elisa vient, par la magie des rayons X, d'être localisée dans la partie médianne des intestins de Mackie. On ignore encore comment l'objet a pu se retrouver en ces lieux si mals fréquentés, le fourbe étant plongé dans un mutisme boudeur.

Quant à l'occupante habituelle du sous vétement, toujours rien de neuf. Les chiens renifleurs de la sécurité civile fuyant les lieux, la queue entre les trétaux et la truffe clignotant tel un caméléon daltonien, les recherches ne s'en trouvent pas facilitées. Tout témoignage est le bienvenu.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on a dit pas de politique



C'est pas de la politique ça.


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

14.37

On apprend, de source policière, qu'un individu d'origine Asiatique vient d'être interpellé. L'homme, trahi par ses testicules hypertrophiés (détail qui n'a pas échappé a un témoin dont la bonne moralité ne peut être remise en cause, étant membre des "petits frères des pauvres" et du fan club de Rika zaraï) aurait assisté aux dernières secondes précédant le drame.

Le mis en examen (information confirmée au moment où je vous parle) ne semble pas franc du collier, et son cas semble ne pas s'arranger au fur et à mesure de l'interrogatoire. Il aurait proposé d'échanger sa liberté contre un astiquage en règle du car de police.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Espérons pour la volaille, que le monsieur n'a pas la grippe du poulet....


----------



## Jean_Luc (5 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 14:16. (AFP #124968)
> Tout témoignage est le bienvenu.


J'étais là ... par hasard ! un malheureux hasard dirais-je...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Euh ! excusez-moi, le temps de payer la consultation de mon psy (j'en avais besoin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et je suis à vous...

Et voilà ...

Tout a commencé en promenant mon bichon de poils dans les environs du Flunch ... ma bete était sereine, la truffe au vent et humait consciencieusement chaque poteau comme si sa vie en dépendait...
D'un seul coup, je fus attiré par un brouhaha et un vacarme indescriptible ... des passants hagards et apeurés couraient dans tous les sens ... j'en happais un au hasard par le bras.
Alors, lui dis-je ! que se passe t'il donc ?

Et lui de me répondre :

"Je l'ignore. J'étais loin, tenu à l'écard de l'épicentre par une triple rangée de barrières Vauban, doublées d'un cordon d'hommes en tenues NBC armés jusqu'aux rateliers de lances flammes. Je décris là ce qui était à portée de vision. 

Un bruit circulait toutefois dans la foule massée. Un gros homme, nanti d'un nez de vigneron en fin de carrière et coiffé d'une casquette à carreaux dont certains avaient été remplacés par du carton scotché, parlait d'explosions intestinales en cascades, de fusées de feu d'artifice multicolores, ajoutant qu'il n'avait jamais rien vu de tel depuis son expérience (de sinistre mémoire) du blitz sur Londres."

Et sur ce, il s'écroula, sans connaissance non sans avoir essayé de me piquer mon portefeuille en tombant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le monde est fou ! Pensais-je ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le temps de shooter dans mon chien, qui, à son habitude était occupé à se branler sur la jambe pantelante du malheureux, les yeux exorbités et la langue pendante (le chien ! pas le malheureux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je les vis ! De mes yeux vus à quelques mètres de moi !

...le gars était à terre, à demi-nu, se vautrant dans un magma incertain que je pressentais etre les reliefs d'un repas vite consommé et non encore digéré...

...au-dessus de lui, telle une Niebelungen affublée d'une chute de Rhin pas possible (ARF !) une fille en furie lui faisait avaler sa petite culotte en gueulant : "tiens ... avale ! Flunche-moi çà et en vitesse petit con...!"

Je pris un certain recul pour jouir du spectacle étant donné que j'avais supputé qu'il était difficile d'avoir une petite culotte en mains et une autre à l'endroit adéquat et de circonstance...

Bien m'en prit, et malgré que nous ne fussions pas à la fin du mois et que je disposais encore de mon portefeuille, je me sentis d'un coup un peu raide...!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le gars commencait vachement à s'étouffer et tentait avec désespoir de déglutir le charmant carré de soie rouge que la furie lui enfoncait dans la gorge avec une délicatesse toute féminine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'écoutant que mon devoir, je me fis fort de l'aider et c'est avec un courage certain que je saisis à pleines mains la croupe dénudée de l'intéressée dans le but avoué de l'éloigner de sa victime...

... et c'est à partir de ce moment que je ne me souviens de rien, si ce n'est une douleur lancinante à l'entre-jambe et une empreinte cloutée de taille "36" me barrant la braguette... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon pauvre chien eut juste la force de me trainer jusque devant la porte de mon psy avant de succomber d'une embolie pulmonaire de provenance incertaine autant que soudaine...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est alors que je me dis : "le monde est vraiment nase !!!"


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

15.10

Ayant appris le drame, Joan Baez a déclarée qu'elle donnerait demain soir un concert sur les lieux. A l'annonce de cette nouvelle, la foule présente a spontanément entonnée "la marseillaise".


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

15:24

Hugues Aufray vient d'annoncer qu'il sera là aussi. il y a fort à craindre qu'apprenant cela, Richard Antony ne puisse pas résister.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Faut faire pêter...


----------



## Jean_Luc (5 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 15:24
> il y a fort à craindre qu'apprenant cela, Richard Antony ne puisse pas résister.


...certain qu'il ne manquera pas de lui filer le train, à Elisa, celui-là...!!!


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ...certain qu'il ne manquera pas de lui filer le train, à Elisa, celui-là...!!!



Il faut déjà la retrouver, si il en reste un petit bout.

Tu voulais dire: "lui siffler le train?"


----------



## Elisa (5 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> J'étais là ... par hasard ! un malheureux hasard dirais-je...!



Aïe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne voulais pas taper si fort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis si confuse ...


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

Elle est vivante!!!!!!!


----------



## Jean_Luc (5 Février 2004)

...plagiat !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vu sur le forum "développement Web" :
"Problème de plugin DJVU sur MacOSX"

Je tiens à rappeler à tout un chacun que le plugin Tidju pour MacOSX, permettant de belgifier les noms d'icones est en phase de développement, et qu'à ce titre, il est prématuré, sinon prohibé d'en discuter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Modérateur siouplait, faites votre devoir !


----------



## Elisa (5 Février 2004)

Je ne t'avais pas reconnu.
Tu ne m'en veux pas trop j'espère ?
Pauvre Jean Luc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un p'tit bisou, là ...


----------



## Jean_Luc (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Aïe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non, non ! ne sois pas confuse ... que du contraire !!! il parait que ça dégonfle en 4 ou 5 jours ! Juste le temps d'aller parader au bord de la piscine municipale ce week end...


----------



## Jean_Luc (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit bisou, là ...


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

Et voilà! avec ses "plats pays" et autres "points d'orgue" semés ici et là dans les forums, il emballe l'affaire en cinq minutes! Adieu mackie, Chinoiseries, cochons et couvées, il n'en reste qu'un et c'est lui!

Bon, TheBig, je suis désolé, mais à la guerre comme à la guerre et c'est une question d'honneur national: j'appelle ta femme! Si un jour tu arrives de nouveau à t'approcher d'une connexion internet, ce ne sera pas a moins de 500 mètres!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Tu peux déjà tomber le futal thebig...


----------



## Elisa (5 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà! avec ses "plats pays" et autres "points d'orgue" semés ici et là dans les forums, il emballe l'affaire en cinq minutes! Adieu mackie, Chinoiseries, cochons et couvées, il n'en reste qu'un et c'est lui!
> 
> Bon, TheBig, je suis désolé, mais à la guerre comme à la guerre et c'est une question d'honneur national: j'appelle ta femme! Si un jour tu arrives de nouveau à t'approcher d'une connexion internet, ce ne sera pas a moins de 500 mètres!



J'aime pas les longs discours, et toi tu parles trop.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 _En plus tu devais être assez loin, je ne porte que des strings. _  

Mackie ne sait pas se tenir
Gribouille préfère ses accessoires

Alors que Jean Luc a les mains si douces ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ai juste eu un mauvais réflexe, c'est tout.


----------



## Jean_Luc (5 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, TheBig, je suis désolé, mais à la guerre comme à la guerre et c'est une question d'honneur national: j'appelle ta femme! Si un jour tu arrives de nouveau à t'approcher d'une connexion internet, ce ne sera pas a moins de 500 mètres!


Pffffff !!! m'en fiche !!! le boucher à coté de chez moi a une borne BI-FI (un drole de truc tout brun avec une peau autour, tu sais !) - suffit que je me mette devant chez lui dans ma RAV et ça y est !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon OK ... ça saucisonne un peu les textes, mais pour dire ce que j'ai à dire, ça suffit amplement ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis, pour tout t'avouer, ma femme s'en fiche ... elle vient de dégager avec mon psy qui était venu offrir une nouvelle paire de poumons à son clébard...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, Elisa, t'en fais pas ... on a toute la vie devant nous !!! (enfin, dépeche toi quand meme !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les longs discours, et toi tu parles trop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle est pas mignonne avec ses strings ???

Petite gourmande...


----------



## Jean_Luc (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Alors que Jean Luc a les mains si douces ...


Euh Elisa ! ... c'était pas mes mains !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : règle n° 1 = ne jamais débuter une relation dans le mensonge !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Rêgle numéro 2 :

Ne jamais commencer une relation.


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2004)

bon ça va .....  !!!!!!

on se poile .... !!!!






  Ya-t-il une suite ???  à cette idylle qui commence ????


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Manquait plus qu'elle...


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Manquait plus qu'elle...










ben je me casse ....!!


vous pouvez vous la garder...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (   non me suis pas trompée de mot .... )


----------



## Jean_Luc (5 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ya-t-il une suite ???  à cette idylle qui commence ????


...en ce qui me concerne, je crains que non... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Une princesse altière et fringante qui épouserait "le nègre besogneux et miséreux" de Thebig, ça n'existe que dans les contes de fées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...minute ! je vais voir si une grenouille ne passe pas dans les parages...on ne sait jamais !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben je me casse ....!!








tu dérange, vu les circonstances, c'est bon signe


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre...


----------



## Jean_Luc (5 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ...minute ! je vais voir si une grenouille ne passe pas dans les parages...on ne sait jamais !!!


NON ! sonny ! ... ce n'est pas pour me la faire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : faut anticiper ici !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Je vois pas ce qu'on peut faire d'autre avec une grenouille...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Alors, Elisa, t'en fais pas ... on a toute la vie devant nous !!! (enfin, dépeche toi quand meme !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Jean-Luc , je rêve là ou quoi ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors voilà il suffit que je m'absente un peu, et hop ça y est tu emballes sans aucun complexe sous mon nez ...une petit nouvelle ????

d'accord notre relation n'est (ou n'était je suppose) que virtuelle, mais en tant que ton occasionnelle aussi virtuelle que je puisse l'être, je n'en reste pas moins    *jalouse* _(et il y en a un, bien réel, qui pourra confirmer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) _  mais aussi parfois mon intinct de diablotine enragée, se réveille et m'apelle à consommer la vengeance sans modération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Tu te souviens de ton cher petit lapin nain, que tu m'avais confié hier (sois-disant pour une réunion d'affaires !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ...et bien, ce petit lapin nain, a fait la joie du boxer d'une amie en manque de sensations fortes : pour ses 3 ans (au boxer) nous lui avons offert une petite partie de chasse sans précédent dans le jardin du voisin ... 

Je te rappelles que j'ai quelques photos compromettantes de toi et ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà sur ce mon  *cher* Jean-Luc ... passe de "bons" moments avec Elisa !


----------



## Jean_Luc (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas ce qu'on peut faire d'autre avec une grenouille...


Perso, je croa qu'on peut faire un tas de trucs !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

La gonfler avec une paille ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben je me casse ....!!
> 
> 
> vous pouvez vous la garder...
> ...



Non reste Macelene ... 

Laisse-le ; Sonny a ses ragnagna en ce moment, il est un peu grognon ...
hein mon cochon ?


----------



## Fulvio (5 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non reste Macelene ...
> 
> Laisse-le ; Sonny a ses ragnagna en ce moment, il est un peu grognon ...
> hein mon cochon ?



Tant mieux ! Parce que quand il les a pas, il est insupportable.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 14:16. (AFP #124968)



Et bien voilà ce matin un témoin anonyme a vu la scène suivante en arrivant dans la rue du flunch :

En arrivant la première chose qu'il vit fut un barbu mal réveillé se déhanchant curieusement et promenant au bout d'un laisse une boule de poil mitée difficilement identifiable. 
Il marchait comme si de rien était avec à un pied une pantoufle et de l'autre rien, son pied nu s'agitant titillé qu'il était par un lapin nain noir accroché à son gros orteil. 
Soudain une foule bigarrée et affolée se précipita  à contresens sur le barbu et il eut juste le temps de sauter sur le pas d'une porte. Notre témoin fit de même.

Une fois le gros de la foule affolée sortie de la rue une scéne extraordinaire s'est offerte à leur yeux.
Le barbu s'avança et happa un des derniers quidam hagard au hasard par le bras.
Alors, lui dit-il ! que se passe t'il donc ?

Et lui de lui répondre :

"Je l'ignore. J'étais loin, tenu à l'écard de l'épicentre par une triple rangée de barrières Vauban, doublées d'un cordon d'hommes en tenues NBC armés jusqu'aux rateliers de lances flammes. Je décris là ce qui était à portée de vision. 

Un bruit circulait toutefois dans la foule massée. Un gros homme, nanti d'un nez de vigneron en fin de carrière et coiffé d'une casquette à carreaux dont certains avaient été remplacés par du carton scotché, parlait d'explosions intestinales en cascades, de fusées de feu d'artifice multicolores, ajoutant qu'il n'avait jamais rien vu de tel depuis son expérience (de sinistre mémoire) du blitz sur Londres."

Sur ce, il s'écroula, sans connaissance non sans avoir essayé de lui piquer mon portefeuille en tombant...

Bien que choqué le barbu contenait vainement son chien qui ostensiblement essayait de procréer avec la jambe du passant à terre. Puis il se précipita sur la scène qui avait mis toute la foule en émoi. Une jeune femme enfonçant dans la gorge de son ami, étendu dans les restes à demi digérés de son repas, une petite culotte rouge en soie. 

Le barbu prit un recul raisonnable et se pencha faisant mine de se débarrasser de son lapin nain accroché au gros orteil. Et ceci tout en essayant tant bien que mal de regarder la partie charnue de la demoiselle en pleine action et vérifiant d'un geste détaché que son portefeuille était bien encore dans sa poche.

La jeune femme s'aperçu soudain du manège et dans un geste de rage tenta de frapper l'individu où seules les femmes savent si bien le faire, mais son geste resta sans effet ... une maladresse sans doute. 
C'était sans compter sur le chien du barbu qui ayant été privé d'une jambe accueillante se précipita sur un jeune homme portant un rateau dans la main et au visage marqué par une barre verticale bleue. 
Le chien emportant son maitre dans son élan atteint la jambe du jeune homme, mais le barbu s'effondra, frappé par le manche de l'outil dont les dents tombèrent sur la croupe du chien ;  ce qui eut pour effet de le faire partir en courant trainant son maitre derrière lui. Le jeune homme quant à lui semblait après cet accident dans un état de béatitude étrange.

Notre témoin raconte que la jeune femme ayant réussi à enfoncer son dessous dans la gorge de son malheureux ami, voulu s'en prendre également au jeune homme au rateau mais le voleur de portefeuille l'en empêcha en la menaçant verbalement avec une liasse de tickets restaurants. 
À la vue des tickets la jeune femme devint hystérique et se précipita sur le car des modos de MacG qui se rendaient à une AES. 
Il faut signaler que le véhicule était bloqué par un convoi exceptionnel transportant une baleine à moitiée faisandée, qui incommodait les occupants du car à tel point, que seul un breuvage au houblon, absorbé en quantité, pouvait les faire résister à l'odeur.  

S'en prenant au chauffeur du car des modos la jeune femme ne parvient pas à en prendre le contrôle et se précipita sur le chauffeur du convoi exceptionnel dont la vision fut troublée, non pas par sa croupe dénudée, mais par ce qu'il vit tatoué sur celle-ci : une tête de casimir entourée d'un coeur.

Le démarrage violant du camoin eut un effet sur la baleine que explosa se répandant sur le car des modos terrifiés. L'un d'eux commença dans un geste desespéré à sortir un ordinateur pour faire un sondage auprès de ses camarades couverts de boyaux et de boisson alcolisée.



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> 14:16. (AFP #124968)



Dernière minute de l'AFP notre témoin serait apparemment une femme aux cheveux orange avec des peignes  en forme de corne dans les cheveux, incommodée par l'odeur elle dit encore à l'heure qu'il est BONJOOOOOOOUUUUURRRR à tue-tête à tous ceux qu'elle croise.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non reste Macelene ...
> 
> Laisse-le ; Sonny a ses ragnagna en ce moment, il est un peu grognon ...
> hein mon cochon ?



Oui ma p'tite poule d'eau.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Tant mieux ! Parce que quand il les a pas, il est insupportable.



Tu devrais pas me chercher...t'as pas les épaules.


----------



## Jean_Luc (5 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu te souviens de ton cher petit lapin nain, que tu m'avais confié hier (sois-disant pour une réunion d'affaires !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arf ! pauvre boxer ... transformé probablement en charpie sanguinolente...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Va dans le salon ... près de la TV ... prends le 3ième DVD sur la gauche, celui sur lequel il est marqué "GLADIATOR 2"
...regarde sur la pochette ... en grand il est écrit : STARRING "TIGROU" LE LAPIN NAIN !!!
Et bien ... c'est lui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ci-joint un sac poubelle et une ramassette pour le boxer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Adieu Lorna ... je ne te pardonnerai jamais d'avoir pensé à ça !!! Pffffffff !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui ma p'tite poule d'eau.








 c'est mignon les poules d'eau !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 toi au moins tu sias parler aux femmes !


----------



## Fulvio (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais pas me chercher...t'as pas les épaules.



Je peux te chercher autant que je veux. Je vois pas ce que je risque, hormis trois ou quatre posts désobligeants.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

J'vais t'voler dans les plumes si tu continues à me chauffer...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Je peux te chercher autant que je veux. Je vois pas ce que je risque, hormis trois ou quatre posts désobligeants.



Et une solide dépression...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'vais t'voler dans les plumes si tu continues à me chauffer...



Je parlais à lorna, pas à l'autre nave...


----------



## Fulvio (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et une solide dépression...



Bien sûr... Trois piques et deux zips, et hop, je pleure comme une madeleine devant une bouteille de whisky.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

serais pas l'premier...


----------



## Fulvio (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> serais pas l'premier...



Surtout, je serai pas le prochain.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Ok, ok...

Passons...


----------



## Elisa (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais à lorna, pas à l'autre nave...



Euh .. C'est qui l'autre nave ? C'est moi ?


----------



## Fulvio (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Euh .. C'est qui l'autre nave ? C'est moi ?



Non, ça devait être moi.

(ce qu'il y a de terrible, avec les filles, c'est qu'elle prenne toujours tout pour elle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Alex666 (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Euh .. C'est qui l'autre nave ? C'est moi ?


mais non mais non, jamais il n'aurait pu dire une tel chose de toi Elisa voyon


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Non effectivement je parlais pas d'élisa...

Je parlais de lupus mes burnes...


----------



## Alex666 (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non effectivement je parlais pas d'élisa...
> 
> Je parlais de lupus mes burnes...



parle pas comme ca de ton frere ...


----------



## Elisa (5 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça devait être moi.
> 
> (ce qu'il y a de terrible, avec les filles, c'est qu'elle prenne toujours tout pour elle...
> 
> ...



Ben depuis le début on m'en a servi quelques unes quand même ...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Je peux te remettre une tournée si tu insistes ...


----------



## Alex666 (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ben depuis le début on m'en a servi quelques unes quand même ...



c'etait juste pour te souhaiter la bienvenue petit papillon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mais tu prends tout de travers


----------



## Elisa (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non effectivement je parlais pas d'élisa...
> 
> Je parlais de lupus mes burnes...



Tu ... tu les appelles lupus ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est mignon.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Elle prend tout de travers, mais c'est à cause de tous ces porcs...

humour !!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tu ... tu les appelles lupus ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est mignon hein...


----------



## Alex666 (5 Février 2004)

ahhhh les ribs hum miam miam !


----------



## Fulvio (5 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> parle pas comme ca de ton frere ...



Ouh là ! Doit y avoir confusion, là...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là ! Doit y avoir confusion, là...



T'inquiète ça ne trompe personne.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! pauvre boxer ... transformé probablement en charpie sanguinolente...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bon ok ok ok j'avoue,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la lapin nain est toujours vivant, j'ai beau porter une tenue de diablotine, j'en suis pas moins angélique ... moi faire du mal à un animal ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Incapable de me vanger via ces petits êtres sans défense ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre les hommes, j'ai moins de pitié pour eux !!


----------



## Alex666 (5 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là ! Doit y avoir confusion, là...



ben non, un homonyme sur le meme forum? je n'y crois pas !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Lupus yonder Boy
sonny Boy

cqfd loul


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

SONNYBOY

lupus minus






Rien à voir .


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok ok ok j'avoue,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fait pas ta Brigitte Bardot, il y a sur cette terre plus d'hommes et de femmes sans défense que tu ne le crois.


----------



## Fulvio (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rien à voir .



Et je m'en félicite.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Tout le monde est content alors.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ben depuis le début on m'en a servi quelques unes quand même ...



Ouais ça tu peux le dire ! 





mais il ne faut pas se laisser faire ... En tout cas tu leur as donné du fil à retordre, si on en juge par le nombre de posts dans  tes thread !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








C'est la cour de récré ici ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : p'tit conseil ... il y à juste quelques trucs à éviter si tu ne veux pas voir rappliquer les lourdeaux (oui pas facile je sais)  !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS N°2 : et là si ils sont en forme je vais me faire déscendre par la communauté mâle du bar ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ces gamins j'vous jure !


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Non pas du tout, regarde...

Hop, voilà un post exempt de toute agression, ou vulgarité quelquonque...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non pas du tout, regarde...
> Hop, voilà un post exempt de toute agression, ou vulgarité quelquonque...








on va le faire encadrer, celui-là


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Tu gaches tout là...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : p'tit conseil ... il y à juste quelques trucs à éviter si tu ne veux pas voir rappliquer les lourdeaux (oui pas facile je sais)  !!!




Et bien peut être déjà éviter de poster un soir de pleine lune un 3615 qui n'en veut avec comme condition une invitation à dîner


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu gaches tout là...



j'allais pas laisser passer


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Bon, ça ira pour cette fois...

Fait coucou à macelene qui est partie....


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu gaches tout là...



Une exemption peut en cacher une autre


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

moi pas comprendre ce que toi ecrire...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien peut être déjà éviter de poster un soir de pleine lune un 3615 qui n'en veut avec comme condition une invitation à dîner



Déjà il faudrait recadrer le lieu... nous sommes  *Ici*  ...donc ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ensuite je ne vois pas les choses de cette façon ... moi !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça ira pour cette fois...
> Fait coucou à macelene qui est partie....



pour cette fois...

jusqu'à la prochaine


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

et ouais...

mais je profite de l'instant présent..


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

Et voilà les gamins sont de nouveau de sortie !


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Ouais, de sortie.

Au programme, abrasage généralisé.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, de sortie.
> 
> Au programme, abrasage généralisé.



ça n'amuse que toi !


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

C'est déjà trés bien.
Perso ça me suffit.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà les gamins sont de nouveau de sortie !


tiens la prétention est de sortie


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens la prétention est de sortie



Non réalisme, pas prétention !


----------



## Fulvio (5 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non réalisme, pas prétention !



Tu disais "gamins" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ca m'évoque les relations houleuses entre ma frangine (20 ans) et mon petit cousin (10 ans). 10 ans d'écart, mais le même âge mental


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ça n'amuse que toi !



et toi tu amuses qui?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Bon ben ça abrase pas mal on dirait...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2004)

ben oui c'est ta faute


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

ben voyons...


----------



## Fulvio (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben ça abrase pas mal on dirait...



Comme disais le vieux sage, euh, non, schnock : "Hâte toi d'abraser, avant qu'on ne t'abrase..."


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Dans mes bras !!

Fréro...


----------



## Elisa (5 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : p'tit conseil ... il y à juste quelques trucs à éviter si tu ne veux pas voir rappliquer les lourdeaux (oui pas facile je sais)  !!!



Pour éviter qu'ils ne rappliquent il faut se taire.
Pas top pour un forum, non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Tu ne m'en veux pas pour Jean Luc ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je te le rend si tu veux ...


----------



## Fulvio (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras !!
> 
> Fréro...



Arh ! La vile attaque ! Il est trop fort pour moi, ça y est, je déprime...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

De toute façon il est usé jusqu'à la corde...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pour éviter qu'ils ne rappliquent il faut se taire.
> Pas top pour un forum, non ?



36 pages et tu n'as toujours pas compris pourquoi ton sujet est parti en couille? arrête de pleurer. relis ton premier post.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Arh ! La vile attaque ! Il est trop fort pour moi, ça y est, je déprime...



n'oublie pas le whisky ce serait con de se priver


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Méchant...

Tu renies ton fréro adoré ?


----------



## Elisa (5 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et toi tu amuses qui?



MOI !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pas touche aux copines.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est pas parce que nous ne sommes que deux qu'on va se laisser faire aussi facilement.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Va falloir vous surpasser


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

C'est gentil de ne pas penser à macelene...

Elles sont mauvaises entre elles...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas parce que nous ne sommes que deux qu'on va se laisser faire aussi facilement.



mensonge, il y a bien plus de femmes sur ce forum. mais effectivement y en a que deux qui ont se genre de problèmes. pourquoi? devine.


----------



## Elisa (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil de ne pas penser à macelene...
> 
> Elles sont mauvaises entre elles...



Vous l'avez fait partir.


----------



## Alex666 (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Vous l'avez fait partir.



c'est pas gentil ça !


----------



## Foguenne (5 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 36 pages et tu n'as toujours pas compris pourquoi ton sujet est parti en couille? arrête de pleurer. relis ton premier post.



Faut-il absolument une 37ième ?


----------



## Elisa (5 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mensonge, il y a bien plus de femmes sur ce forum. mais effectivement y en a que deux qui ont se genre de problèmes. pourquoi? devine.




Je parle de ce sujet. Pas du forum.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Faut-il absolument une 37ième ?



Allez...

Encore une ou deux...

S'il te plait...


----------



## Alex666 (5 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Faut-il absolument une 37ième ?



malheureusement elle la fait !!!


----------



## Foguenne (5 Février 2004)

Il faut donc quel se termine.


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

Avouons quand même qu'il y a eu de grands moments!


----------



## Foguenne (5 Février 2004)

Des grands moment et des agrafes, n'oublions pas les agrafes de gribouille.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Avouons quand même qu'il y a eu de grands moments!



Peut-être mais pas que ça !


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

Elisa ta-bras-gay-t'es-tout verte a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les longs discours, et toi tu parles trop.



Et encore, jusqu'à présent je suis resté sur une certaine reserve... 

[/QUOTE]

Certains d'entre vous ont peut-être loupé ca:



			
				Elisa snowhite a dit:
			
		

> _En plus tu devais être assez loin, je ne porte que des strings. _



Révélateur de l'état d'esprit de la bougresse qui n'en loupe pas une. Elle se ballade avec un filet à mailles sérrées. Rien n'y échappe.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Révélateur de l'état d'esprit de la bougresse qui n'en loupe pas une. Elle se ballade avec un filet à mailles sérrées. Rien n'y échappe.








 euh Amok, t'es à la traîne Sonny a déjà fait le zoom dessus le message caché, quelques posts avant ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et voilà un des trucs à éviter Elisa : ce genre de provoc ...


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Des grands moment et des agrafes, n'oublions pas les agrafes de gribouille.













Oui, je pense même qu'il faudrait ouvrir un sujet "Best Of des forums" et placer ce post en première position! Du grand art, de la sauvagerie magnifique, douloureuse mais tellement attirante que les demoiselles ont la colonne vertébrale qui remue comme une queue de chien joyeux en le lisant! Que de trouble dans leurs yeux lorsqu'elles imaginent toute la bestialité, source de délices interdits, contenue dans un corps Gribouillesque. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais ne négligeons pas l'artiste: son oeuvre ne fait que commencer!


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> euh Amok, t'es à la traîne Sonny a déjà fait le zoom dessus le message caché, quelques posts avant ...



Mazette, j'avais pas vu! Ceci étant, comme personne ne lit les posts de Sonny, hormis toi...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mazette, j'avais pas vu! Ceci étant, comme personne ne lit les posts de Sonny, hormis toi...



Ben ouais tu sais bien que je suis fan moi !


----------



## Fulvio (5 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je pense même qu'il faudrait ouvrir un sujet "Best Of des forums" et placer ce post en première position! Du grand art, de la sauvagerie magnifique, douloureuse mais tellement attirante que les demoiselles ont la colonne vertébrale qui remue comme une queue de chien joyeux en le lisant! Que de trouble dans leurs yeux lorsqu'elles imaginent toute la bestialité, source de délices interdits, contenue dans un corps Gribouillesque.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aïe, je me disais bien que j'avais loupé des trucs entre la page 9 et 35...

(Ces agraphes, ça a un lien avec les espèces d'ettouffe-chrétien japonais que Grib a collé dans sa signature ?)


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Aïe, je me disais bien que j'avais loupé des trucs entre la page 9 et 35...



c'est sûr!


----------



## Elisa (5 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> euh Amok, t'es à la traîne Sonny a déjà fait le zoom dessus le message caché, quelques posts avant ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'assume.
Et puis ils sont un peu coincés, non ?

Tu leur parles de string et d'épilation, et ils sont en trans. Et si je préfère les bas que les collants, c'est pas de la provoc. C'est gentil et raisonnable. C'est juste pour rendre ce forum un peu coquin c'est tout.
Parce qu'entre nous Lorna. Le tricot c'est pas mon truc.
Faut pas exagérer quand même. C'est à se demander s'ils ont déjà vu une fille.

Je ne pense pas faire de la provoc en affirmant porter ce genre de sous vêtements. Sont ils aussi choqués en les fixant sur la plage ?

Ce n'est pas moi qui fait étalage de mes accessoires ici.
(je peux ??? lol) Ok là c'est provoc.

Voilà je ne pense pas aller trop loin, mais s'il faut que je me taise, ok pas de problème.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste pour rendre ce forum un peu coquin c'est tout.




3615 qui n'en veut


----------



## Fulvio (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas exagérer quand même. C'est à se demander s'ils ont déjà vu une fille.



Oh, tu nous prends pour des blancs-limés ou quoi ? Perso, j'en ai même touché une, une fois, dans un ascenceurs où y avait beaucoup de monde. Puis j'ai fait une crise subite de claustro-agoraphobie, et je me suis évanoui avant de pouvoir engager la conversation.


----------



## Elisa (5 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh, tu nous prends pour des blancs-limés ou quoi ? Perso, j'en ai même touché une, une fois, dans un ascenceurs où y avait beaucoup de monde. Puis j'ai fait une crise subite de claustro-agoraphobie, et je me suis évanoui avant de pouvoir engager la conversation.


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Et puis ils sont un peu coincés, non ?



Oui. A mort.


----------



## anntraxh (5 Février 2004)

je crains fort, en effet, qu'il soit temps que tu te taises !

il y a bien d'autres femmes sur ces forums, et qui se servent de leurs Macs ( ou PC, je ne suis pas sectaire) pour faire autre chose que de jouer les "coquines" sur un thread... voir les autres forums , il n'y a pas  que le Bar sur MacG ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand à voir "des filles" , je crains (encore) que la majorité des mecs qui fréquentent ce Bar  ne soient pas vraiment en manque, dans leur vie réelle !


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> il y a bien d'autres femmes sur ces forums, et qui se servent de leurs Macs



En général, c'est l'inverse, non?! mais bon, c'est un détail! merci miss, grace à toi je reste hétéro. Là j'ai franchement douté!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> je crains fort, en effet, qu'il soit temps que tu te taises !
> 
> il y a bien d'autres femmes sur ces forums, et qui se servent de leurs Macs ( ou PC, je ne suis pas sectaire) pour faire autre chose que de jouer les "coquines" sur un thread... voir les autres forums , il n'y a pas  que le Bar sur MacG !


----------



## Jean_Luc (5 Février 2004)

Euh ! Moi j'aime bien quand Elisa fait sa coquine !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mazette, j'avais pas vu! Ceci étant, comme personne ne lit les posts de Sonny, hormis toi...



C'est vrai ?

Personne lit mais posts ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, ben merci lorna, alors...


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> je crains fort, en effet, qu'il soit temps que tu te taises !



tiens, Ann ne dit pas autre chose que moi ! ça va miss liège ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> il y a bien d'autres femmes sur ces forums, et qui se servent de leurs Macs ( ou PC, je ne suis pas sectaire) pour faire autre chose que de jouer les "coquines" sur un thread... voir les autres forums , il n'y a pas  que le Bar sur MacG !



ah bon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Quand à voir "des filles" , je crains (encore) que la majorité des mecs qui fréquentent ce Bar  ne soient pas vraiment en manque, dans leur vie réelle !



sauf ... ah non, je peux pas le dire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi, j'en vois beaucoup trop et beaucoup trop de mannequins. c'est intolérable !!


----------



## Elisa (5 Février 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> je crains fort, en effet, qu'il soit temps que tu te taises !



Ravie de faire ta connaissance.


Je ne pense pas que laisser trainer un string soit pire que les traces de vomis que certains déposent ici et là.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu me suis ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais tu sais bien que je suis fan moi !



Enfin une !!!

Nom de dieu, les affaires reprennent...

Elisa, et toi tu aimes les chiens ??


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ?
> 
> Personne lit mais posts ?



si je les lis, rien que pour voir ton avatar !


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ravie de faire ta connaissance.
> 
> 
> Je ne pense pas que laisser trainer un string soit pire que les traces de vomis que certains déposent ici et là.
> ...



N'hésite pas à dire que je suis génial si tu veux, j'aime bien...

Et on dit pas string, on dit "tranche merde"


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Moi j'aime bien quand Elisa fait sa coquine !!!



Un petit peu intéressé quand même


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> moi, j'en vois beaucoup trop et beaucoup trop de mannequins. c'est intolérable !!



Et elles disent toutes "quel bel homme"


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ?
> 
> Personne lit mais posts ?



Si si


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

ah merci.


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ravie de faire ta connaissance.
> 
> 
> Je ne pense pas que laisser trainer un string soit pire que les traces de vomis que certains déposent ici et là.
> ...



non, le vomi a toujours fait parti du bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tandis que tes strings La Foir'fouille à 250, non...


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et elles disent toutes "quel bel homme"



non, elles disent "Merci", "Bonjour" , "Au revoir", "en brillant avec marge", etc...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> non, le vomi a toujours fait parti du bar
> 
> ...



Dis Alèm tu crois que ça va aller comme ça


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> je crains fort, en effet, qu'il soit temps que tu te taises !
> 
> il y a bien d'autres femmes sur ces forums, et qui se servent de leurs Macs ( ou PC, je ne suis pas sectaire) pour faire autre chose que de jouer les "coquines" sur un thread... voir les autres forums , il n'y a pas  que le Bar sur MacG !
> 
> ...



Ca mérite une caisse de dom perignon 69 ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













santé


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> non, elles disent "Merci", "Bonjour" , "Au revoir", "en brillant avec marge", etc...



Il ne reste plus qu'à intercepter alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 tu as essayé le string enroulé en forme de rose comme Mackie


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ravie de faire ta connaissance.
> 
> 
> Je ne pense pas que laisser trainer un string soit pire que les traces de vomis que certains déposent ici et là.
> ...



tu as dis quelque chose d'intéressant depuis le début? désolé, je me suis trompé de forum technique


----------



## nato kino (5 Février 2004)

Bon !! Puisque tout le monde s'aime, qu'Elisa a trouvé son _Bachelor_, on va pouvoir fermer le sujet et en ouvrir un nouveau : *&lt;&lt; Tu prends quoi au petit déjeuner chéri... Thé ou café ? &gt;&gt;*


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu as dis quelque chose d'intéressant depuis le début? désolé, je me suis trompé de forum technique








 d'habitude c'est Global qui dit ça


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne reste plus qu'à intercepter alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

un jour j'ai du aider une pauvre anglofrançaise qui restait hébété devant le baragouinage francopontocombolais de mackie !!


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> d'habitude c'est Global qui dit ça



Moi ? j'ai dit ça ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

Mais oui


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? j'ai dit ça ?



Je croyais que mon fond de commerce c'est le ©


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon !! Puisque tout le monde s'aime, qu'Elisa a trouvé son _Bachelor_, on va pouvoir fermer le sujet et en ouvrir un nouveau : *&lt;&lt; Tu prends quoi au petit déjeuner chéri... Thé ou café ? &gt;&gt;*



Bonsoir Nato  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'as oublié le chocolat


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui



Tu disais pas plutôt ça pour le 69 ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

Ha mais tu l'as dit quand même


----------



## anntraxh (5 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Moi j'aime bien quand Elisa fait sa coquine !!!



tu risques ta peau , à poster à cette heure ci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ravie de faire ta connaissance.
> 
> 
> Je ne pense pas que laisser trainer un string soit pire que les traces de vomis que certains déposent ici et là.
> ...



non, je ne te suis pas , certes non !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ha mais tu l'as dit quand même



de quoi ?
j'dis tellement de trucs


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> non, je ne te suis pas , certes non !!!



c'est depuis que tu connais Mackie ?


----------



## anntraxh (5 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est depuis que tu connais Mackie ?



j'apprécierais, cher Alem, que tu n'uses point trop du terme "connaître" (au moins en ce qui concerne Mackie) , dans le sens biblique du terme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai eu  l'honneur de le voir "en vrai" , il est vrai ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est depuis que tu connais Mackie ?



Et bien voilà pourquoi les forums rament aujourd'hui   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est Mackie qui fait obstruction


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien voilà pourquoi les forums rament aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas le gros lourd de Casimir ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le gros lourd de Casimir ?



L'un n'est jamais bien loin de l'autre


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu  l'honneur de le voir "en vrai" , il est vrai ...



pas de bol : il n'a pas vomi cette fois-ci !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'un n'est jamais bien loin de l'autre



Mackie, sort ta tête du © de Casimir


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pas de bol : il n'a pas vomi cette fois-ci !



Ah bon ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

bon c'est pas le feu ce soir...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, sort ta tête du © de Casimir



Tu crois qu'il est pas ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Je crois plutôt qu'il a retrouvé son petit lit "douillet" offert pas Finn dans "les restes du monde "


----------



## Nephou (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> bon c'est pas le feu ce soir...


et cest dommage car le feu sacré délie hein ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

en forme ce soir, le matou...


----------



## Nephou (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> en forme ce soir, le matou...


comme tu dis


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> bon c'est pas le feu ce soir...



Bah alors


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors



Et voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est l'effet ©asimir ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on est bien avancé maintenant


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vous voulez que je l'envoie paitre aux enfers le ©asimir ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ©asimir :


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> vous voulez que je l'envoie paitre aux enfers le ©asimir ?
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Xav' (5 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon !! Puisque tout le monde s'aime, qu'Elisa a trouvé son _Bachelor_, on va pouvoir fermer le sujet et en ouvrir un nouveau : *&lt;&lt; Tu prends quoi au petit déjeuner chéri... Thé ou café ? &gt;&gt;*



Moi je prendrai bien une tartiflette à emporter !

Bon, je suis libre pour sortir avec Elisa, si elle prépare la Tartiflette


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Moi je prendrai bien une tartiflette à emporter !
> 
> Bon, je suis libre pour sortir avec Elisa, si elle prépare la Tartiflette



 fou ! tu vas encore être malade !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> fou ! tu vas encore être malade !



C'est vrai ça fouette le roblochon préparé par Élisa remarque la tarte c'est sûrement possible aussi avec un vin bien frappé


----------



## nato kino (5 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Moi je prendrai bien une tartiflette à emporter !
> 
> Bon, je suis libre pour sortir avec Elisa, si elle prépare la Tartiflette



Je comprend que la tripaille fasse des siennes, si tu lui balances de la tartiflette dès l'ouverture des portes...!!


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Février 2004)

Posté par anntraxh :
tu risques ta peau , à poster à cette heure ci ! 
------------------------------
Mais non ! Pas depuis que je suis devenu un maitre en "koudulapin", un art martial millénaire pratiqué seulement par quelques initiés et qui consiste à hypnotiser sa proie par un lent et lancinant balancement des oreilles d'avant en arrière...
Le must, c'est qu'en se réveillant d'un simple claquement de pattes ... euh, je veux dire "de doigts", la victime ne se souvient plus de rien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...j'suis peinard, maintenant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ps : le seul petit problème, c'est qu'à la longue, ça risque de laisser quelques "traces psychologiques" dans l'inconscient de la victime... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ci-dessous, une photo de ma femme faisant les courses hier soir... ...


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Ci-dessous, une photo de ma femme faisant les courses hier soir... ...



c'est koool comme idée d'aérer son clito comme ça en le portant en cache-nez


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

faut que j'en parles à Odile, ça vas changer la vie de ses collègues : _"pté Odiiiiillleeeuuuh, t'as fais pter la calandre ? _


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



aaahhhh mais c'est Amok avec vous tous autour


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est koool comme idée d'aérer son clito comme ça en le portant en cache-nez













MDR


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est koool comme idée d'aérer son clito comme ça en le portant en cache-nez



Bien, bien: la journée me semble parfaitement débuter!


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> aaahhhh mais c'est Amok avec vous tous autour




T'es le meilleur mon Grib'


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est koool comme idée d'aérer son clito comme ça en le portant en cache-nez



Moyen comme d'hab.


----------



## nato kino (6 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moyen comme d'hab.



Toujours au top toi par contre.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

T'occupes..


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Toujours au top toi par contre.



faut bien faire tourner le compteur...


----------



## nato kino (6 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'occupes..



Pour ça, tu n'es pas indispensable, d'ailleurs tu n'es indispensable pour rien.


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2004)

_ The colours of the rainbow, so pretty in the sky
 Are also on the faces of people going by
 I see friends shakin' hands, sayin' "How do you do?"
 They're really saying "I love you"_


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Février 2004)

Posté par Tibomon G4 :
Il faut signaler que le véhicule était bloqué par un convoi exceptionnel transportant une baleine à moitiée faisandée, qui incommodait les occupants du car à tel point, que seul un breuvage au houblon, absorbé en quantité, pouvait les faire résister à l'odeur. 
--------------------------------
Merci de bien vouloir attendre que la température soit inférieure à 0° pour renvoyer la baleine faisandée à son expéditeur avant le 8 février à minuit, le cachalot de la peste faisant froid...!!! Arffffffffffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps :


----------



## Elisa (6 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'entre nous Lorna. Le tricot c'est pas mon truc.






			
				anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> je crains fort, en effet, qu'il soit temps que tu te taises !



Anntraxh, je n'avais pas tout de suite fait le rapprochement avec ton sujet.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je suis désolée je ne voulais pas te vexer. 
Je comprends mieux ta réponse agressive.


Excuse moi


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2004)

la page 40 serait-elle la bonne?


----------



## Fulvio (6 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Posté par Tibomon G4 :
> Il faut signaler que le véhicule était bloqué par un convoi exceptionnel transportant une baleine à moitiée faisandée, qui incommodait les occupants du car à tel point, que seul un breuvage au houblon, absorbé en quantité, pouvait les faire résister à l'odeur.
> --------------------------------
> Merci de bien vouloir attendre que la température soit inférieure à 0° pour renvoyer la baleine faisandée à son expéditeur avant le 8 février à minuit, le cachalot de la peste faisant froid...!!! Arffffffffffffff !!!
> ...



C'est assez ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : pareil.


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...ça me rappelle l'histoire de Moby Lett, la baleine fétiche de la cité, retrouvée assassinée un arbre à cames en tete ... petits voyous va !!!


----------



## Mackie (6 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> petits voyous va !!!



ptite bitte vas


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça, tu n'es pas indispensable, d'ailleurs tu n'es indispensable pour rien.



Je n'en avais aucunement l'intention MOI.

Je n'ai jamais cru être indispensable à quelqu'un MOI.


----------



## nato kino (6 Février 2004)

Ça t'empêche pas de gonfler autour du nombril TOI.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

Pas comprendre...


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

t'occupes, continue ta grossesse gazeuse !


----------



## Xav' (6 Février 2004)

C'est marrant, ça me rappelle un copain


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> t'occupes, continue ta grossesse gazeuse !



ça tombe bien je suis le docteur BUTAG...

Vous êtes Madame Lambeuuuuueeeeeerrrrrtttt ?


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, ça me rappelle un copain



tes potes avec Harry Potter ?


----------



## Xav' (7 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tes potes avec Harry Potter ?



Ma remarque n'était pas de l'ordre du compliment...


----------



## gribouille (7 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, ça me rappelle un copain



c'est macinside petit


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2004)

hier ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2004)

nan nan


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)




----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2004)




----------



## jin.roh (20 Août 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait peut-etre plus prudent de diner avec un pur newbie encore tout frais et tout rose ! Non ?


 moi par ex !!


----------



## Lio70 (20 Août 2004)

Au fait, Elisa ne poste plus depuis pas mal de temps...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

ils ont osé


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

moi aussi je suis d'accord mais je veux pas être dans l'assiette...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Moi je veux bien, si c'est elle qui paye


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> moi par ex !!



et moi, alors


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

Superbe : une brochette de nioubs ! Le plus "expérimenté" a 600 posts dans la poche kangourou. Je fais une copie d'écran, c'est rare ca. Quel malheur que la période de chasse soit fermée.... Groupés comme ca, c'est le bonheur. Un coup et tu les dégomme tous !


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2004)

Ça c'est du bon remontage de thread


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien, si c'est elle qui paye


Mon dieu, elle voulait coucher et tu penses qu'à l'assiette ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> et moi, alors


Nom de Zeus ! y en a pas un pour remonter l'autre ! une petite rafale s'impose


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est du bon remontage de thread



Ouh la, il y a meme le berger ! Cachez vous derrière le rocher, sinon ils vont s'enfuir ! Damned, c'est bien la dernière fois que je sors sans mon arquebuse. J'imagine leur air étonné au dessus de ma cheminée, sur support de bois et velours rouge, tous alignés !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu, elle voulait coucher et tu penses qu'à l'assiette ?



Question de s'aligner sur la ligne d'horizon


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est du bon remontage de thread


Et lui qui fait mine de rien !


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ouh la, il y a meme le berger ! Cachez vous derrière le rocher, sinon ils vont s'enfuir ! Damned, c'est bien la dernière fois que je sors sans mon arquebuse. J'imagine leur air étonné au dessus de ma cheminée, sur support de bois et velours rouge, tous alignés !



et c'est toi qui va faire la poussière


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> et c'est toi qui va faire la poussière


On ne parle pas avec de la paille dans la bouche ! tu dois trop regarder ton pixel vert et ton nombre à deux chiffre


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est du bon remontage de thread



rendons hommage à Supermoquette : c'est grace à sa signature...

Ceci dit... 51 pages... même si il n'y a pas que du bon, je me suis bien marré quand même...

Qu'est devenu Elisa depuis fevrier ?? ce post revivra t il sans elle ??

Qu'est devenu le Teckel de Sonnyboy ? (sont ils partis ensemble ??)

  

PS : Amok, la cucurbitacée masqué est une espéce protégée


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ouh la, il y a meme le berger ! Cachez vous derrière le rocher, sinon ils vont s'enfuir ! Damned, c'est bien la dernière fois que je sors sans mon arquebuse. J'imagine leur air étonné au dessus de ma cheminée, sur support de bois et velours rouge, tous alignés !



Pour moi se sera un steak de cheval


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On ne parle pas avec de la paille dans la bouche !



un expert...


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

Ah la la, je me surprends à rever. Je déambule dans les couloirs des forums, en veste d'interieur prince de galles et foulard de soie, tirant sur un long fume cigarette de nacre et observant par le hublot de mon monocle une salle des trophés dans laquelle des dizaines de nioubs fixent d'un oeil vide le mur d'en face. Sur une plaque d'argent, la date de leur ban. Au loin on entend les moutons dans la lande et un vent glacé griffe les vitres d'une pluie d'automne. Le feu crépite.... Un membre qui vient de passer miraculeusement les 1000 posts me sert un thé...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

LeVieuxCornichonDégraffé a dit:
			
		

> rendons hommage à Supermoquette : c'est grace à sa signature...
> 
> Ceci dit... 51 pages... même si il n'y a pas que du bon, je me suis bien marré quand même...
> 
> ...


Bien commencer pour se viander dès la première ligne, si c'est pas triste. Amok ? cendrée ou gros sel ? moi je prend le second histoire de pouvoir tirer plusieurs fois


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah la la, je me surprends à rever. Je déambule dans les couloirs des forums, en veste d'interieur prince de galles et foulard de soie, tirant sur un long fume cigarette de nacre et observant par le hublot de mon monocle une salle des trophés dans laquelle des dizaines de nioubs fixent d'un oeil vide le mur d'en face. Sur une plaque d'argent, la date de leur ban. Au loin on entend les moutons dans la lande et un vent glacé griffe les vitres d'une pluie d'automne. Le feu crépite.... Un membre qui vient de passer miraculeusement les 1000 posts me sert un thé...



 

... où l'on peut constater les effets pervers du nombre de posts sur la perception du réel...    

 :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> .... Un membre qui vient de passer miraculeusement les 1000 posts me sert un thé...



Je comprends mieux maintenant la relation (le rapport ?) entre thé et urine...


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2004)

:sleep:​


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:​


Bel exemple d'humour suisse, merci iMax. Mais le 1er août est déjà passé


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends mieux maintenant la relation (le rapport ?) entre thé et urine...



Tu peux nous rappeller ta signature ? Et puis, pendant que tu y es, tu nous l'expliquera le rapport, parce que là ....


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

tiens, imax, pendant que tu es là, comment va ton frère ?! fais gaffe à ne pas t'endormir, il peut se repointer pendant que tu roupilles !


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2004)

Il bouge encore


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends mieux maintenant la relation (le rapport ?) entre thé et urine...



 :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> tiens, imax, pendant que tu es là, comment va ton frère ?! fais gaffe à ne pas t'endormir, il peut se repointer pendant que tu roupilles !


Ne nous mêlons point de ce bizutage familial, si iMax s'est fait bannir comme un nioub' il se devait de le faire à son frère avant que celui-ci le sache


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2004)

Je n'ai été banni qu'une fois*, et ça remonte à loin 



*_avec le compte iMax _


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

Expert en théorie de la relativité a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai été banni qu'une fois*, et ça remone à loin
> 
> 
> 
> *_avec le compte iMax _




 Appelez-moi Einstein ! 


PS: à lui rappeler si nécessaire : ne pas confondre remonte et ramone...


----------



## Lila (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Superbe : une brochette de nioubs ! Le plus "expérimenté" a 600 posts dans la poche kangourou. Je fais une copie d'écran, c'est rare ca. Quel malheur que la période de chasse soit fermée.... Groupés comme ca, c'est le bonheur. Un coup et tu les dégomme tous !


 Ahhhhh le Bar !  son accueil chaleureux par des anciens qui, vous prenant par les épaules, vous font rentrer dans le serail.....ça fait plaisir à voir


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai été banni qu'une fois*, et ça remonte à loin
> 
> 
> 
> *_avec le compte iMax _



Ca devient trop facile : on nous sert le caviar sur un plateau d'argent ! 

Ceci étant, quelle post plein d'optimisme pour les jeunes membres qui rêvent de devenir un jour vert, voir aussi rouge que macinside : on peut avoir été banni et après une peine mise à contribution pour réfléchir, avoir la récompense suprème. Belle leçon à méditer.


----------



## Lila (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca devient trop facile : on nous sert le caviar sur un plateau d'argent !
> 
> Ceci étant, quelle post plein d'optimisme pour les jeunes membres qui rêvent de devenir un jour vert, voir aussi rouge que macinside : on peut avoir été banni et après une peine mise à contribution pour réfléchir, avoir la récompense suprème. Belle leçon à méditer.


 ooooohhhhh oui ...bannis moi, bannis moi !:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca devient trop facile : on nous sert le caviar sur un plateau d'argent !
> 
> Ceci étant, quelle post plein d'optimisme pour les jeunes membres qui rêvent de devenir un jour vert, voir aussi rouge que macinside : on peut avoir été banni et après une peine mise à contribution pour réfléchir, avoir la récompense suprème. Belle leçon à méditer.



Ça s'appelle le jeu du tapie (non pas tapis) pas de la moquette


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> avec le compte iMax



Ouiiiiiii ! L'autre compte c'est moi qui l'ai flingué a bout portant ! banni à perpet'  J'avais oublié !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiiiii ! L'autre compte c'est moi qui l'ai flingué a bout portant ! banni à perpet'  J'avais oublié !



Il a repoussé comme un champignon alors ?!  La prochaine fois vise ailleurs


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux nous rappeller ta signature ? Et puis, pendant que tu y es, tu nous l'expliquera le rapport, parce que là ....



Ouppsss désolé... je ne suis ,d'aprés J. de La Bruyére, qu'un grand miséreux, j'ai parfois tendance à l'oublier...    

N'est pas drole qui veut... mais bon c'est vendredi... :sleep: 

Ok, je returne dans les egouts avec les autres, comment dit on,  "newbies" ?....


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2004)

Non, pas à perpet' 

Je ne le ressort que rarement à présent 

Quant au feu bannissement d'iMax, il y'a fort longtemps, c'était juste pour une heure, par Macinside, et après avoir floodé un tout petit peut... 

Rien de bien grave, donc 

Tout le monde peut devenir modo après avoir trouvé la sagesse


----------



## Lila (20 Août 2004)

.....finalement, on ne saura jamis qui a dîné avec Elisa ce soir là .....


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ouppsss désolé... je ne suis ,d'aprés J. de La Bruyére, qu'un grand miséreux, j'ai parfois tendance à l'oublier...
> 
> N'est pas drole qui veut... mais bon c'est vendredi... :sleep:
> 
> Ok, je returne dans les egouts avec les autres, comment dit on,  "newbies" ?....



Pas de cure uvale pour cette fois sans doute parce que le jus de concombre  :mouais:


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....finalement, on ne saura jamis qui a dîné avec Elisa ce soir là .....



Moi


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde peut devenir modo après avoir trouvé la sagesse



non, rien


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhh le Bar !  son accueil chaleureux par des anciens qui, vous prenant par les épaules, vous font rentrer dans le serail.....ça fait plaisir à voir



Ca y est j'ai compris, c'est juste pour nous faire payer des tournés... mais dés qu'on essaye d'approcher du flipper.. pan... un coup de pied aux fesses (même pas un coupd'boule)...

bande de vieux radins.. même pas une main tendu quand le newb qui a abusé de la suze cassis titube en direction des toilettes... rien...

Pauvre monde...


----------



## Lila (20 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Moi


 .....des preuves...


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2004)

Les nioubies n'ont pas le droit de boire de l'alcool


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....des preuves...



Impossible, les MPs ont étés effacés lors du passage à vBul


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Les nioubies n'ont pas le droit de boire de l'alcool



pas besoin de le dire, suffit d'en voir les effets


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

iMax l'Einstein suisse version pét' et répét' son sur un bâteau a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas à perpet'
> 
> Je ne le ressort que rarement à présent
> 
> ...



Ne pas s'inquièter surtout car il vit en temps Webo ! Ceci explique cela...


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ouppsss désolé...Ok, je returne dans les egouts avec les autres, comment dit on,  "newbies" ?....



Bon, ca va pour cette fois. Puisque tu as fait pénitence et accepté ta faute, je te prends a mon service. Tu porteras mes armes en courant à côté de mon cheval.



			
				isquonce a dit:
			
		

> Quant au feu bannissement d'iMax, il y'a fort longtemps, c'était juste pour une heure, par Macinside, et après avoir floodé un tout petit peut...
> 
> Rien de bien grave, donc



Ah tu trouves ? Tout le monde sait que mackie ne banni pas à la légère. Si il l'a fait, tu devais avoir bien dépassé les limites.....



			
				isquonce a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas à perpet'
> 
> Je ne le ressort que rarement à présent



Vas-y... Juste pour voir....


----------



## Lila (20 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Impossible, les MPs ont étés effacés lors du passage à vBul


 ....arff! tout comme mes 10 000 posts...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....des preuves...



 Alors là Imax doublant l'Amok au démarrage ! Je demande à voir ?!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Les nioubies n'ont pas le droit de boire de l'alcool



Tu vas finir par me donner envie d'aller me promener dans les forums techniques.. voir dans le forum "jeux" :affraid:


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Moi



Si vous faites des petits, tu en réserve une dizaine. Avec une chainette, ca peut servir de porte clés cadeaux pour les visiteurs du stand. On a déjà des gribouilles gonflables, ca va donner !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si vous faites des petits, tu en réserve une dizaine. On leur collera des chaines et ca peut servir de porte clés cadeaux pour les visiteurs du stand.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... Tu porteras mes armes en courant à côté de mon cheval...



Si c'est façon Monty Python (Sacré Graal) j'accepte avec joie...     
(cataclop cataclop font les noix de coco...)


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si vous faites des petits, tu en réserve une dizaine. Avec une chainette, ca peut servir de porte clés cadeaux pour les visiteurs du stand. On a déjà des gribouilles gonflables, ca va donner !



Il doit bien aussi me rester quelques Flamok...    :rateau:


----------



## Lila (20 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est façon Monty Python (Sacré Graal) j'accepte avec joie...
> (cataclop cataclop font les noix de coco...)


 ...hirondelle d'Afrique ou i-rondelle de Suisse ...

 :rose:...oui je sais !


----------



## Marcant (20 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il doit bien aussi me rester quelques Flamok...


Aux "Olives" ?? :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...hirondelle d'Afrique ou i-rondelle de Suisse ...
> 
> :rose:...oui je sais !



Mais non, mais non !


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il doit bien aussi me rester quelques Flamok...    :rateau:



Web'O. Ne sens-tu pas au dessus de ta tête comme une épée de Damoclès ?!


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Web'O. Ne sens-tu pas au dessus de ta tête comme une épée de Damoclès ?!



Ah, je me disais aussi... j'avais un truc qui me chatouillait.   

Je sors...


----------



## Lila (20 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, mais non !


 ..si quand même....heureusement le pti' suisse a ressorti une arme redoutable qui va faire diversion.....


----------



## Lila (20 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je me disais aussi... j'avais un truc qui me chatouillait.
> 
> Je sors...


 ahhhh m..... déjà ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ahhhh m..... déjà ?



Tu as vu !  Comme quoi, parfois...


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je me disais aussi... j'avais un truc qui me chatouillait.
> 
> Je sors...



On t'espèrais plus hargneux, WebO  

Tu as entre tes mains une arme redoutable, faut t'en servir


----------



## Lila (20 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> On t'espèrais plus hargneux, WebO
> 
> Tu as entre tes mains une arme redoutable, faut t'en servir


....

 Ouaiiiis...Ecoute l'avis d'un ex-pulvérisé rteviendu à la vie et  tout en vert (ve) !
 Pousse au crime va !


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..si quand même....heureusement le pti' suisse a ressorti une arme redoutable qui va faire diversion.....





			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> On t'espèrais plus hargneux, WebO
> 
> Tu as entre tes mains une arme redoutable, faut t'en servir



Elle a assez servi je crois, pour l'instant.   Je la laisse dans son placard... 



			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> ahhhh m..... déjà ?



:sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...Tu as entre tes mains une arme redoutable, faut t'en servir



Oui mais son rayon d'action à l'air plus important que la distance qu'il peut mettre entre lui et Amok s'il degoupille l'engin !!!


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Arf... ça me prend aussi je crois, après les picotements au-dessus de la tête:

L'Amok est beau, l'Amok est grand...   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas à perpet'
> 
> Je ne le ressort que rarement à présent
> 
> ...


Oui je m'en rappelle tu avais pleuré pour qu'on te réhabillite, je vais le retrouver celui-là


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2004)

Quand même pas


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Les nioubies n'ont pas le droit de boire de l'alcool


MDR, à peine 18 ans le droit de vote et le permis de conduire et tu sors ça mouahahahahahahhahaaha


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

supermoumoute a dit:
			
		

> MDR, à peine 18 ans le droit de vote et le permis de conduire et tu sors ça mouahahahahahahhahaaha



     
ce que mon statut de nioub m'empechait de dire.......


----------



## jin.roh (20 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> MDR, à peine 18 ans le droit de vote et le permis de conduire et tu sors ça mouahahahahahahhahaaha


 alala ces jeunes modos !


----------



## Marcant (20 Août 2004)

Ils pourraient respecter les plus vieux !!


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Arf... ça me prend aussi je crois, après les picotements au-dessus de la tête:
> 
> L'Amok est beau, l'Amok est grand...



Bon, puisque tu me semble revenu à une conduite plus sage, tu vas t'occuper de ton compatriote, parce que là :



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> MDR, à peine 18 ans le droit de vote et le permis de conduire et tu sors ça mouahahahahahahhahaaha





			
				concombre a dit:
			
		

> ce que mon statut de nioub m'empechait de dire.......





			
				jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> alala ces jeunes modos !



Il ne va surement pas s'en sortir tout seul.... C'est vraiment le roi pour se prendre les pinceaux dans la peau d'ours !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Quand même pas




Tu vas pas me le faire croire 

Il est pas mignon ce smiley tout triste après la punition qui à suivi la bêtise ?? Remarquez il était encore mineur à cette époque (pour sa décharge )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si vous faites des petits, tu en réserve une dizaine. Avec une chainette, ca peut servir de porte clés cadeaux pour les visiteurs du stand. On a déjà des gribouilles gonflables, ca va donner !


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas pas me le faire croire



Ouh la, c'est pire que je l'imaginais ! je vais immédiatement prendre les mesures qui s'imposent pour classer ce fil "secret défense" !

imax, au rapport immédiatement ! Et viens avec ton frère, nous avons des questions à lui poser !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

superbouclette a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas pas me le faire croire



Et c'est vrai en plus !!!!  :hein:    :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment le roi pour se prendre les pinceaux dans la peau d'ours !


 C'est quoi l'interet de peindre sur des peaux d'ours ???


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi l'interet de peindre sur des peaux d'ours ???




M'enfin Bassman ?! L'art n'est pas toujours une question d'interêt ! 

C'est pas "peindre" mais "se prendre les pinceaux" et cela peut se traduire par : "se prendre les pieds dans le tapis" ! 

Ceci étant, c'est une bonne idée. Si tu trouve assez de peaux d'ours pour te lancer et que tu as matière à expo d'ici l'AE, je suis sûr qu'il y aura une petite place pour les accrocher à côté des "T-Sheuuuuuuurts mac Bidouiiiiiiillle"* ! Tu nous en file juste deux ou trois gratos, la récupération d'objets publicitaires étant en cours ! Pour t'entrainer, je crois que dans peu de temps il y aura une peau d'imax dispo. C'est moins poilu mais pour débuter c'est parfait 



*Ceux qui étaient là comprendront !


----------



## tatouille (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi l'interet de peindre sur des peaux d'ours ???



ils veulent vraiment ta peau donc ya bien des jaloux

donc des non-jaloux qui mentent

 

Ha oui faudrait voir si vous avez pas rangé par megarde Elisa
à la cave ............


----------



## jin.roh (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi l'interet de peindre sur des peaux d'ours ???


 tu peux la vendre plus cher ensuite 
 ex : vendre la peau d'un ours  brun repeint en blanc !! c'est tout benef !


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est vrai en plus !!!!  :hein:    :mouais:



Et ce qui est encore plus vrai, c'est que iMax vient de se faire arreter à l'aéroport de Genève, en possession d'une partie des archives de MacG. Il tentait au moment des faits d'embarquer dans un vol à destination de l'Australie, coiffé d'un passe montagne artistiquement décoré de la croix Suisse et vétu d'un blouson "Ricola" et de "Converse" rouges trois fois trop grandes aux pieds, lui donnant l'apparence d'un clown à la retraite. On se doute bien que cette tenue ridicule a attirée l'attention des forces de sécurité dont un membre est fidèle lecteur de macG (et de tous les artistes du cirque de Moscou qui se trouvaient là par hasard et furent scandalisés : on frisa l'incident diplomatique). C'est avec un grand plaisir qu'il vient de me transmettre l'info, et qu'il en soit ici remercié. Nous ne manquerons pas, evidemment, de vous tenir au courant de la suite des évenements.


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et ce qui est encore plus vrai, c'est que iMax vient de se faire arreter à l'aéroport de Genève, en possession d'une partie des archives de MacG. Il tentait au moment des faits d'embarquer dans un vol à destination de l'Australie, coiffé d'un passe montagne artistiquement décoré de la croix Suisse et vétu d'un blouson "Ricola" et de "Converse" rouges trois fois trop grandes aux pieds, lui donnant l'apparence d'un clown à la retraite. On se doute bien que cette tenue ridicule a attirée l'attention des forces de sécurité dont un membre est fidèle lecteur de macG (et de tous les artistes du cirque de Moscou qui se trouvaient là par hasard et furent scandalisés : on frisa l'incident diplomatique). C'est avec un grand plaisir qu'il vient de me transmettre l'info, et qu'il en soit ici remercié. Nous ne manquerons pas, evidemment, de vous tenir au courant de la suite des évenements.



bon, un modo suisse de moins ...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et ce qui est encore plus vrai, c'est que iMax vient de se faire arreter à l'aéroport de Genève, en possession d'une partie des archives de MacG. Il tentait au moment des faits d'embarquer dans un vol à destination de l'Australie, coiffé d'un passe montagne artistiquement décoré de la croix Suisse et vétu d'un blouson "Ricola" et de "Converse" rouges trois fois trop grandes aux pieds, lui donnant l'apparence d'un clown à la retraite. On se doute bien que cette tenue ridicule a attirée l'attention des forces de sécurité dont un membre est fidèle lecteur de macG (et de tous les artistes du cirque de Moscou qui se trouvaient là par hasard et furent scandalisés : on frisa l'incident diplomatique). C'est avec un grand plaisir qu'il vient de me transmettre l'info, et qu'il en soit ici remercié. Nous ne manquerons pas, evidemment, de vous tenir au courant de la suite des évenements.



Mon dieu ! Il faut en avoir gros sur le coeur pour vouloir cacher celà aux yeux de son propre frère afin qu'il ne comprenne pas po9urquoi son ban était puremement injustifé !


----------



## tatouille (20 Août 2004)

[mode amok] si tu bannis un suisse tu auras du chocolat [fin mode]


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> [mode amok] si tu bannis un suisse tu auras du chocolat [fin mode]



bon, j'entend amok qui arrive, mais pourquoi il veut te bannir ?


----------



## tatouille (20 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'entend amok qui arrive, mais pourquoi il veut te bannir ?



non c'est juste une histoire de savoir si on a le droit ou pas de citer le 3 eme age


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> [mode amok] si tu bannis un suisse tu auras du chocolat [fin mode]



Du chocolat belge j'espère parce que le suisse est devenu dégueulasse


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

L'émotion est vive en suisse après la découverte de ipodeur, séquestré dans une cave par son frère, le iMax de sinistre mémoire (déjà surnommé "le banni" par la population de son village). Le pauvre garçon, enfermé au sous-sol de la maison familliale avait bien tenté il y a quelques jours de lancer un appel au secours via des forums mondialement connus, mais cet appel était resté sans suite, imax s'étant empressé d'étouffer l'affaire. Un comité de soutien créé par le célèbre modérateur français Amok était en cours de réalisation, mais la Suisse ne faisant pas partie de l'UE, les démarches administratives trainaient, pour d'obscures raisons de "pinceaux et de peaux d'ours" (SIC).

Le malheureux n'ayant pas mangé depuis plusieurs jours était mince comme un fil à couper le beurre, ses pauvres jambes étaient comme deux coton-tiges et il avait avant de perdre connaissance eu le temps, dans un geste ultime, de noter sur les murs de son infecte geole "imax m'a tuer" à l'aide de cacao dillué dans du jus de cafard. Immédiatement conduit à la clinique vétérinaire de Lausanne, le martyr semble hors de danger.

("Suisse libre", aujourd'hui - Edition de 17 : 00)


----------



## Foguenne (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> .... je suis sûr qu'il y aura une petite place pour les accrocher à côté des "T-Sheuuuuuuurts mac Bidouiiiiiiillle"* !
> .....
> 
> 
> *Ceux qui étaient là comprendront !



héhé    

Je suppose que ce sera pareil cette année.    Un webmasterdentaire qui vend des t-shirts, c'est toujours drôle. 
Rien que pour ça je ne raterais pas l'AE.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et ce qui est encore plus vrai, c'est que iMax vient de se faire arreter à l'aéroport de Genève, en possession d'une partie des archives de MacG. Il tentait au moment des faits d'embarquer dans un vol à destination de l'Australie, coiffé d'un passe montagne artistiquement décoré de la croix Suisse et vétu d'un blouson "Ricola" et de "Converse" rouges trois fois trop grandes aux pieds, lui donnant l'apparence d'un clown à la retraite. On se doute bien que cette tenue ridicule a attirée l'attention des forces de sécurité dont un membre est fidèle lecteur de macG (et de tous les artistes du cirque de Moscou qui se trouvaient là par hasard et furent scandalisés : on frisa l'incident diplomatique). C'est avec un grand plaisir qu'il vient de me transmettre l'info, et qu'il en soit ici remercié. Nous ne manquerons pas, evidemment, de vous tenir au courant de la suite des évenements.



Ben c'est sur qu'avec sa clef USB en bois des alpages il s'est fait repéré de suite par la douane...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est sur qu'avec sa clef USB en bois des alpages il s'est fait repéré de suite par la douane...


Mouahahahahahaha


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> iMax t'apprend à te faire bannir en seulement 4 pages  Vu à la TV



Extraordinaire ! Grandiose ! Le mec qui compte ses pas jusqu'à la falaise ! 

Mackie, sur ce coup là tu as été grand, très grand !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est sur qu'avec sa clef USB en bois des alpages il s'est fait repéré de suite par la douane...



Mon Dieu ! Regardez son tee-shirt c'est un signe de reconnaissance ! Le Webo fondu * ?!   


* traduire Webo et son crouton trempé dans le fromage à fondue de 12 ans d'âge


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'émotion est vive en suisse après la découverte de ipodeur, séquestré dans une cave par son frère, le iMax de sinistre mémoire (déjà surnommé "le banni" par la population de son village). Le pauvre garçon, enfermé au sous-sol de la maison familliale avait bien tenté il y a quelques jours de lancer un appel au secours via des forums mondialement connus, mais cet appel était resté sans suite, imax s'étant empressé d'étouffer l'affaire. Un comité de soutien créé par le célèbre modérateur français Amok était en cours de réalisation, mais la Suisse ne faisant pas partie de l'UE, les démarches administratives trainaient, pour d'obscures raisons de "pinceaux et de peaux d'ours" (SIC).
> 
> Le malheureux n'ayant pas mangé depuis plusieurs jours était mince comme un fil à couper le beurre, ses pauvres jambes étaient comme deux coton-tiges et il avait avant de perdre connaissance eu le temps, dans un geste ultime, de noter sur les murs de son infecte geole "imax m'a tuer" à l'aide de cacao dillué dans du jus de cafard. Immédiatement conduit à la clinique vétérinaire de Lausanne, le martyr semble hors de danger.
> 
> ("Suisse libre", aujourd'hui - Edition de 17 : 00)



iPodeur si tu m'entends viens à la cellule de l'Organisation d'Urgence contre le Ban Abusif (OUBA). Jai cet après-midi complété définitivement le dossier sur les abus et autres horreurs que ton frère à déjà fait sur ce forum, lui qui t'a accusé de foutre le bordel (mouhahahahaha).

Ton cri du coeur nous a ému, avec de telles preuves tu n'auras aucun mal à plaider ta cause auprès des Administrateurs de ce site dédié à la liberté (Gribouille, tu sors). Tu peux au moins réclamer le déclassement d'iMax vers la catégorie des ex-Modérateurs Sans Tenue (e-MST), ceux dont le nom est en gris clair pour les marquer tel la tonte à la Libération.


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

Bon, je crois que nous sommes tous d'accord : iMax remporte haut le piolet le "Chamois d'or 2004". 

Félicitations aux autres concurrents dont la deception est visible, mais avouons que cette année nous avions un champion surentraîné qu'il était impossible de battre. Des tests antidopage sont en cours.

Rendez-vous l'année prochaine !


----------



## tatouille (20 Août 2004)

pourquoi ce racisme primaire envers gribouille

c'est quand meme le maitre du monde
quel manque de respect


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Extraordinaire ! Grandiose ! Le mec qui compte ses pas jusqu'à la falaise !
> 
> Mackie, sur ce coup là tu as été grand, très grand !



Du grand art effectivement... un suspens Hitchcockien presque...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> iPodeur si tu m'entends viens à la cellule de l'Organisation d'Urgence contre le Ban Abusif (OUBA). Jai cet après-midi complété définitivement le dossier sur les abus et autres horreurs que ton frère à déjà fait sur ce forum, lui qui t'a accusé de foutre le bordel (mouhahahahaha).
> 
> Ton cri du coeur nous a ému, avec de telles preuves tu n'auras aucun mal à plaider ta cause auprès des Administrateurs de ce site dédié à la liberté (Gribouille, tu sors). Tu peux au moins réclamer le déclassement d'iMax vers la catégorie des ex-Modérateurs Sans Tenue (e-MST), ceux dont le nom est en gris clair pour les marquer tel la tonte à la Libération.



Imax arborant un tee-shirt qui en dis long sur une éventuelle filière suisse, le grand détective Mackie débauché par la cellule de l'Organisation d'Urgence contre le Ban Abusif (OUBA), enquête dans les milieux clandestins des revendeurs de fromages. En effet depuis son plus jeune âge il tente un élevage d'acariens du fromage dans son apparetment et sa réputation n'est plus à faire. Sans compter qu'il est habitué depuis aux endroits sombres et humides. 


PS: Super


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Extraordinaire ! Grandiose ! Le mec qui compte ses pas jusqu'à la falaise !
> 
> Mackie, sur ce coup là tu as été grand, très grand !



    <---- Cliquez


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Du grand art effectivement... un suspens Hitchcockien presque...



Je dirais plutôt un épisode de l'inspecteur Colombo : tu connais la fin, tu suis le cheminement pour y arriver et il n'y a que le coupable pour ne pas voir qu'il est en train de se faire serrer lentement mais surement ! 

Mackie, tel un anaconda qui repte vers l'imax, et l'autre, tranquille : "  " , remuant la queue au milieu de l'autoroute !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> <---- Cliquez


Trop ça !

Allez un petit rappel !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je crois que nous sommes tous d'accord : iMax remporte haut le piolet le "Chamois d'or 2004".
> 
> Félicitations aux autres concurrents dont la deception est visible, mais avouons que cette année nous avions un champion surentraîné qu'il était impossible de battre. Des tests antidopage sont en cours.
> 
> Rendez-vous l'année prochaine !



Tu nous montres son trophé????


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

J'imagine la tête qu'il a fait lorsque le mackie l'a chopé dans ses projos de DCA 

124, 123, 122... (FLASH, cible en acquisition, feu !)

_ Vous n'êtes plus autorisé à poster dans ces forums_

Suivi du MP lapidaire et définitif :"tu ma chercher, je té bany. aba lé suises. Signé Mackie, modérateur (é byentô admin)"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Suivi du MP lapidaire et définitif :"tu ma chercher, je té bany. aba lé suises. Signé Mackie"


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

On est là, en train de se marrer, mais je vous dis pas à l'époque... Il a manqué de fissurer un enjoliveur, le mackie, lorsqu'il est tombé sur les posts de l'iMax. Pourtant il était arrivé de bonne humeur : il avait trouvé un habit de ver luisant en soldes*. Foguenne qui était a ce moment là dans la salle de controle a shooté une image vite fait :







Dieu merci, nous étions plusieurs pour le maîtriser. Il hurlait "léssé moi le banyr a vi, je veu me le fair" (son orthographe s'entend, c'est assez incroyable d'ailleurs. Souvent lorsqu'il rencontre quelqu'un on lui demande de quel pays il vient).

Alors croyez moi, l'Imax s'en est tiré à bon compte.

* Hélas, benjamin qui passait par là lui a demandé de l'oter sur le champ : Mackie n'a pas le droit de s'habiller en rouge. Du coup il ne l'a porté qu'une fois, lors d'une étrange invitation : le zoo de Vincennes l'invitait à assister a l'accouplement de deux canards en captivité. Le pauvre mackie ne s'en est jamais remis mais les canards vont bien. Un de leur fils est d'ailleurs rentré à l'université cette année.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



Pareil


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

Amok pur premium a dit:
			
		

> * Hélas, benjamin qui passait par là lui a demandé de l'oter sur le champ : Mackie n'a pas le droit de s'habiller en rouge. Du coup il ne l'a porté qu'une fois, lors d'une étrange invitation : le zoo de Vincennes l'invitait à assister a l'accouplement de deux canards en captivité. Le pauvre mackie ne s'en est jamais remis mais les canards vont bien. Un de leur fils est d'ailleurs rentré à l'université cette année.




    L'Amok est en TRÈS grande forme


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'Amok est TRÈS en grande forme



Oui. On l'appelle "la théière".


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> les canards vont bien. Un de leur fils est d'ailleurs rentré à l'université cette année.



je confirme. j'espère que mackie s'est bien remis de ses émotions et que son analyse se déroule dans de bonnes conditions. quant à mes études, j'ai beaucoup de mal à les rattraper.


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Oubliez donc vos rustres manières.
> Je suis certaine que vous vous efforcez de passer pour des ours, alors que vous avez forcément de nombreuses qualités.
> 
> Laissez tomber le masque et montrez moi que vous êtes capables d'attentions les plus délicates.
> ...


 Moi aussi je veux bien me faire inviter :love: :love: :love:

Alors, qui? :love:


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je veux bien me faire inviter :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Alors, qui? :love:



moi


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Hum... eh quoi... avancez quelque chose de plus concret, ça veut dire quoi ça "moi" ?  :love:

Faut proposer un beau diner etc... c tout ça quoi :rateau: :love:


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Jambon, chips, yaourt nature sans sucre, et hop au lit


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Jambon, chips, yaourt nature sans sucre, et hop au lit



et le verre d'eau, alors


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Jambon, chips, yaourt nature sans sucre, et hop au lit


 Hum... tu vas vite en besogne toi...  j'suis pas au régime hein moah :love: :love: :love:

J'aime bien la gastronomie :love: :rateau: 

Va falloir vous apprendre à vivre hein les geeks


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

pas que ca a faire


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Hum... tu vas vite en besogne toi...  j'suis pas au régime hein moah :love: :love: :love:
> 
> J'aime bien la gastronomie :love: :rateau:
> 
> Va falloir vous apprendre à vivre hein les geeks



The best restaurant in Switzerland... but very expensive too.


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> pas que ca a faire



C'est que nous les femmes on a le sens de la romance que vous avez perdu    :rateau: :modo:


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est que nous les femmes on a le sens de la romance que vous avez perdu    :rateau: :modo:



j'ai failli te croire dis donc


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

T'es vraiment un macho hein toah :love: :love:

t'es comme tous les autres...  :rateau: :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> The best restaurant in Switzerland... but very expensive too.



Juste à côté de chez moi et en plus, il s'appelle pareil :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Juste à côté de chez moi et en plus, il s'appelle pareil :rateau:



Il y a un restaurant "iMax" ? En plus ?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Juste à côté de chez moi et en plus, il s'appelle pareil :rateau:



Ton compte est bon...   :casse:



			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Juste à côté de chez moi et en plus, il s'appelle pareil :rateau:


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un restaurant "iMax" ? En plus ?



Oui.

19/20 au Gault Millau ainsi que 3 étoiles au Michelin.  

Qui dit mieux ?


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Ton frere il en pense quoi ??  D


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> T'es vraiment un macho hein toah :love: :love:
> 
> t'es comme tous les autres...  :rateau: :mouais: :rateau:



Si tu crois que ca c'est du machisme, tu dois avoir moins de douze ans 

Je veux bien que tu m'offres le resto, miss, mais tu as interet à resserer les vis de tes starting- blocks, parce que là tu es bien partie pour prendre un faux départ !


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Je taqune Bassou mon grand, puis j'ai pas dit que je cherchais à inviter mais à me faire inviter   :love:  

C'est pas la même chose


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Ca serait bien la 1ere fois que je verrais l'amok débourser un centime


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait bien la 1ere fois que je verrais l'amok débourser un centime



Ce serait la première fois que tu me verrais tout court !


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je taqune Bassou mon grand, puis j'ai pas dit que je cherchais à inviter mais à me faire inviter   :love:
> 
> C'est pas la même chose



Raah lovely !  Celle là elle est trop facile : je vous la laisse, elle n'est même pas rodée!


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait bien la 1ere fois que je verrais l'amok débourser un centime



moi je l'ai vu sortir plus


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je taqune Bassou mon grand, puis j'ai pas dit que je cherchais à inviter mais à me faire inviter   :love:



tu a un préférence pour le restaurant ?   :love:


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait la première fois que tu me verrais tout court !



j'espere pouvoir échanger mon fluide manuel très prochainement avec le tient


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a un préférence pour le restaurant ?   :love:


 euhhhhh... ...hum...  :rateau:

Je te fais confiance, mais pas le MacDo   :love: loool


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je te fais confiance



Euh.... il s'agit de mackie quand meme  

Imprudence de la jeunesse sans nul doute


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Euh.... il s'agit de mackie quand meme
> 
> Imprudence de la jeunesse sans nul doute



note, emmené bassman au grec en face de mon ancien lycée  (prévoir un téléphone pour le samu)


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Euh.... il s'agit de mackie quand meme
> 
> Imprudence de la jeunesse sans nul doute


 C'est pas parce qu'on m'emmène diner que c'est dans la poche... il faut me mériter vois-tu... 

Je suis très exigeante  :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je suis très exigeante  :love:



note : sortir la visa premier


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Raah lovely !  Celle là elle est trop facile : je vous la laisse, elle n'est même pas rodée!



Qui a dit que l'Amok était un canis lupus facile !


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> note : sortir la visa premier


 Pas rien qu'avec ce que je mange mais pour tout  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> note : sortir la visa premier



C'est une bonne approche il semblerait Mackie


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Narf© :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bonne approche il semblerait Mackie



pourquoi ? tu viens aussi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ? tu viens aussi ?



Non Mackie


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

(donc si je me fais inviter par deux geeks... ça risque d'être un très très bon resto  )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Quand tu auras bien mangé avec tes deux clowns, tu pourras me rejoindre pour finir la soirée Angie


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Mmmm... et c'est quoi le plan de la soirée?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> (donc si je me fais inviter par deux geeks... ça risque d'être un très très bon resto  )



Seuls les geeks peuvent ressentir le BESOIN de t'inviter.


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Seuls les geeks peuvent ressentir le BESOIN de t'inviter.



les filles ne t'intéresse pas ?


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

seul les teckels l'interressent


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> seul les teckels l'interressent



males ou femelles les teckels ??


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> males ou femelles les teckels ??



la vrai question serai plutot : faut-il castré les teckels ?


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

to bescherelle or not to bescherelle Mackie ??


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> to bescherelle or not to bescherelle Mackie ??



chut, il dort en calant l'armoire


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

Et Becherelle rime avec Teckel bien sur...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

C'est pas tout ça... mais j'ai pas encore mangé ce soir... ... Vais me faire une fondue, tiens.  :casse:


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2004)

Mangeons léger et équilibré avec WebO 

_Je file, je dois avoir une pizza surgelée au congélateur _


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas tout ça... mais j'ai pas encore mangé ce soir... ... Vais me faire une fondue, tiens.  :casse:


 C'est lourd et c'est gras tout ça


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

_Les miracles de la censure..._
C'est bien pasque j'suis gentil.... Sinon, ca s'appelait du 2eme degré (voir plus)


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est lourd et c'est gras tout ça



 Je comptais pas la manger ce soir (l'autre soir c'était un délire  )...  Par contre, je me ferais bien un carpaccio sur une terrasse au bord du lac... 

La fondue: seulement en hiver, au froid.


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2004)

A cette heure-ci ? 

Je crois que tu vas pouvoir te faire ta fondue


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je comptais pas la manger ce soir (l'autre soir c'était un délire  )...  Par contre, je me ferais bien un carpaccio sur une terrasse au bord du lac...
> 
> La fondue: seulement en hiver, au froid.


 Par contre carpacio, là ça commence à devenir intéressant :rateau: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Par contre carpacio, là ça commence à devenir intéressant :rateau: :love:



J'en mange souvent à midi ces jours... Sur la terrasse, vue sur le lac... In the sun...   :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (21 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'en mange souvent à midi ces jours... Sur la terrasse, vue sur le lac... In the sun...   :rateau:


[mode non froissable meme apres lavage]
C'est formidable c'que vous faites chef
[/mode non froissable, rincage tissu delicat]


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Août 2004)

Narf© :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> [mode non froissable meme apres lavage]
> C'est formidable c'que vous faites chef
> [/mode non froissable, rincage tissu delicat]



C'est malin ça...   Bon, c'était quoi le sujet?...


----------



## Bassman (21 Août 2004)

c'etait la bouffe  

J'mangerais bien une bonne côte de Boeuf


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Août 2004)

Vas-y pour une délicieuse salade du Périgord et un verre de bubulles :love: :love: (champagne de préférence, hum...  :rateau: lol )


----------



## Bassman (21 Août 2004)

peux pu le champagne moi 
J'en ai n peu abusé lors d'une réception pour fêter un titre de rugby, et depuis l'odeur m'incommode


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> peux pu le champagne moi
> J'en ai n peu abusé lors d'une réception pour fêter un titre de rugby, et depuis l'odeur m'incommode



t'es pas obligé de le sentir... t'as cas juste le boire !!


----------



## Bassman (21 Août 2004)

ah ben je bois une goutte et Raouuuuuuuuuuuuul


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> peux pu le champagne moi
> J'en ai n peu abusé lors d'une réception pour fêter un titre de rugby, et depuis l'odeur m'incommode


 Je te déconseille aussi fameusement un alcool belge local nommé Pécket :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

Très mauvais souvenirs


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je te déconseille aussi fameusement un alcool belge local nommé Pécket :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> Très mauvais souvenirs



On verra ça à l'AES Liège...  On ira à la Maison du Péket...


----------



## Bassman (21 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je te déconseille aussi fameusement un alcool belge local nommé Pécket :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> Très mauvais souvenirs



J'connais ca le pecket, BackCat m'a fait gouter


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'connais ca le pecket, BackCat m'a fait gouter



Gouter ca va Bassman.. mais crois moi... une biture au Peket, c'est 24 hrs de Tomawak assurrées  :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les filles ne t'intéresse pas ?



Les filles ???

Si !!

Mais qui parlait de fille ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Gouter ca va Bassman.. mais crois moi... une biture au Peket, c'est 24 hrs de Tomawak assurrées  :hein:


 J'en ai un très mauvais souvenir...  

Tout a senti le Pécket autour de moi pendant une semaine :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2004)

En fait, je n'ai aucune idée de ce qu'est un Péket... j'ai compris que c'étais un alcool... mais c'est si terrible que ça?  J'en ai seulement entendu parler dans _Les Deschiens_. C'est meilleur que le Gibolin?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je suis très exigeante  :love:


Mon dieu


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin ça...   Bon, c'était quoi le sujet?...



Tu serais pas un peu susceptible toi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> [mode non froissable meme apres lavage]
> C'est formidable c'que vous faites chef
> [/mode non froissable, rincage tissu delicat]



Bassou tu fait tes classes ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je veux bien me faire inviter :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Alors, qui? :love:





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a un préférence pour le restaurant ?   :love:



quel dieu d'la drague le mackie, toujours a étonner avec des surprises


----------



## poildep (22 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je n'ai aucune idée de ce qu'est un Péket... j'ai compris que c'étais un alcool... mais c'est si terrible que ça?  J'en ai seulement entendu parler dans _Les Deschiens_. C'est meilleur que le Gibolin?


ça fait à peu près 30°. C'est de l'alcool de genièvre. C'est pas si terrible :sleep: mais assez traître si tu le bois fruité. :casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quel dieu d'la drague le mackie, toujours a étonner avec des surprises


 Tu trouves que c un dieu de la drague toi?   

Il a encore beaucoup à apprendre ce petit moi je dis :love:


----------



## Bassman (22 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça fait à peu près 30°. C'est de l'alcool de genièvre. C'est pas si terrible :sleep: mais assez traître si tu le bois fruité. :casse:



Sinon y'a toujours la grappa de gjouvenat, un souvenir qui nous fait monter les larmes aux yeux a chaque fois qu'on l'evoque avec BackCat. Le genre de truc qui te ferais serrer un moteur, qui degraisse le plus gras, et decape tout. Il paraitrait que ca se bois, on a essayé, c'est bien la seule bouteille qu'on ai jamais reussi a finir avec Back


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Août 2004)

Jamais réussi à en boire un verre ce truc...  c trop doûteux  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait bien la 1ere fois que je verrais l'amok débourser un centime





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je l'ai vu sortir plus



Merci mon Mackie : pour un peu le nioub me collerait une réput' de radin !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

Et voilà ! je post dans ce thread en toute innocence et je me retrouve au restau avec un mec


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouves que c un dieu de la drague toi?
> 
> Il a encore beaucoup à apprendre ce petit moi je dis :love:



Eh bien moi je ne trouve pas : il a de solides bases et apprend très vite. Un exemple ? Tu dis "je suis exigeante", il répond, "OK, je sors la Gold", ce qui prouve qu'il assimile parfaitement le langage féminin. Il n'y a pas si longtemps il n'avait pas ce genre de reflexes et tel qu'il est barré dans peu il va nous griller la politesse à tous.


----------



## jin.roh (23 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sinon y'a toujours la grappa de gjouvenat, un souvenir qui nous fait monter les larmes aux yeux a chaque fois qu'on l'evoque avec BackCat. Le genre de truc qui te ferais serrer un moteur, qui degraisse le plus gras, et decape tout. Il paraitrait que ca se bois, on a essayé, c'est bien la seule bouteille qu'on ai jamais reussi a finir avec Back


 j'ai gouté un saké ce wk... aie aie bobo il etait fort le salaud


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> j'ai gouté un saké ce wk... aie aie bobo il etait fort le salaud




Faut pas faire subir a ta glotte de hamster ce genre de traitement bonhomme : c'est plutôt une boisson d'homme, ca ! le dernière fois que j'ai vu quelqu'un se ravitailler a ce genre de pompe, c'était Evil. Après un cent mètres papillon dans la baignoire il a voulu s'entrainer au lancer du marteau en tenant bengilli par les oreilles. Nous n'avons pas été assez de deux pour le maitriser et sauver les pavillons de notre bien aimé administrateur. Du coup le Doc a boudé et en a profité pour manger 3 cafards qu'il a trouvé morts dans la rue, avant de tomber d'un seul coup les bras en croix au milieu de la chaussée.


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas faire subir a ta glotte de hamster ce genre de traitement bonhomme : c'est plutôt une boisson d'homme, ca !


 Arretes de le Saké comme ca amok


----------



## jin.roh (23 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas faire subir a ta glotte de hamster ce genre de traitement bonhomme : c'est plutôt une boisson d'homme, ca !


uhuh  le rhum c'etait du sirop a coté n'empeche 

 bon faut que jme mette au boulot


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

Mackie étant actuellement sur son lieu de travail m'a chargé de poster la petite annonce suivante :


_suite a relouquing du site ven ancient tisheurte macG (vieu logho) colector. miza a pri : 50 euros. Me contacté sur ebay_  

====

A ce propos, et puisque nous en sommes à discuter diner, je vous rappelle qu'il est encore possible d'acheter des tickets pour assister au repas de gribouille sur le stand du pommier. Ces tickets vous permettent de le regarder avaler un plat de calamars sans s'aider des mains. Petit rappel (exclu MacG) : ces tickets vous autorisent également l'entrée a la soirée de cloture au cours de laquelle vous assisterez au lachage d'un Web'O et d'un iMax en parfait état de fonctionnement (l'un en panoplie de cotelette de veau, l'autre portant des sous-vetements confectionnés dans une tranche de jambon)  au centre d'un chenil.

Les ventes de billets pour assister à son réveil à l'hotel sont par contre terminées. Pour ceux qui s'y sont pris trop tard, une vidéocassette de l'evenement sera disponible a la vente dès la fin de l'AE. Cette cassette comportera de nombreux bonus : Gribouille se mouchant en achetant des chaussures, dansant la carmagnole en tenue de provencale sur un bateau mouche, mettant la panique dans une maison de retraite déguisé en squelette avec une grande faux etc... reservez dès aujourd'hui votre exemplaire.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

Si je peux lui balancer des trucs à la figure, je prends le reste des tickets


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

Je revend mon billet, je l'ai déjà vu faire ça avec des anchois au vinaigre


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

j'achete ton ticket alors SM


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

Tu le veux pour Grib' ou pour le lacher de suisses ?


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

Le lacher de suisses 

Mais ca dure pas trop longtemps ce lâcher ???


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

Ça ça dépend des chiens


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

C'est hyper rapide : les clebs sont affamés et il s'agit de ratiers. Mais après tu te fends la poire pendant des mois et tu peux dire : "j'y étais" !


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

En deuxieme partie il y a un combat de nioubs a qui on raconte que le vainqueur sera admin. Crois moi que c'est sanglant a mort vu qu'ils n'ont droit comme arme qu'a des piques de fondue. Le seul problème est qu'on a beau raconter à mackie que c'est de la flute, a chaque fois il se pointe avec la rage au ventre et une armure découpée dans un baril de lessive*. On est obligé de l'enfermer et comme c'est lui qui fait les commentaires sur radio pommier en esperanto, ca fout la zone.

* Il faut voir ca une fois dans sa vie : vu qu'il est raide mort du keynote au dernier jour de l'AE, il s'emmelle les pédales et enfile sa tenue de gladiateur "persil anti rédéposition" à l'envers. Résultat: les jambes sont au dessus des bras et il se déplace comme un crabe. Vu de loin l'illusion est parfaite et cela a failli créer un incident. Veejee qui adore les fruits de mer l'a lors de l'AE 2003 directement collé sur un barbecue et le pauvre mackie n'a du son salut qu'a l'intervention de Golf.


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

Ah je veux voir le combat de nioub'

Est ce que c'est toi Amok qui fera le speaker ??


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah je veux voir le combat de nioub'
> 
> Est ce que c'est toi Amok qui fera le speaker ??



je ne crois pas non : j'ai une scéance de dédicaces de posts à la même heure !


----------



## cl97 (23 Août 2004)

moi je m'occupe de tenir les paris


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> moi je m'occupe de tenir les paris



Du Lyonnais 100% pur souche !


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je ne crois pas non : j'ai une scéance de dédicaces de posts à la même heure !


  A voui j'ai failli moi aussi oublier que j'avais une seance de dedicasses au stand du pommier...Superstar oblige


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

c'est qui qui met le pousse en bas à la fin du combat ?


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

allez va, je me devouerais


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui qui met le pousse en bas à la fin du combat ?



Bah mon Super, t'as mis ton short à l'envers ce matin ? Tu as les trois bandes qui zigzaguent ?! On t'a pas remonté le ressort et tu as le coucou qui chante l'hymne italien ?!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah mon Super, t'as mis ton short à l'envers ce matin ? Tu as les trois bandes qui zigzaguent ?! On t'a pas remonté le ressort et tu as le coucou qui chante l'hymne italien ?!


je t'explique meme pas le temps qu'il m'a fallu pour retrouver mon login


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je t'explique meme pas le temps qu'il m'a fallu pour retrouver mon login



Tu l'as retrouvé ce qui prouve que tu as encore quelques neurones valides même s'ils ont un petit côté haricot sauteur


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je t'explique meme pas le temps qu'il m'a fallu pour retrouver mon login



Bon, petit test : 

1 -Tu cliques sur "répondre" (en bas de ce post)
2 -Tu tapes ton login, et le plus rapidement possible tu cliques sur "envoyer la réponse".

Si tu fais ca en moins de 3 secondes, c'est bon. Sinon tu reprends à : 1 !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien moi je ne trouve pas : il a de solides bases et apprend très vite. Un exemple ? Tu dis "je suis exigeante", il répond, "OK, je sors la Gold", ce qui prouve qu'il assimile parfaitement le langage féminin. Il n'y a pas si longtemps il n'avait pas ce genre de reflexes et tel qu'il est barré dans peu il va nous griller la politesse à tous.



Une petite comparaison d'approvisionnement serait peut être la bienvenue histoire de ne pas décevoir la demoiselle ccp (contre carte pleine)... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, petit test :
> 
> 1 -Tu cliques sur "répondre" (en bas de ce post)
> 2 -Tu tapes ton login, et le plus rapidement possible tu cliques sur "envoyer la réponse".
> ...



Tu es dur là ! Il n'a pas répondu ça doit faire au moins quatre tentatives infructueuses ! De là à ce qu'il décide de revêtir le bidon de lessive de Mackie !


----------



## camisol (23 Août 2004)

Ca vous ennuie si je reprends les choses depuis le début ?
Parce que j'ai quelques questions. 

Et d'abord, une précaution d'usage. Ne pas trop boire, hein ? Se rappeler qu'en 1981, les Dead Kennedys ont sorti ce magnifique single au titre évocateur : *Too drunk to fuck.*.. 
(pour les afficionados, un titre repris dans _Give me convenience or give me death_, ce qui est aussi en rapport avc la question posée... Pour les plus béotiens, la reprise de Nouvelle Vague du dit titre constituera donc une bonne entrée en matière, et mes excuses à ceux à qui j'ai dit que le morceau était de Nina Hagen, elle n'a fait que le reprendre.)

Donc, une ou deux questions.

1. Pourquoi faut-il inviter à dîner ?
2. Qu'est-ce qu'Elisa entend par "prendre les choses en main" ? Les réponses me laissent encore sur ma faim.

3. Et une question plus singulière :



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question avant de répondre: on baise avant ou après le resto? c'est important pour la suite....



T'as jamais essayé "Pendant" ?

Allez, je vous laisse.


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

Pas bête le pendant..... faudra essayer ca


----------



## poildep (23 Août 2004)

C'est ici le sondage "fromage ou dessert" ?


----------



## ToMacLaumax (23 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici le sondage "fromage ou dessert" ?



  fromage


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

on prendra le dessert au lit


----------



## jin.roh (23 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> on prendra le dessert au lit


 oublies pas le pti dej' !


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

ca c'est pour le lendemain 
 8h : sortir du lit le plus doucement possible, enfiler un jean, prendre 10 euros dans le portefeuille, descendre acheter les croissants, remontrer, preparer le tit dej dans le secret le plus absolu, virer le jean, rentrer dans le lit le plus doucement possible, laisser l'odeur du café faire son effet, deguster chaud


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ca c'est pour le lendemain
> 8h : sortir du lit le plus doucement possible, enfiler un jean, prendre 10 euros dans le portefeuille, descendre acheter les croissants, remontrer, preparer le tit dej dans le secret le plus absolu, virer le jean, rentrer dans le lit le plus doucement possible, laisser l'odeur du café faire son effet, deguster chaud


 Narf!© :love: ça c'est romantik comme scénarfio  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> on prendra le dessert au lit


La position de l'époisse ?


----------



## poildep (23 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ca c'est pour le lendemain
> 8h : sortir du lit le plus doucement possible, enfiler un jean, prendre 10 euros dans le portefeuille


Moi, je la réveille pour lui demander de m'avancer la tune :rose:


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

Le dessert pas le fromage mouflette 

La piece montée, ou le boudoir tournant a la limite


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je la réveille pour lui demander de m'avancer la tune :rose:



Moi je l'envoie chercher les croissants.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi je l'envoie chercher les croissants.



Et moi je lui demande de m'apporter le bol de café en équilibre sur la tête et le plateau entre les dents avec croissants, jus d'orange etc... Je vous laisse deviner à quoi lui serviront ses mains


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

a nettoyer le sol pendant ce temps ?


----------



## camisol (23 Août 2004)

Vous prenez vraiment le petit déjeuner avec toutes vos partenaires de jeu ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Vous prenez vraiment le petit déjeuner avec toutes vos partenaires de jeu ?


Faut bien les nourir avant l'effort


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi je l'envoie chercher les croissants.


Ah je vois que t'as une porte qui se referme automatiquement


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien les nourir avant l'effort



Ah bon ! Je sais que dans certaines parties du globe l'eau s'écoule à l'envers mais j'avoue que je ne connaissais pas cette coutume suisse ! Remarquez ceci explique peut être certaines choses concernant l'omniprésence des coucous et la nécessité d'en fabriquer, voire d'en posséder un ! Aussi faut-il avant penser à le remonter avant, afin qu'il sonne, de façon à ne pas prendre le petit déjeuner à 23h mais bien à 11h du matin !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah je vois que t'as une porte qui se referme automatiquement



Et dans les deux sens pour l'aspect pratique de la chose !


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

rien n'empeche de reprendre des forces pour remettre ca derriere non plus


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> .... reprendre des forces pour remettre ca derriere ...


Tu pourrais faire un schéma ?


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

www.kamasutra.com


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> www.kamasutra.com



J'ai dit mains libres, pas roue libre Bassou    :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

On peut en faire des choses avec juste les mains libres


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

on n'est pas dans un forum technique bassou


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah je vois que t'as une porte qui se referme automatiquement



Mais non, mais non !


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on n'est pas dans un forum technique bassou


 Oups pardon


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, mais non !



Tu veux dire que tu laisses entrer les croissants d'abord mais que tu lui dis que tu aurais bien aimé un petit pain au chocolat aussi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf!© :love: ça c'est romantik comme scénarfio  :love: :love: :love:


 Romantique... ça dépend dans quel portefeuille il prend les 10 euros


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Août 2004)

Ca pue la testostérone ici dites donc    :rateau:


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que tu laisses entrer les croissants d'abord mais que tu lui dis que tu aurais bien aimé un petit pain au chocolat aussi



Oui, elle pose ca à côté du pieu et ensuite elle rentre chez sa mère sans oublier d'effacer ses empreintes sur la poignée de porte !


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Romantique... ça dépend dans quel portefeuille il prend les 10 euros


 A merde, tu as donc vu les 30 euros que je t'ai "emprunté" pour le dessert au barbeuk la derniere fois ??


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca pue la testostérone ici dites donc    :rateau:



dois-je subodorer que c'est une odeur qui vous est famillière ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, elle pose ca à côté du pieu et ensuite elle rentre chez sa mère sans oublier d'effacer ses empreintes sur la poignée de porte !




 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca pue la testostérone ici dites donc    :rateau:


Ben c'est toi qui a demandé


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Août 2004)

C'est pas moi qui ai commencé à parler de lit et de cascades  hum... un peu de sérieux quoi    :love:

Bande de geeks en chaleurs    :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas moi qui ai commencé à parler de lit et de cascades  hum... un peu de sérieux quoi    :love:
> 
> Bande de geeks en chaleurs    :rateau:


faut bien remplir vu que tout a été dit page 1


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Août 2004)

Je lis un peu trop en diagonale à mon avis


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas moi qui ai commencé à parler de lit et de cascades  hum... un peu de sérieux quoi    :love:
> 
> Bande de geeks en chaleurs    :rateau:



De lits en cascades


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je lis un peu trop en diagonale à mon avis



Tant que c'est une droite et pas une courbe ça peut aller, sinon tu risques de te perdre en circonvolutions !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

Tu as tors MOdern, ce thread est un délice dans son ensemble je te le conseille en entier


----------



## MrStone (23 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ce thread est un délice dans son ensemble



C'est un euphémisme  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

Ouais. Enfin ça confine quand même à l'onanisme non ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tors MOdern, ce thread est un délice dans son ensemble je te le conseille en entier


 Je n'en doute pas SM :love: je te croirais bien sur parole :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> je te croirais bien sur parole :love:


Elle est folle !


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle est folle !


 :modo: Nota Bene: "Croirais" est au conditionnel, pas au futur simple ni au présent  :modo:

 faut réviser le bescherelle hein ma poule :love:   :rateau:


----------



## ToMacLaumax (23 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Nota Bene: "Croirais" est au conditionnel, pas au futur simple ni au présent  :modo:
> 
> faut réviser le bescherelle hein ma poule :love:   :rateau:



4 4 4 7 1 9 :hein:   

ok je sors


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

Ma poule... mon lapin... Tu fais dans le fermier en ce moment Angie ?  Bon. Un restaurant Bio anti-OGN alors ?

(au fait ? Je rêve ou tu as changé ta signature ??  )


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouves que c un dieu de la drague toi?
> 
> Il a encore beaucoup à apprendre ce petit moi je dis :love:



Les filles croient toujours pouvoir donner des leçons de drague.. c'est une grossière erreur, elles ont déjà beaucoup de mal à la reconnaitre...on est donc loin, trés loin, d'en apprécier la qualité....


----------



## poildep (23 Août 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. Enfin ça confine quand même à l'onanisme non ?


... intellectuel, l'onanisme, juste intellectuel.


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

quoiqu'un bon onanisme c'est pas sementiquement desagreable....


(sisi relisez la definition de l'onanisme)


----------



## camisol (23 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> quoiqu'un bon onanisme c'est pas sementiquement desagreable....
> 
> 
> (sisi relisez la definition de l'onanisme)



Tu as raison. Je connais des plumes qui en parlent très bien.


----------



## poildep (23 Août 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison. Je connais des plumes qui en parlent très bien.


Ta prochaine prose ?


----------



## camisol (23 Août 2004)

non. J'en parle assez mal. Et ceux qui en parlent bien autour de moi sont assez grands pour savoir où l'écrire...



....autour de moi...  elle est bonne, celle-là


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les filles croient toujours pouvoir donner des leçons de drague.. c'est une grossière erreur, elles ont déjà beaucoup de mal à la reconnaitre...on est donc loin, trés loin, d'en apprécier la qualité....


 Peux-tu alors m'expliquer pourquoi elles sont celles qui doivent faire le premier pas à l'heure actuelle? C'est moi qui ai à le faire 9 fois sur 10 et je peux te dire que j'en ai marre...


----------



## MrStone (24 Août 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> [...] Et ceux qui en parlent bien autour de moi sont assez grands pour savoir où l'écrire...
> [...]



'tention aux éclaboussures 




:rose: :rateau:


----------



## poildep (24 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Peux-tu alors m'expliquer pourquoi elles sont celles qui doivent faire le premier pas à l'heure actuelle? C'est moi qui ai à le faire 9 fois sur 10 et je peux te dire que j'en ai marre...


T'as qu'à choisir tout de suite le 10eme !


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Peux-tu alors m'expliquer pourquoi elles sont celles qui doivent faire le premier pas à l'heure actuelle? C'est moi qui ai à le faire 9 fois sur 10 et je peux te dire que j'en ai marre...



Parce que pendant des centaines d'années cela a été l'inverse et qu'il est temps que ca change.

Parce que si il y a des nanas plein les rues, il est beaucoup plus difficile de trouver une femme et qu'on réserve nos forces de frappe pour celles-là.

Parce que c'est beaucoup plus pratique et bien moins fatiguant.

Parce que le fait d'avoir _simplement envie de tirer un coup_ ne mérite pas tous les efforts que vous exigez lorsque c'est à nous d'engager le duel.

Parce que dès que l'on vous drague vous transformez dans 90% des cas l'approche en rapport de force (il propose, mais je dispose et si en plus il y a combat de mâles, c'est top).

Parce que finalement ca marche très bien comme ca, et qu'on est pas en manque : si tu fais ta mijaurée, tes copines ne vont pas se gener et réver à une époque révolue où il suffisait de prendre l'air réveuse dans un champ de blé pour voir débarquer un con sur un cheval blanc : le troisième millénaire est là. C'est a tes copines que tu dois en vouloir, pas à nous !

Parce que vous avez passé votre temps a nous expliquer que les mecs et les nanas étaient rigoureusement identiques. Avant, devant cette monumentale erreur, de faire marche arrière et de nous dire que "oui, identique, mais pas".

Parce qu'on déteste une nana qui considère ca normal de se faire inviter au resto alors qu'elle a une situation professionnelle identique a la notre (a 80 euros le coup non assuré on hésite : c'est dur pour tout le monde).

Parce que dans un sujet qui s'appelle "voulez-vous dinez avec moi ce soir ?" ca tourne très vite au "voulez-vous me payer un resto ce soir ?" et que rien n'est un dû, ou alors il faut expliquer pourquoi cela est normal.

Parce que finalement nous avons découvert qu'il était fort agréable de se faire draguer.

Parce que on se demande pourquoi elles se sentent obligées d'écrire en rose sur les forums histoire de se distinguer.

Parce que vous avez oublié ce qu'est la séduction. Enfin, non, vous avez oublié ce qu'était la séduction féminine.

Parce que souvent vous vous sapez comme des sacs et qu'on a pas envie de draguer un sac.

Parce que vous ne prenez jamais dix secondes pour essayer de savoir comment un mec fonctionne dans sa tête.

Etc, etc.

Bref, on se reserve pour les 10 / 15 % qui connaissent et respectent les règles du jeu.

Bon, je me reveille. Je vais boire un litre de café.


----------



## poildep (24 Août 2004)

Quel thread de machos !


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Quel thread de machos !



Cessez d'employer les mots à tord et à travers.


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cessez d'employer les mots à tord et à travers.



il y avait quoi dans tes pilules ce matin ?


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Rien, mais être considéré comme macho simplement parce que l'on soulève l'anormalité d'une situation à sens unique, c'est un peu hard


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Peux-tu alors m'expliquer pourquoi elles sont celles qui doivent faire le premier pas à l'heure actuelle? C'est moi qui ai à le faire 9 fois sur 10 et je peux te dire que j'en ai marre...



Oui huh c'est ton expérience personelle ça pas du tout représentative de la réalité, ça génélralise sec ici


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Quel thread de machos !


Alors ça j'adore !  

T'as plus qu'à lire 65 pages, ou simplement la première


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

T'es libre Super ? A chacun de tes posts je sens en moi monter un sentiment troublant et comme la bengilli me délaisse un peu en ce moment... Ceci étant, ca reste entre nous, hein ? Juste des cinq à sept ! Et tu seras ma première Suisse !


----------



## anntraxh (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parce que pendant des centaines d'années cela a été l'inverse et qu'il est temps que ca change.
> 
> Parce que si il y a des nanas plein les rues, il est beaucoup plus difficile de trouver une femme et qu'on réserve nos forces de frappe pour celles-là.
> 
> ...



Au risque d'en surprendre plus d'un et quelques autres en passant, je suis d'accord avec les considérations de l'Amok ... qui sont simplement réalistes et non machistes !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> T'es libre Super ? A chacun de tes posts je sens en moi monter un sentiment troublant et comme la bengilli me délaisse un peu en ce moment... Ceci étant, ca reste entre nous, hein ? Juste des cinq à sept ! Et tu seras ma première Suisse !



Libre comme l'air ! Mais ce qui me trouble c'est la petite phrase de Mackie hier sur iChat: sm ? t'es sur que t'es suisse ?


----------



## mado (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parce que pendant des centaines d'années cela a été l'inverse et qu'il est temps que ca change.
> 
> Parce que si il y a des nanas plein les rues, il est beaucoup plus difficile de trouver une femme et qu'on réserve nos forces de frappe pour celles-là.
> 
> ...



assez vrai ma foi tout ça. en tous cas je trouve que ça sonne juste. bon petit dej, Amok.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Au risque d'en surprendre plus d'un et quelques autres en passant, je suis d'accord avec les considérations de l'Amok ... qui sont simplement réalistes et non machistes !


Sans être machiste ça ça mérite un coup de boule !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2004)

Je souhaite tout simplement une bonne journée à Amok.


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Libre comme l'air ! Mais ce qui me trouble c'est la petite phrase de Mackie hier sur iChat: sm ? t'es sur que t'es suisse ?



Pour lui prouver, c'est simple : tu fais un compte à rebours en partant de 150, un chiffre par post, et tu attends ! 

Bon, donc c'est OK pour une soirée bougies sans resto ?!


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

Ce thread machos non, je ne dirais pas non plus qu'Amok a raison sur tout (notre difference d'age doit y etre pour quelque chose) meme si certaines phrases sont censées y'a bcp de provoc' debile qui n'ammenera rien.

Mais finalement ce thread ne m'interresse pas. Voir les mecs gonfler les pec' parce qu'une nana ouvre un peu plus son decolleté...Bof

J'prefere inviter les gens que j'ai envi a un bon repas. Et si doit y avoir jeu de seduction, alors je le garde pour moi et celle a ma table, en face.


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> meme si certaines phrases sont censées y'a bcp de provoc' debile qui n'ammenera rien.
> Mais finalement ce thread ne m'interresse pas. Voir les mecs gonfler les pec' parce qu'une nana ouvre un peu plus son decolleté...Bof
> J'prefere inviter les gens que j'ai envi a un bon repas. Et si doit y avoir jeu de seduction, alors je le garde pour moi et celle a ma table, en face.



Mon bassman, je suis sûr que quelque chose ne va pas ce matin : file vite aux toilettes vérifier : je crois que tu as mis ton kangourou à l'envers. Ou alors les piles de ton porte clés siffleur font contact avec tes clés d'appart' dans la poche gauche de ton jean !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...Ou alors les piles de ton porte clés siffleur font contact avec tes clés d'appart' dans la poche gauche de ton jean !



   

(j'ai bien relu ma signature avant de poster cette fois...  :rateau: )


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon bassman, je suis sûr que quelque chose ne va pas ce matin : file vite aux toilettes vérifier : je crois que tu as mis ton kangourou à l'envers. Ou alors les piles de ton porte clés siffleur font contact avec tes clés d'appart' dans la poche gauche de ton jean !


 J'suis fatigué mon Amok


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'suis fatigué mon Amok



Mackie te fera un petit massage sur le stand du pommier. Pendant ce temps il ne boira pas et tu verras : il a des doigts de fée


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

(mode expérimental on) Et ça donnerait quoi la version féminine de l'Amok  

"Parce que pendant des centaines d'années cela a été comme ça et qu'il vaut mieux que ça reste ainsi.

Parce que si il y a des mecs plein les rues, il est beaucoup plus difficile de trouver un homme et qu'on réserve nos caresses pour ceux-là.

Parce que c'est beaucoup plus pratique et bien moins fatiguant.

Parce que le fait d'avoir _simplement envie de se faire tirer _ ne mérite pas tous les efforts que vous exigez lorsque c'est à nous de nous crêper le chignon.

Parce que dès que l'on se laisse draguer vous transformez dans 90% des cas l'approche en rapport de force ( il propose, mais regarde déjà ailleurs une fois la proposition est faite).

Parce que finalement ca marche très bien comme ca, et qu'on est pas en manque : si vous faites vos difficiles, vos copains ne vont pas se gêner pour débarquer. C'est à vos copains que vous devez en vouloir, pas à nous !

Parce que vous avez passé votre temps à nous expliquer que les filles et les mecs étaient rigoureusement différents. Avant, devant cette monumentale erreur, de faire marche arrière et de nous dire que "non, finalement identiques, loyer à payer oblige!".

Parce qu'on déteste un mec qui considère ça normal de se faire inviter au resto alors qu'il a une situation professionnelle identique a la notre (a 80 euros le coup non assuré on hésite : c'est dur pour tout le monde).

Parce que dans un sujet qui s'appelle "voulez-vous dinez avec moi ce soir ?" ca tourne très vite au "en échange de quoi je vous invite à dîner ce soir? " et que l'échange équitable n'est pas celui que vous croyez, ou alors il faut expliquer pourquoi cela serait normal.

Parce que finalement nous avons découvert qu'il était fort agréable de continuer à se faire draguer.

Parce qu'on se demande pourquoi ils se sentent obligés d'écrire en gras sur les forums histoire de se distinguer.

Parce que vous avez oublié ce qu'est la séduction. Enfin, non, vous avez oublié ce qu'était la séduction masculine.

Parce que souvent vous vous sapez comme des sacs et qu'on a pas envie de sortir avec un sac.

Parce que vous ne prenez jamais dix secondes pour essayer de savoir comment une femme fonctionne dans sa tête.

Etc, etc."

Alors c'est probant ou pas ? Digne d'une Élisa non ? (mode expérimental off)


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est probant ou pas ? Digne d'une Élisa non ?



C'est loin d'être probant pour une simple et bonne raison : une version féminine de l'Amok cela ne peut pas exister !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est loin d'être probant pour une simple et bonne raison : une version féminine de l'Amok cela ne peut pas exister !



Si tu le dis !


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est loin d'être probant pour une simple et bonne raison : une version féminine de l'Amok cela ne peut pas exister !



imaginer si les deux font des petits


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Parce que vous ne prenez jamais dix secondes pour essayer de savoir comment une femme fonctionne dans sa tête...



ok, ok... je laisse ça pour SM... honneur aux anciens...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est loin d'être probant pour une simple et bonne raison : une version féminine de l'Amok cela ne peut pas exister !



Une Amokette peut-être?


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> imaginer si les deux font des petits



Et alors ? tu n'as pas envie d'avoir un p'tit frère ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ok, ok... je laisse ça pour SM... honneur aux anciens...



Fait attention à ne pas tout lui laisser non plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? tu n'as pas envie d'avoir un p'tit frère ?!



La question est de qui diable va-t-il tenir le Mackinounet ?!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? tu n'as pas envie d'avoir un p'tit frère ?!



J'imagine le tableau sur eBay : RARE ! petit frère, état de neuf, port offert ! compatible airport.  



			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ok, ok... je laisse ça pour SM... honneur aux anciens...



Enfoiré va


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? tu n'as pas envie d'avoir un p'tit frère ?!


 ...je savais que l'Amok était devenu modo en noyautant les forums avec pleins de petits "amok" qui le coud'boule à fond de vénération et de menaces........

 Maintenant, une version féminine de l'*AMOK....*ça me tenterai bien comme expérience....c'est quoi les mensuration


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode expérimental on) Et ça donnerait quoi la version féminine de l'Amok
> 
> Parce que vous ne prenez jamais dix secondes pour essayer de savoir comment une femme fonctionne dans sa tête.)


  ....même les blondes ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, une version féminine de l'*AMOK....*ça me tenterai bien comme expérience....c'est quoi les mensuration



M'enfin, en voilà des questions !  Tu cherches une équivalence ?


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin, en voilà des questions !  Tu cherches une équivalence ?


  .....beeeeeeeeen ...ça fait rever !!!!!:rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....même les blondes ?




10 secondes   !


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2004)

......:rose:....mon dieu, seigneur marie joseph !!!!!!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Maintenant, une version féminine de l'*AMOK....*ça me tenterai bien comme expérience....c'est quoi les mensuration



On sait juste que les griffes font environ 30 cm de long... mais on en sait pas plus, c'est le medecin legiste qui l'a dit... personne n'est encore revenu pour decrire la beauté au charme    ...             (là je vous laisse la place pour y déposer l'adjectif requis... moi je file en courant...)


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> 10 secondes   !


 ...c'est combien de temps déjà la mémoire d'un poisson rouge ?


----------



## macelene (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parce que pendant des centaines d'années cela a été l'inverse et qu'il est temps que ca change.
> 
> Parce que si il y a des nanas plein les rues, il est beaucoup plus difficile de trouver une femme et qu'on réserve nos forces de frappe pour celles-là.
> 
> ...


:style: Bon appétit Monsignor AmoK...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est combien de temps déjà la mémoire d'un poisson rouge ?



(mode poisson rouge on) Vous pouvez répéter la question ? (mode poisson rouge off) traduction de : O°°° O°°°°° O°°°°°° O° O°°°°°°° ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

C'est pas le tout mais on bouffe quoi finalement ?


----------



## Hurrican (24 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le tout mais on bouffe quoi finalement ?


 Ouais, bonne question ! 
Je propose un cochon de lait roti, accompagné d'un purée de pomme de terre et d'une fondue de poireau.    On va se boire un Chambolles-Musigny avec çà


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mackie te fera un petit massage sur le stand du pommier. Pendant ce temps il ne boira pas et tu verras : il a des doigts de fée


 les doigts de Mackie ?? Effectivement. Mieux vaut les voir que les sentir. Et ce indifféremment, que ça concerne l'odorat ou le toucher 

(désolé, Mackie, j'avais envie de te taquiner )


----------



## Hurrican (24 Août 2004)

Headshot !


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Headshot !



impossible, j'étais en GOD Mode


----------



## Hurrican (24 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> impossible, j'étais en GOD Mode


 Je t'ai déjà dit que c'était un Miko !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

M'en fous que le "god" soit à la mode. De toutes façons, ça doit pas sentir bien meilleur


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parce que pendant des centaines d'années cela a été l'inverse et qu'il est temps que ca change.
> 
> Parce que si il y a des nanas plein les rues, il est beaucoup plus difficile de trouver une femme et qu'on réserve nos forces de frappe pour celles-là.
> 
> ...


 N'oublie pas non plus que ce que tu vois sur les forums n'est qu'une apparence, tu ne sais absolument pas ce qui se cache derrière. On a tendance à jouer un jeu, un rôle derrière le clavier. Tu n'en as point idée. Tu es sûrement loin de deviner ce que pourrait être ma réalité. Ce que tu avances est peut-être vrai pour une majeure partie de la gente féminine mais je conteste: nous ne sommes pas toutes comme ça. Sûre qu'à l'heure actuelle, y a pas des cadeaux, mais il y a encore des exceptions...

Je pourrais d'ailleurs faire le même speech à l'égard des hommes, et on tomberait bien vite dans des clichés... alors arrête de jeter la pierre, la balle est exactement pareille dans les deux camps.

Il est très dur de trouver quelqu'un de décent de nos jours  :love: et ça je crois que pas mal de monde sera d'accord avec moi...


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas non plus que ce que tu vois sur les forums n'est qu'une apparence



Bien ! Et ce qui est valable pour toi ne l'est pas pour les autres ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Il est très dur de trouver quelqu'un de décent de nos jours  :love: et ça je crois que pas mal de monde sera d'accord avec moi...



quelqu'un de décent?!? :mouais:  
(j'ai quittée ma copine parce qu'elle n'etait pas decente... mais bien sur !)

c'ets surtout que le monde est devenu un veritable bordel...


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je pourrais d'ailleurs faire le même speech à l'égard des hommes, et on tomberait bien vite dans des clichés... alors arrête de jeter la pierre, la balle est exactement pareille dans les deux camps.



Je ne jette pas la pierre. Tu t'étonnes d'un truc, j'y réponds, point.


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

Hum... pas sur que tout le monde joue vraiment un jeu derriere son clavier.
C'est p'tet pour ca que ca me fatigue a force


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2004)

non, ça te fatigue car tu post avec tes lunettes de soleil


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Il est très dur de trouver quelqu'un de décent de nos jours  :love: et ça je crois que pas mal de monde sera d'accord avec moi... [/color]



C'est moins une question de décence concernant ce quelqu'un Modern, qu'une question d'entente, de respect et d'honnêteté dans les rapports que tu entretiens avec lui


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu avances est peut-être vrai pour une majeure partie de la gente féminine mais je conteste: nous ne sommes pas toutes comme ça. Sûre qu'à l'heure actuelle, y a pas des cadeaux, mais il y a encore des exceptions...


Ah mais c'est toi qui commence avec les généralités  


			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Il est très dur de trouver quelqu'un de décent de nos jours  :love: et ça je crois que pas mal de monde sera d'accord avec moi...


Houlalalalala, mais sais-tu comment c'était avant ? sûrement pas mieux


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

Polygamie... Femme au foyer... Mères porteuses... Droits de cuissage... COMMENT ÇA C'ÉTAIT PAS MIEUX ???????


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2004)

T'as vécu çà chaton ?
T'es si vieux que çà ? 
Tu nous aurait menti alors ?    C'est les produits dopants que tu utilises pour les compets de  ski qui font çà ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

Non, non... c'est juste de la frustration de n'avoir pas vécu une époque où tout le monde se rendait compte que l'homme était la version la plus aboutie de la race humaine


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je souhaite tout simplement une bonne journée à Amok.



faux-cul


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (25 Août 2004)

super ce fil, dire que j'avais manqué de posté ici...J'ai pas pu lire les 67 pages, on peut me résumer, y'à 2 équipes filles et garcons ? Le score est à combien ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

Certaines filles gagnent à être connues... les autres, on les connaît


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

88-0 pour les mecs


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

ah ?? je comptais 69-0 moi


----------



## ToMacLaumax (25 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah ?? je comptais 69-0 moi



ah tu as enlevé tes lunettes de soleil   

allez un petit coudboule pour la route  :casse:

Édit: "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassma" pffff :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas non plus que ce que tu vois sur les forums n'est qu'une apparence, tu ne sais absolument pas ce qui se cache derrière. On a tendance à jouer un jeu, un rôle derrière le clavier. Tu n'en as point idée. Tu es sûrement loin de deviner ce que pourrait être ma réalité. Ce que tu avances est peut-être vrai pour une majeure partie de la gente féminine mais je conteste: nous ne sommes pas toutes comme ça. Sûre qu'à l'heure actuelle, y a pas des cadeaux, mais il y a encore des exceptions...
> 
> Je pourrais d'ailleurs faire le même speech à l'égard des hommes, et on tomberait bien vite dans des clichés... alors arrête de jeter la pierre, la balle est exactement pareille dans les deux camps.
> 
> Il est très dur de trouver quelqu'un de décent de nos jours  :love: et ça je crois que pas mal de monde sera d'accord avec moi...



Fallait pas répondre à l'amok, il est trop fort pour toi...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hum... pas sur que tout le monde joue vraiment un jeu derriere son clavier.
> C'est p'tet pour ca que ca me fatigue a force



Il est mignon !!!


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fallait pas répondre à l'amok, il est trop fort pour toi...



même pas peur


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ce thread machos non, je ne dirais pas non plus qu'Amok a raison sur tout (notre difference d'age doit y etre pour quelque chose) meme si certaines phrases sont censées y'a bcp de provoc' debile qui n'ammenera rien.
> 
> Mais finalement ce thread ne m'interresse pas. Voir les mecs gonfler les pec' parce qu'une nana ouvre un peu plus son decolleté...Bof
> 
> J'prefere inviter les gens que j'ai envi a un bon repas. Et si doit y avoir jeu de seduction, alors je le garde pour moi et celle a ma table, en face.



Effectivement vaut mieux que tu fasses ça à table, parce que par écrit on est loin de la "carte du tendre" !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> même pas peur




Toi je sais...


----------



## Lio70 (25 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parce que pendant des centaines d'années cela a été l'inverse et qu'il est temps que ca change.
> 
> Parce que si il y a des nanas plein les rues, il est beaucoup plus difficile de trouver une femme et qu'on réserve nos forces de frappe pour celles-là.
> 
> ...



Dûrement dit mais constaté souvent.


----------



## touba (25 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parce que souvent vous vous sapez comme des sacs et qu'on a pas envie de draguer un sac.



oui mais tu regardes jamais ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur du sac ?

grave erreur mon cher...


----------



## macelene (25 Août 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> oui mais tu regardes jamais ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur du sac ?
> 
> grave erreur mon cher...



La main  dans le sac, Bravo Monsieur Touba...     
là je t'approuve. :love:


----------



## touba (25 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> La main  dans le sac, Bravo Monsieur Touba...
> là je t'approuve. :love:



merci macelene... euh ? t'es habillé comment là ?   :love:   

bah quoi ?


----------



## macelene (25 Août 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> merci macelene... euh ? t'es habillé comment là ?   :love:
> 
> bah quoi ?



en sac... de filles      :rose:

faut voir les mecs en sac aussi...!!!


----------



## touba (25 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> en sac... de filles



bon ben on peut voir à l'intèrieur ou pas ???


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> bon ben on peut voir à l'intèrieur ou pas ???



bonne question, qu'il y a t-il dans le sac d'une fille


----------



## macelene (25 Août 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> bon ben on peut voir à l'intèrieur ou pas ???



après le diner  quend je serais sortie de mon sac...


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Peux-tu alors m'expliquer pourquoi elles sont celles qui doivent faire le premier pas à l'heure actuelle? C'est moi qui ai à le faire 9 fois sur 10 et je peux te dire que j'en ai marre...


Peut être parce que tu sens le cochon. :mouais: :love:  

'+


----------



## AmélieMelo (25 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonne question, qu'il y a t-il dans le sac d'une fille



Tout ce dont tu ne devrais pas avoir besoin Macinside


----------



## AmélieMelo (25 Août 2004)

Normalement je dis


----------



## touba (25 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonne question, qu'il y a t-il dans le sac d'une fille



euh ? t'es sur d'avoir tout bien lu macinside ?  

[MODE Mackie]eu ? t'ai sure d'avoire tou biain lus macinsideu ?[/MODE Mackie]

bah oui...


----------



## AmélieMelo (25 Août 2004)

Moi j'ai un calepin avec les photos et tout sur mes Exs. de quoi se remttre bien. Un paquet de Kleenex et surtout le Palm


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2004)

AmélieMelo a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un calepin avec les photos et tout sur mes Exs. de quoi se remttre bien. Un paquet de Kleenex et surtout le Palm



ça me semble leger  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

AmélieMelo a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un calepin avec les photos et tout sur mes Exs.  de quoi se remttre bien.



J'adore ce côté "cool je suis plus avec ce con"


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2004)

T'as tort tu dois apparaître dans un calepin...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> oui mais tu regardes jamais ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur du sac ?
> 
> grave erreur mon cher...



Pfff...

Démago, démago quand tu nous tiens !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

alors là je l'ai grillé


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2004)

Essaie donc d'expliquer un peu ta phrase je comprends pas, et donc à priori 99.99% des gens ne comprennent pas...


----------



## nato kino (25 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonne question, qu'il y a t-il dans le sac d'une fille



Cherche pas, c'est ni une puce G5 ni une carte airPort, encore moins de la Ram ou un superDrive !!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2004)

Hou le vilain nato, il abrase, gentiment mais il abrase quand même...


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Cherche pas, c'est ni une puce G5 ni une carte airPort, encore moins de la Ram ou un superDrive !!



mais il peu y avoir du bluetooth


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais il peu y avoir du bluetooth


du moment qu'elles sont propres les tooth...


----------



## nato kino (25 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais il peu y avoir du bluetooth



Le plug&play, c'est pas du bluetooth chez les filles mackie.


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le plug&play, c'est pas du bluetooth chez les filles mackie.



non, c'est cher les filles plug and play


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est cher les filles plug and play


t'as pas un plan de seconde main sur le feu ?


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas un plan de seconde main sur le feu ?



je préfère les premieres mains


----------



## ToMacLaumax (25 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je préfère les premieres mains



 il est fameux ce Mackie


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2004)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> il est fameux ce Mackie



Il est surtout manchot !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Août 2004)

Narf© :love:


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf© :love:



ah bon je croyais qu'il était livré de série avec deux ... enfin vous voyez ...


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

lui non


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> lui non




arf j'aurais bien cru pourtant


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

tu sais bien que forest mackie est..... different


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Août 2004)

:love: :rateau:


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> tu sais bien que forest mackie est..... different




arf bien sûr ...  :hein:  :mouais: je le savais en plus


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :love: :rateau:



si tu t'ennues ... suis toujours tout seul sur la banquette


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Août 2004)

Nan mais comme tu me parles toi! :love: puis nan je suis pas seule et nan je m'ennuie pas :rateau: :love:


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais comme tu me parles toi! :love: puis nan je suis pas seule et nan je m'ennuie pas :rateau: :love:




ben quoi   je demandais c'est tout    :rose:


----------



## AmélieMelo (26 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> tu sais bien que forest mackie est..... different



Oui quelqu'un l'as appelé Forest Drunk le petit macinside, parcequ'il parait déjà alccolique  enfin moi j'ai entendus un bruit c'est tout.


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> tu sais bien que forest mackie est..... different



moi qui contait te mettre modo de la MGZ


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

quand ca ?? quand tu auré aitai ademine ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf© :love:



Tu veux un mouchoir ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi qui contait te mettre ...


 En plus on ne me met pas comme ca monsieur Mackie


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi qui contait te mettre modo de la MGZ



Genre le mec qui la nuit fait son futur conseil des ministres 

Veejee, fais gaffe, ca sent le coup d'état!  :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi qui contait te mettre modo de la MGZ



Oui, lorsque tu seras administrateur, ce qui ne saurait tarder d'après les prévisions de Paco Rabanne.


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, lorsque tu seras administrateur, ce qui ne saurait tarder d'après les prévisions de Paco Rabanne.


 D'ailleurs Paco a prevu aussi que Hurri serait superstar


----------



## touba (26 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pfff...
> 
> Démago, démago quand tu nous tiens !!!!



c'est pas de la démagogie c'est du romantisme... 

bah oui... :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux un mouchoir ?


 Narf©! :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Veejee, fais gaffe, ca sent le coup d'état!  :affraid:



chaque chose en son temps petit


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chaque chose en son temps petit



Je me disais « Mince, pas une seule faute...!! », mais non, ouf !! Il a oublié la majuscule et la ponctuation !!  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

J'avoue avoir eu peur aussi un moment !


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Août 2004)

Narf©! :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais « Mince, pas une seule faute...!! », mais non, ouf !! Il a oublié la majuscule et la ponctuation !!  :rateau:



ça t'intéresse  un post de modo au bar ?


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça t'intéresse  un post de modo au bar ?



Désolé, j'embrasse pas.  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, j'embrasse pas.  :rateau:



voyons, c'est supermoquette qui pique, pas moi


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> voyons, c'est supermoquette qui pique, pas moi



Finalement tu devrais quand même économiser un peu et te payer une séance de plug & play, tu aurais peut-être plus de chance, là mon pauvre ça fait misère.


----------



## Elisa (28 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, Elisa ne poste plus depuis pas mal de temps...



Vous y allez à la pelle pour déterrer d'aussi vieux posts ?

Je reviens de temps en temps mais pas au bar.
Juste un moment de curiosité.

Revenue ... repartie.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2004)

On s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler !!!


----------



## ToMacLaumax (28 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler !!!



ben si tu le dis


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2004)

Je ne me trompe que trés rarement....


----------



## ToMacLaumax (28 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me trompe que trés rarement....




hum... c'est cool ça


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2004)

C'est vrai que c'est utile, par exemple je prédis l'avenir.

Un exemple :

Je te paries que dans quelques minutes je vais en avoir marre de causer avec toi, et que je vais aller me coucher.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (28 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est utile, par exemple je prédis l'avenir.
> 
> Un exemple :
> 
> Je te paries que dans quelques minutes je vais en avoir marre de causer avec toi, et que je vais aller me coucher.



 :sleep: bonne nuit fait de doux r^ves   :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2004)

Bon c'est vrai que des fois je me goure...  

La j'suis tombé sur peu endurant et je m'en suis pas rendu compte.

Mais en général ça marche...


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2004)

Désolé mon sonny j'étais de sortie ce soir sinon tu serais pas allé te coucher


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2004)

Et ouais, mais c'est plutot mieux j'ai du sommeil en retard.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me trompe que trés rarement....


très ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Vous y allez à la pelle pour déterrer d'aussi vieux posts ?


Non cette fois la terre était encore légère, une bêche a suffit 


			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Revenue ... repartie.


Ça me rappelle une chanson ça tiens


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf©! :love:


 Bon, faudra quand même songer à me soigner ce mauvais rhume


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> très ?



Ne joue pas avec les poignées de ton cercueil.

Tu chipotes sur des petits accents, alors que tu n'es pas capable de faire des phrases entières.

T'as pas les moyens de me chercher.


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2004)

Allons ma biche, tu veux une tite camomille pour te détendre de t'être coincé la couille gauche ???


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2004)

A chaque fois que tu essaies tu te fais rappeler à l'ordre, laisse donc tomber.


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2004)

1 ou 2 sucres ??? un nuage de lait ??


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2004)

qu'est-ce qu'il est radin ce bassou !


----------



## Nexka (29 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> 1 ou 2 sucres ??? un nuage de lait ??



Du lait dans la camomille???  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2004)

ben pk pas ??


----------



## Nexka (29 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ben pk pas ??



Bah la camomille c'est de la tisanne, on met du lait dans le café, ou le thé (pour nos amis d'outre manche) mais dans de la tisane.... Euhh.. Bofff quoi  :hein:  :hein:  
On peut y mettre du miel si tu veux


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2004)

Rooooooooh t'as pas du boulot toi ?,   :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Août 2004)

Personnellement je suis plus café :love:

Café noir :love: sans lait ni sucre :love:


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je suis plus café :love:
> 
> Café noir :love: sans lait ni sucre :love:



je note


----------



## ToMacLaumax (29 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je note



expresso et deux sucre


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Août 2004)

J'aime bien aussi les cappuccinos avec de la vraie crème fraîche que je prends à la cuillère pour dissoudre dans le café :love: :love: :love:

Trop bon :love:


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2004)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> expresso et deux sucre



tu n'est pas invité toi  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2004)

Ils font les cappuccimos au macdo ??


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je suis plus café :love:
> 
> Café noir :love: sans lait ni sucre :love:



Rhalàlà comme elle s'étale ! avec ça on sait toujours pas quoi bouffer


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ils font les cappuccimos au macdo ??




des cappuci*m*os je sais pas mes des cappuci*n*os, je crois...   


oui bon ok elle est facile  :rose:


----------



## Grug (30 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Rhalàlà comme elle s'étale ! avec ça on sait toujours pas quoi bouffer


 même pas une petite idée ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> des cappuci*m*os je sais pas mes des cappuci*n*os, je crois...
> 
> 
> oui bon ok elle est facile  :rose:



Ça doit être l'effet Mackie qui déteint sur Bassman...


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2004)

:affraid: nooooooooooooooon tout mais pas ca :affraid:

 J'prefererais meme le supplice l'ipod


----------



## Hurrican (30 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'prefererais meme le supplice l'ipod


Chiche ! 

D'accord avec ToMacLaumax ... Serré et sucré le café. A l'italienne.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> même pas une petite idée ?


Moi ? si ! tu imagines bien


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2004)

héhéhé SM pas avoir d'idée dans ce domaine ??? impossible


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé SM pas avoir d'idée dans ce domaine ??? impossible



Quand il dort ?? ..ha ben non.. j'suis bête...


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Quand il dort ?? ..ha ben non.. j'suis bête...



Ben non c'est de là l'inspiration de la journée...  bah oui il dort beaucoup


----------



## ToMacLaumax (30 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien aussi les cappuccinos avec de la vraie crème fraîche que je prends à la cuillère pour dissoudre dans le café :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Trop bon :love:




  excellent hummmmm   





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu n'est pas invité toi  :rateau:



mais non    c'est comme ça au cas où   

:casse: bie reçu merchiii  :casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Août 2004)

J'ai bon goût et je suis pas difficile  :love:


----------



## Grug (30 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bon goût et je suis pas difficile  :love:


 réglée la question du menu


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bon goût et je suis pas difficile  :love:



Elle est prétentieuse et je confirme, elle est pas difficile !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> réglée la question du menu


T'amène le sel pour relever le tout ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle est prétentieuse et je confirme, elle est pas difficile !


 Oh toi hein la barbe :love: :love: :love:

Narf© :love:


----------



## Grug (30 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'amène le sel pour relever le tout ?


 salières, poivriers, et tout un tas de trucs pour epicer ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oh toi hein la barbe :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Narf© :love:


 La moustache plutôt :love:   :rateau:


----------



## ToMacLaumax (30 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bon goût et je suis pas difficile  :love:




ah oui...    :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> salières, poivriers, et tout un tas de trucs pour epicer ?



A 22 ans mmmhh.... oui de l'harissa pour combler le manque d'expérience


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A 22 ans mmmhh.... oui de l'harissa pour combler le manque d'expérience


 :modo: Te fille pas aux apparences... ça je peux te le dire... :modo:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Te fille pas aux apparences... ça je peux te le dire... :modo:  :rateau:



A peine majeure et voilà que croit tout connaitre


----------



## Nexka (30 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Te fille pas aux apparences... ça je peux te le dire... :modo:  :rateau:



  *ET LA???!!!* Il est où là Roberto pour relever ce genre de phrase???   Moi j'aurais dit ça... Hmm j'ose même pas imaginer!!!  :hein:  :hein: 

  



_C'est toujours les mêmes qui s'en prennent plein la face d'abord, c'est trop injuste...._


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Août 2004)

C pas ce que j'ai dit :love: :love: :love:

Ne te méprends pas SMounet :love:


----------

